# June & July 2ww Testers ~ TTC with TX



## Skybreeze

Hello and Welcome to your 
New home for June and July's 2WW Testers 

Everyone is welcome to join in for chat and support.....just
say Hi on the thread and add your test day plus what treatment your having and we'll add you to the list 

 Love, luck and babydust 

       ​[csv]
Member Name ,Test Date ,Treatment ,Outcome

joella30, 2nd June, IVF,   
likesabath, 2nd June, ET
Mina-Moo, 2nd June, ICSI,   
joella, 2nd June, IVF,   
Macgyver, 3rd June, ICSI,   
Bubblicous, 3rd June, IVF,   
poppykit10, 3rd June, ICSI,   
1579jayne, 3rd June, IVF,   
nicynoo, 4th June, ICSI,   
nikkipas, 4th June, ICSI,   
kittykins, 5th June, IUI,   
LBM, 5 June, ET,    
laurenelhall, 6 June, ET,   
Hhitchen, 6 June, ET,   
Capricornian, 6 June, ET,   
xshyne, 6th June, IVF,   
bearinmind, 7th June, FET,   
emma02, 7th June, ET,   
bella fifi, 7th Jne, ICSI,   
Mouette, 7th June, TBC,   
QAGirl, 7th June, ICSI,   
diesel74, 7th June, IVF,   
MissBabs, 8th June, IVF,   
Yorkshirebunny, 8th June, IVF,   
helen6887, 9th June, FET,   
hayleylou, 9th June, ICSI,   
Sezy, 10th June, ICSI,   
sarahlouxxx, 10th June, ICSI
niceday1971, 10th June, ICSI,   
loubes, 10th June, ICSI,   
LillyBee, 11th June, IUI,  
emb07, 11th June, ET
cheeky68, 13 June, TBC
beanie_1, 13th June, IUI,  
sarah1986, 13 June, IUI
flumple, 14th June, ICSI 
cherryrhodes, 14th June, IVF
Heluerto, 14th June, Clo
Hopesol, 14th June, FET,   
tulip123, 15th June, ICSI,   
TJRoyalsGirl, 15th June, ICSI,   
Panda, 16th June, ICSI,   
odtchick, 16th June, ET,   
[Katie], 16h June, ICSI,   
applepiemum, 17th June, FET
sel1980, 18th June, IVF,   
tink29, 18th June, FET,   
Hornauth, 18th June, DIVF,   
Impatientlady, 18th June FET
Kuki2010, 19th June, FET,  
thumbelina, 19th June, ICSI,  
Lisac73, 20th June, ICSI
Jane107, 21st June, ICSI
Alii, 22nd June, IVF,  
Kerrie_1975, 22nd June, DIVF,   
mazza79, 22nd June, IVF
Scottie1, 22nd June, DEIVF,   
Taryn2010, 23rd June, IVF,   
fillan, 24th June, ET,   
stillwaiting081, 24th June, ICSI,   
Caroali, 24th June, ICSI
ANGELA29A, 25th June, ICSI,   
George250, 25th June, FET
M2M, 25th June, DIVF,   
Tess B, 25th June, ICSI
kerryflump, 28th June, IVF,  
MissE, 28th June FET,   
kizzymouse, 29th June, DEIVF,   
bisou, 30th June, IVF
Kirst01, 1st July, ICSI,  
otto10, 1st July ET
Joolsey, 1st July, DEIVF
Moonshine, 1st July, FET
Watson1973, 2nd July, IVF
Gbs, 2nd July, IVF
Mudpuffin, 2nd July, FET
sarah1986, 3rd July, IUI 
MrsOwantsababy, 4th July, DEIVF
mumoneday, TBC, IVF  
NW-76, 7th July, IUI
Lou La Bell, 7th July, IUI
Saddles, 8th July, ICSI
pickles100, 9th July, FET
Rachelbw, 11th July, IUI
Joe71, 11th July, DE/ICSI
Kcantwait, 12th July ICSI
cleozulu, TBC, ICSI,  
Londonite, tbc, tbc,   
Georgielass,tbc, ICSI,  

[/csv]  

A new thread will be started at the beginning of every month. So tester from early May will be removed.  

Once the 2ww is over, it can be a mind field of what to do next....   Fertility Friends are here to help you through the next part of your journey. 

Getting a BFN is awful and upsetting, we have boards here to help you.

Negitive Cycle ~ CLICK HERE

Inbetween Cycles ~ CLICK HERE

Peer Support for any post treatment questions ~CLICK HERE

    

You may be one of the lucky ones!! We also have a great pregnancy area just for you.  

Bun in the Oven ~ CLICK HERE

Peer Support, Pregnancy ~ CLICK HERE

Any problems please feel free to contact me or Frankie B by PM's.

Lots of Love

Natalie and Frankie 
xxxxx​


----------



## Sezy

Bookmarking!

Anyone elst not feeling anything on their 2ww??


----------



## capricornian

Nothing here on my side. ET on 26th May, OTD on 6th June

Dull lower backache and mild cramping 2-3 days ago


----------



## nicsynoo

Bookmarking, hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Everyone

Could i be added to the list please, final IUI OTD 13th June

Wishing everyone all the best


----------



## sarah1986

Along with beanie_1 please may i be added - IUI OTD 5th June

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## bearinmind

Bookmarking.  


Hi Sarah1986 & Beanie_1 How you both coping with the 2WW?


Sezy, I am not feeling much...I have AF pains and am in need of prunes.  None of the telling symptoms.  I am still very confident...some girls have no symptoms and still have a BFP.   


Hugs to everyone.


----------



## sarah1986

Hi Guys!

bearinmind - OMG this 2ww business is soooo hard! Getting af tummy ache, headaches etc so not really thinking its worked? 
Whens ur OTD?


I have also been VERY naughty and on my lunch i bought 4, yes 4! First response 6day early tests (they were on offer)

Oh no, now im gunna have them in the house! Would it be super bad if i tested in the morning? 11dpiui and 3 days before my OTD?

Yes im guessing that would?!

Sorry, this is driving me nuts! I just wanna know....

Luv n hugs x x x x


----------



## 1579jayne

hi, 

can you add me as test date of 3rd june, thanks


----------



## Samb1256

bookmarking

kisses to everyone


----------



## LBM

Hi, please add me.  OTD June 5th.

I'm not really feeling any symptoms.  Feeling paralysed with anxiety.  Just sitting on the couch watching TV and can't get myself to do anything else! ARGH!

LBM


----------



## sarah1986

Hey LBM

we got the same otd! 

Dunno bout u buy I just wanna know now! 

So tempted to test early but can't face a bfn..... x


----------



## LBM

YES sarah... I so want to know!  Have read other's early testing stories and it sounds like they just add to the rollercoaster.  I keep looking at my calender trying to convince myself that OTD isn't that far away.


----------



## nicsynoo

Hi Sarah, LBM

I tested 4 days early yesterday and got a BFP! I was convinced that my trigger jab was out of my system cos 16 days had gone by. I am so excited that its a BFP (haven't tested again today though) but I don't think I'll actually believe it until I get to my test day on Friday. So I agree, early testing does tend to confuse things   !! xx


----------



## QAGirl

Hi ladies

My OTD 7 June following first attepmt at ICSI. This   is driving me    I have had no sypmtoms either, is this ok?


----------



## sarah1986

Congrats nicsynoo! 

Hmmm I think I'll b good n wait til Saturday! 

QA girl I'm at Wessex too! I've had no real symptoms either......

Prayin we all get BFPs xxx


----------



## QAGirl

Hi Sarah1986 am surprised you haven't been on the Wessex thread! I too am    we all get BFP's               
Lets hope no symptoms id good news....actually when you think about it in a natural conception you wouldn't feel or know anything at this stage   

p.s.have blown you some bubbles hun


----------



## lil stephy

bookmarkin xx


----------



## bearinmind

My my only been gone a couple of hours for acupuncture and look how many posts there are.  


Sarah....ohh having that many tests in the house is dangerous girl!!!!!  Don't make us send around the         


OTD is the 7th...seems a long way away.  2WW is a killer.  


We can do this!!!!!  We can wait until OTD  Hold in there Sarah your only a few days away.  I would give the tests to DP and make them promise to only give them back on the 5th.  


I am sending you lots of PMA and hugs.


----------



## sarah1986

QA - girl thanks for the bubbles hun, i blew u some too, happy days! 

im sure no symptoms is normal, everyones different right! 

Bearinmind - How was the accupuncture? would u reccomend it?!
I swear next time (im praying their wont be a next time tho lol) im on the 2ww im booking a holiday or something - ANYTHING to distract us from this 2ww!

My sis, bless her, who fell pregnant 1st month of trying has said oh do the test if u want to, i would if i was u! Do u ever get the feeling we are in our own exclusive gang here, ie only we seem to understand the importance of not peeing on a stick til ur OTD! 

I know most people mean well but sometimes, very rarely i must add, i want to shout to all those people who say the following:

Oh your trying too hard
Just stop thinking about it
It`ll happen when its meant to etc etc 

It would go something like this: "shut up, you dont have a clue what this is like"! Grrr! 

Sorry gals needed to rant!

Having a really odd day, very angry n tense...... Apologies again xxx


----------



## QAGirl

Sarah1986 you rant away hun!! I agree with you there xx


----------



## bearinmind

I LOVE love love love acupuncture!!!  I recommend it!!!  I changed acupuncturist part way through so I missed lots of sessions.  If nothing else it has helped with stress and given something else to do towards our dreams.  


I hope this is your time!!!!            


A rant is good for the soul!!!  I have heard all the comments and more from "well meaning" people it is hard and they just will never understand.  How can they.  The worst one I had was "will you know when the embryo has fallen out and are you prepared for your BFN next week"  There is a video called Empty Arms, it will make you cry but it is beautiful.  Worth a view.  Do a search on it.  You are not alone we understand your feelings.  


QA some people have symptoms some don't for a long while.  It is too easy to start obsessing with symptoms or the lack of them but it only causes stress.  I have been distracting myself with planning a party for my DH.  Every time I start I make myself do some planning.  Find a distraction!!!  Hard to do!!  very hard to do but worth it.  


Hugs and baby dust to everyone. 


bubbles on the way to you both


----------



## diesel74

Hello Ladies,

My OTD is also Monday 7th June, my 1st IVF cycle.

Going back to work today after being off since ET has helped cos it's taken my mind of things a bit, so I definitely agree with the distraction theory.

Hugs & Prayers to everyone on the 2WW.


----------



## QAGirl

Diesel74 wow glad you have had a good rest after EC, Glad you kept yourself busy. I went back to work the day after ET to keep myself occupied. We have the same OTD, wishing you lots of luck hun            

      sticky vibes to you all xxxxx


----------



## diesel74

Hi QAGirl,

Yes I have had a good rest but by yesterday I was driving myself really crazy! 

Lots of Luck to u too hun, Sunday night is gonna be tough! Must be positive though...


----------



## oxford5557

If I am a may tester and have got a BFP do I need to go to another site now?


----------



## Frankie B

Hiya,

Congratulations oxford5557, your welcome to keep chatting and adding support on here. Please find the links below which you may also find of interest.

Bun in the Oven ~ CLICK HERE

Peer Support, Pregnancy ~ CLICK HERE


----------



## bubblicous

hi ladies


i was wondering if any of you haa had bleeding


----------



## diesel74

Hello bubblicous,

I haven't had any bleeding yet but from what I have read it is different for everyone and is you do/dont bleed it is not an indicator of whether treatment has worked or not.

Have a search through some of the posts about 2ww's, I'm sure it will put your mind at rest.


----------



## Hhitchen

Hi everyone,

bubblicous - I think some people have bleeding and some don't- it's very individual so try not to worry about it- easier said than done I know! 

My OTD is Friday 4th but not sure what is going on with my body. I've had really bad headache, feeling sick and cramps since yesterday. Is it all over for me? 

Does anyone have any idea if this is normal as really feeling unwell and freaking out a bit! Keep getting really hot too...  

Anyone got advice?

X holly


----------



## diesel74

Hello Hhitchen,   

I have also had headaches, feeling sick & cramps on & off. My boobs have also been really sore!

Everyone is different & reacts differently to all the drugs & stress of the treatment so try not to worry.  The 2ww is so difficult though, I know!

You have a good a chance as anyone so try & be positive & distract yourself if you can when you are over thinking things!

Good Luck for Friday xxxx


----------



## Hhitchen

Thanks diesel I'll try to chill out about it. It's really hard when I feel so poorly! It's good to know that others are having symptoms too. 

Good luck to you too

xx


----------



## MissBabs

U aint added me   

I had 3dt on Weds 26th, OTD is 8th June.
Love & sticky vibes to all!!       

Miss Babs x


----------



## flumple

Hi All, 
Just wanted to join in as it sounds like there are quite a few of you going through the same thing. I had ET on 31/5/10 with 2 embryos day 3 after egg collection. First time doing ICSI. OTD 14/6/10. So long wait ahead. Anyone suffering with constipation with Cyclogest? 
Love Flumple


----------



## Macgyver

Just bookmarking, sending everyone         &           

Luv Mac x,x


----------



## Poppykit10

Evening ladies,

Yes.......constipation...... I think I have managed a couple of rabbit droppings in the last 2 weeks but terrible windy pops    I even had to leavr the room myself this evening so that's saying something. I keep trying to blame the cats but that excuse is wearing a bit thin with DH  
we are all different with our symptoms. If we have cramps we worry...if we have none we worry. I found myself actually squeezing my boobs to see if they were sore   

TWO MORE SLEEPS

Hugs to all
Bel
XXX


----------



## Nikki34

Hi

Just dropping in to say hi and good luck to all of you on your 2ww, it is so hard waiting 2 weeks.  I had AF type pains all the way through my 2ww and boobs ache up to 10 days and go my BFP, now on a 3ww for scan, just    everything is ok.  I had 2 BFN and had the same type of AF pains and boobs ache, with my DD I had on and off AF pains, no boobs ache - so all different, I also had a slight bleed after I got BFP with my DD.

Nikki
x


----------



## Mina-Moo

Morning all

Not good news BFN again for me.

Good luck to everyone else. 

Moo. x


----------



## joella30

Hi, 


It wasn't really a surprise to my DH and I this morning to get a BFN. My OTD was today but had spotting 2 days ago and AF started yesterday. Have cried many tears of bitter disappointment and feeling rather numb now. This is all so hard. 


Thank-you to everyone who has kept me company in the 2WW I have found it really useful to be in touch with people going through the same things. 


This was our first cycle and we had been told that because of my appalling AMH/FSH levels we might not get to EC/ET and we did - so there is a glimmer of hope. 


So, onwards and upwards, I will lick my wounds and are seeing our consultant in 2 weeks time - hopefully cycle 2 will start in Aug/September. 


To everyone with BFP - I am very happy for you all - is a great inspiration!   
To everyone with BFN - I know your pain!!      
To all still waiting best, best best of luck and love!


----------



## Hhitchen

Sorry to hear that Mina-moo.   

I couldn't wait and tested two days early  I got a BFN too. I know I shouldn't have tested early but I just really feel it hasn't worked this time  

Will prob test tom and fri which is OTD

good luck to everyone testing today

xx holly


----------



## Mina-Moo

Joella - so sorry   I understand totally. 

Hhitchen - Thanks and you don't know for sure yet my friend tested negative right up to OTD and now they have  beautiful baby daughter.  keep   and   and I truly hope that it changes by Friday.

Good luck and    to all.
Moo.x


----------



## oxford5557

Mina-moo 
ask Drs about quality of eggs!
Salli


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi Salli

Thats the confusing thing on both of my fresh cycles I've gone to blasto and they have been excellent quality this time I was told they couldn't get any better one was hatching out (again) and was an AA. The other one was good quality but not yet hatching.  

So I'm not sure what else it could be apart from an implantation problem, not really sure what sort to test I need to be asking for apart from immune??

Moo. x


----------



## Mouette

Hhitchen, joella, Mina: I'm really sorry girls  I know it's awfully tough and there's nothing we can say that can ease the pain. Take care of yourself, and best of luck for the future, whatever decision you make.

AFM after obsessing over AF-type of pain, I now obsess over _absence_ of AF-type of pain  it's like my symptoms have gone overnight. Boobs are less sore, there's no belly cramps anymore. And almost a week after a two-day ET I haven't seen the slightest sign of implantation blood. So I'm convinced it must be over. Wanted to buy a pee stick and do a test this week end (OTD is Monday) but DH refuses categorically, says it'll do more harm than good


----------



## oxford5557

Dont test early, I had odd pains and no implantation bleey.ps How do I get pink summary at botttom of messages.
Think about having acupuncture.
I have found this very helpful


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Bearinmind - thank you for the welcome, not really thought to much about 2ww yet but am only 5dpiui, not getting any symptoms yet on this round where as last two i had really sore boobs, so trying to take it as good sign   , hope your doing ok hunni..

Sarah1986 - 4 test's in the house are you mad lol, how are you doing sweetie

Want to send hugs     to the ladies who got BFN  so sorry ladies, be kind to yourself's 

AFM - not getting much symptom wise, hoping its a good sign


----------



## Samb1256

joella and Mina moo I am so sorry. I know exactly how you both are feeling.     

Mouette - Only 30% of women get implantation bleeding. And regarding symptoms as you can probably read from previous posts AF cramps can be a sign and lack of AF cramps can be a sign. Very frustrating I know but that's the terror of the 2ww.    Hang in there a few more days.


----------



## sarah1986

Morning ladies

Woke up bleeding this morning  (

Not sure if im meant to phone clinic or stil wait til otd to test then call them. But thats on a Saturday so they wouldnt be open.....

Love to all x


----------



## Macgyver

Oxford ref the pink info at the bottom this is how 


Go to Profile


Forum Profile


And type what you like in the signature box


Update


This will then put the pink information at the bottom


----------



## bearinmind

Firstly my heart goes out to Joella and Mina moo, I hope next time is your time.      

Sarah, sometimes you get a bleed because your lining is so thick with all the medications you take. A very frightening time. If you want give your clinic a call. Most likely they will tell you to continue as you are until test day. I hope with all my heart it is just some excess lining shedding.


----------



## sarah1986

Bearinmind 
thanks so much for all that praying n cuddles etc! I didnt know that thing about the lining being so  thick! U girls no everything! 
It feels like proper AF but hey ho ya never know! x


----------



## peanut butter

Hi ladies

  to all the BFN's.

Congratulations to all the BFP's.  

I only have to wait until Friday for OTD but I am sooo bored of the 2ww now as I have had 2 weeks off work.  DH doesn't think I should test early.  He said if I test early I won't believe the result until OTD, so not worth it.  I do agree with him, but it is not making the week go any quicker!

Good luck to anyone else who is testing today.

Nikki xx


----------



## oxford5557

YES DO NOT TEST EARLY.
Do all those little jobs , Do your nails ,pamper yourself ,what about a session of acupuncture?
Sal


----------



## Hhitchen

Yes I agree - don't test early like I did today. Got a BFN when testing 2 days early and spent the night crying! Not good as so convinced it hasn't worked now  should have waited till fri.

Xx


----------



## peanut butter

Dear all

I think it may be over for me.  Just started to bleed so did a test (I know its 3 days early and I said I would wait!!) and it was a BFN.  What is the latest you could have implantation bleeding?  I had 2 cell day 2 transfer on 22nd May.  Have I got any chance at all that they are just implanting now and that I could get a BFP on Friday?

Nx


----------



## oxford5557

Yes Nicki
You must wait until proper test day.
Salli


----------



## therulerette15

Hi All

So sorry to all the BFN's

Contragulations to all the BFP's

I am on day 3 of my TTW on my second cycle after achieving BFP on my first cycle but having a miscarriage at week 9!!  I had 2 embryos implanted last time but only got 1 this time although I was told there were 12 cells which apparently is very good . . . i'm not sure what that means!

Good luck to everyone on TTW.  I am thinking of you all xx


----------



## Sezy

Hi ladies,

So sorry to read about todays BFN's - big hugs to you all.

I'm still feeling totally normal and not sure how to take it!  Still no cramps, aches or twinges.....Feelinga bit worried if I'm honest :-(

Lots of love

xxxxxx


----------



## loubes

Hi ladies, do you mind if I join you?  I had ICSI on 25th May with 1 blast onboard on 30th OTD 10th June and its driving me potty!!!
Big      to those with BFN

    to all you early testers

           to all those still waiting

Lou x


----------



## 1579jayne

Yippe the sun is back. Tested again this morning, fear i am addicted still a bfp for me, wont believe it until otd tomorrow though x


----------



## bearinmind

1579Jane        are on the way!!  


Hoping it is an accurate result         Good luck tomorrow         


Hi Loubes Welcome to the waiting room.  Longest 2weeks ever.  I am planning a party to keep me distracted.  Have you got some distractions?  


Sezy lots of ladies have no symptoms and have a BFP.  I don't have any symptoms that I don't normally have every month as well.  Sending you lots of PMA                


Hugs all round  


Dxo


----------



## loubes

1579Jane however i'm pretty sure it'll still be good news tomorrow, congratulations hun

Bearinmind - we have friends from Gibraltar staying tomorrow night and then we are going to visit MIL in Devon at the weekend till Wednesday so only 1 more sleep after that hopefully the last week will pass reasonably quick

lou x


----------



## Sezy

Jayne - I think its unlikely to change now hon!  WOOOOHOOOOOO!!!!!!!!

Yeah, Iknow lots of ladies get no symptoms and BFP's - just not feeling too confident!

Slightly embarassing this one....but........anyone else feeling horny    I've got this really 'sexy' feeling, but its not in the usual place, more like its in my uterus, low down near my pubic bone!  Its not unpleasant I have to say    Was wondering if its a symptom or a bladder infection!!!!

Had a dream last night that I needed a pee in a car park (I did need one actually....it woke me up   ) and so I went behind a car (as you do!) and did a HPT whilst I was at it, and it was a BFP.........hope its predictive in some way!!!

Oh th emadness!
xxxxxx


----------



## bearinmind

Lou Great distraction!!  I have been so determined to be completely positive and keep as busy as possible.  I am loving be PUPO...DH is extra sweet at the moment.  How about you? 


Sezy...omg I though it was just me.     I am like an animal on heat at the moment and I had a lovely dream last night.  I woke up and I was rather annoyed.           Not sure why this is but I am thinking we have been having so much BMS that I am having withdrawal symptoms      I read in the Zita West book and it says no   for 12 weeks       
Not sure umm if I can wait that long         


hugs & babydust to all


----------



## therulerette15

Hi All

My doctor has told me to rest for two weeks before my OTD.  My DH has been brilliant fetching me stuff and doing things while I just sit on the sofa.  I'm really worried about doing too much and if I get up i'm really sensitive about walking carefully.  Am I just being paranoid??

All advise would be appreciated x


----------



## nicsynoo

Hi girls,

Just got back from my clinic cos my OHSS has got quite bad, they did some blood test and the results came back as..............a strong  I'm so excited, they even booked me in for my first scan on the 21st June!!

therulerette15 - I think each clinic is different, all my clinic said was to take it easy for the first 24hrs which I did and that was a Saturday and then I went back to work on the Monday and have worked throughout my 2ww and today I've just had my BFP confirmed (cos I tested early but didn't tell them that!) I think it also comes down to personal preference so you do what feels right for you hun. When is your OTD?    it's a great result x

Sezy - if it's any comfort hun I had no symptoms at all, no implantation bleed, the only thing I'm suffering with is OHSS which is due to the natural hcg being produced by my 'little bud' as my BFP has just been confirmed today, so don't give up, definitely think    thoughts xx

Really really sorry about the BFN's     don't give up, your time will definitely come.    to the BFPs xx


----------



## bearinmind

A big congratulations nicsynoo!!!             

therulerette15 I agree do what feels right if you sit for 2 weeks you will go stir crazy.   My acupuncturist said the 1st 3 days and after that just don't lift anything heavy....Enjoy the extra attention you have earned it  

Hugs and babydust to all


----------



## therulerette15

That is so brilliant nicsynoo!!  Congratulations on your BFP.  My OTD is 14th June which feels so long away at the moment.

This is my second cycle and I developed OHSS with the first and got a BFP.  I'm just praying it will work as well this time but without the MC.  **** luck with your pregnancy . . . enjoy every minute x


----------



## QAGirl

sarah1986 i started spotting today too    and I have never heard of  bleeding due to lining being to thick either    am    for us huni


----------



## NB1970

Hello this is my 1st ivf, test date is sat 5th June. Had a 2 day transfer on 22 may but bleeding since mon eve, very scared. Clinic said keep using pessaries & test on sat. Finding it really difficult to remain positive though.


----------



## QAGirl

NB1970 huni try to remain strong and wait until OTD, am    for you and have blown you some bubbles


----------



## hayleylou

Hi just wanted to join in   

First ever tx. 
EC 25th May (16 eggs)
ET 30th May (2 top blasts and 7 frosties) mix of IVF and ICSI.
OTD 9th June (10dp5dtf/15dpec)

Already going crazy and thinking about when can I do a hpt (don't worry, I know not for a while yet!!) but I know I will test early as despite what anyone says I keep thinking 'why not' and have even got DH on side!

Good luck to everyone sharing the 2ww!
Hx


----------



## Poppykit10

Evening Ladies,

congrats Nicsynoo and Jayne.....again   

Sorry for the short post but am ready for bed.
One more sleep........eeeek

Bel
XXX


----------



## flumple

Anyone had accupuncture during their 2ww? got an appointment booked 5 days after transfer, but worried if its the right thing to do?

sending lots of positive vibes to you all.     
Flumple


----------



## Macgyver

Good Morning all Well I am in total







two HPT later







on both clearblue Digital says 2-3 weeks conception, I cant get it to sink in









Thank you all for your good luck wishes









Luv Mac x.x


----------



## oxford5557

Mac gyver - Fab


----------



## sarah1986

Morning QA Girl

Dunno what to say babe... My bleeding has continued n starting to get heavier.

I know it sounds wrong but i said to DP last night its kinda easier in one way as if i had got to Saturday - my otd - wiv no  bleeding etc and then it was a bfn i wud hav been totally shocked. At least now I can prepare meself, and dp of course, that it hasnt worked this time...

Oh well onwards n upwards! Might give clinic a call later but pretty sure they`ll say wait til Sat to test then go from there...

Luv n hugs to all xxx


----------



## LillyBee

Hi there
Could I please be added . I am now 6 days post basting so test date will be friday the 11th June.. a week tomorrow.. scary scary


----------



## peanut butter

Congratulations Macgyver.

All over for me now.  Heavy bleeding and a BFN on HPT this morning.  OTD tomorrow but I know there is no chance of it changing.    to Sarah and other ladies in the same position as me.

Good luck to everyone still waiting to test.  

Nx


----------



## bearinmind

Flumple I have acupuncture and I am a convert.  I love it.  Really worth trying.  It took me a while to find the one that was right for me.  


Macgyver Congratulations!!!!! Great news!!!      


Sarah, Big hugs, sorry your bleeding is getting heavier.  I still have everything crossed hoping for you on Saturday.  I will be thinking about you.         


Nikkipas I am very sorry about your bleeding.  Still worth a test tomorrow, just to be 100%        


Hi LillyBee nd hayleylou, I hope your time goes quickly 


Hugs to all


----------



## oxford5557

Yes would recommend acupuncture


----------



## cherryrhodes

Hello I am on day 3 of 2ww, had bad cramps yesterday but seem ok today.  Anyone else had this?  Am already bored sitting around watching films    Can I be added to the list please?  My OTD is 14th June, good luck everyone xx


----------



## Mouette

Congrats to McGyver, nicsynoo! It's wonderful and gives us hope  

Sarah, Nikkipas, NB1970: I can imagine how stressed you guys must feel  I'll keep crossing my fingers for you though. Keep taking the pessaries and wait for the test.

therulerette: it's my second cycle and on both occasions I was told to take it easy on ET day, but that I could go back to work afterwards as long as I was careful not to do anything too exhausting (heavy lifting etc). But resting can't hurt, that's for sure!

Hello to the newcomers  

AFM I can feel AF coming. There's no blood, but you know that feeling you start having a week before, when your tummy feels like an enormous ripe fruit ? Am feeling that now. My belly is huge and I now only have two skirts that fit. I hope the weather stays fair because I can't even button my jeans!

Hope today brings some good news to the ones among us who will be testing


----------



## sarah1986

Hi girls just called hospital they  want me to go in at half 2 this afternoon? I guess they wanna scan me to see if I can start the next cycle straight away? Pls pls pls I just wanna get started on the next one I don't want a month off I need to keep going lol! 
What if I haven't actually started my actual af will they just re scan in a couple of days? Or Monday now actually?! xxx


----------



## Emma02

Fingers crossed for you Sarah, hope all goes well.  Keep us updated.   

xxx


----------



## Emma02

Hi Mouette

When did you have ET?  I had ET on 21st May, and I am due to test on 7th June.

   to all ladies currently on 2WW.

xxxxx


----------



## Sezy

Hello all!

Firstly Big    to those who have just had BFN's - thinking of you all. Take time to look after yourselves, have some treats, and get strong to fight another day.

Big congrats to the BFPS' - WOOOOHOOOO!

I've had a funny old night: Whilst meditating last night I had a very strong sense that i was PG....intuition or wishful thinking?







Then i had a very restless night: I had lots of 'sensations', slightly twingy ones, witha fluttery sort of feeling in my tummy. My heart was going like the clappers! Then when I finally got to sleep had a horrible dream that i was in a car with DH and a friend and we fell backwards into a river! I woke up just in time







Today, flutter, churning feeling still sort of there, and I've got some 'boob feelings' - not sore or achy, just 'there'. On both my previous cycles I tested on day 7 (today) and got BFN and then tested 3 days later (4 days early) and got BFP - but this time I feel too scared to test! Seeing accupuncturist tomorrow, he can normally get a good idea of whats happening from my pulse - so I might wait and see what he says! All I can say is - can I have the horney feeling back please??!!!


----------



## 1579jayne

Hi guys,

I had blood test thia morning and have had the call that its a BFP for us! xxx


----------



## yorkshirebunny

Hello! Could I be added to the list please? OTD 8th june and IVF. Its neverending aaargh!!!!


----------



## Macgyver

Thats Fantastic Jayne       I am so so so Pleased for you and your DH

Now remember to look after yourself

Luv Mac & the Jellybeans x.x.x


----------



## Elansofar

Hi I dont post much. Had IVF- 5do blastocyst put in a week ago. Test due on sat 5th Jun. Lots of cramping and spotting last 3 days but nothing that feels like being pregnant. Tempted to test early but dont want false result....


----------



## QAGirl

Congrats to the BFP's today   

I'm still bleeding and have bad cramps on and off. Want to test early to get it over and done with but am too scared


----------



## therulerette15

Still bored but work has just called to say I might be able to work from home so that should keep my mind occupied!!

Cherryrhodes - out OTD is on the same day.  I will keep everything crossed for you x


----------



## kittykins

Hello everyone 

Can I join you all please - had IUI today and now stuck to the sofa on DH's instructions!  Already bored of telly just want to get out in the sunshine in my garden but have to see if I can find a weepie on True Movies c/o Sky!

Good luck to everyone        

x x x


----------



## capricornian

Been knicker checking all day. No spotting yet. Just clear transparent wetness at times. 
Had mild cramping last night and this morning too with dull ache in the legs. All of that has gone for now. 

Anyone else who had similar symptoms?

OTD is 6th June, had a 5day blast


----------



## therulerette15

Hi Capricornian

I don't think there are any specific symptoms for BFP or BFN . . . everyone is different!

I am on day 4 of my 2WW and over the last couple of nights i've experienced a sharp pain in my lower abdomin when i've turned over in bed . . . not all the time, just occasionally.  Not sure what this means or if it means anything at all but we've all got to stay positive while we can.

You're mearly there so good luck in your last few days x


----------



## Beanie3

Hello ladies

Sarah1986 - hope your ok, let us know how things go at the clinic

Sending big hugs to those with bfn     

Congratulations to those with bfp    

keeping everything crossed for everyone on the 2ww

AFM - 6dpiui and still have zero symptoms, so unlike my last 2 iui's where i had sore (.)(.) and constant bloating...so confused but hoping its a good sign


----------



## 41 and left it too late?

Hi, I would like to join in too.


I had a 2dt on 29 May grade 1 4 cell, no symptoms so far other than upset stomach and nausea until yesterday. That has now stopped and I have lower abdominal pain/tenderness since lunchtime after taking a gentle walk and some slight yellow spotting. Feel tired, assume too early for implantation? I usually have spotting about a week before AF so quite anxious and keep checking and driving myself mad. OTD 13 June. I suppose if I am sensible the odds are against me due to age (41) and only having one put back but until earlier today I felt quite positive - now i'm not so sure. Am on estrogen and progesterone so wondering what I can expect the next couple of days?


Hope everyone else is feeling ok


Take Care


Cheeky68x


----------



## mammamia12

Hi ladies, 

Just a quick update....I am now 10dp 5dt and tested tonight, it was negative.  I've still got a Fr early test there which I will use tomorrow with my FMU but doubt the result will change.  I will use the test the hospital gave me on Tuesday which is my OTD but again don't expect anything to change....the wait they gave me was excessive, most clinics test 10dp 5dt as far as I can see.....still, I suppose when I see the official test with only 1 line I can draw a line under this and move on....don't quite know what the next step is though...

Congrats to all the BFP's and   to those who have a negative result.

Hugs

Mia x


----------



## kittykins

Mammamia - far too early to test     

Cheeky - Im with you hun -Im an older lady too      - still Im glad I did not go through all this till I met DH       - Its so hard that I could have started this 10 yrs ago but not with the right man.  Some things are worth waitng for - feel quite positive tonight so Ill be back to pessamistic old me tomorrow - 21st June is my OTD x x x 

Anyone else on IUI - I dont understand all this baseline stuff and I hope I never have to after today. 

Love and            to everyone.

x x x


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Kittykins

I'm on IUI, baseline is to check E2 levels, never really understand it myself   

Wish you all the best

Beanie x


----------



## kittykins

Hi Beanie - I just go with what they tell me - which is not Baselines or anything like that - I got one 'really good follie' an d had IUI lunchtime today.  Sitting on my sofa but getting bored already. Is this is your first?

x x x


----------



## Beanie3

Hi Kittykins

This is my 3rd IUI, only got 1 good size on this IUI, i know about the boredom lol DH would not let me leave the sofa for the whole day after insemination 

xx


----------



## kittykins

Hi Beanie - what day did you have IUI?  My DH have already rowed!  Ive watched him trying to water my hanging baskets and alreay we are not seeing eye to eye - funny this morning through the procedure he wants to kill the doc for hurting me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Im testing 21st June x x x x x


----------



## Beanie3

Kitty

Had my IUI on friday just gone so OTD 13th June..Found IUI a little sore..Bless our DH hehehe

xxx


----------



## sarah1986

Hi girls

well went to hospital for scan n not pregnant, I'd done another test this morning so no big shocker but the positive side is that altho he said I'm not on day 1 of cycle yet as not "full flow" bleeding sorry tmi! He did say he was quite happy 4me to start next iui straight away n gave me prescription for next lot of injections. While waiting for prescription dp got really tearful, which he was mortified about seeing as we were in the cafe, bless him! Looking back I actually think he had it in his head that they'd do the internal scan n say - oh actually she's pregnant n it's just early bleeding. Brokey heart to see him upset but glad in sum ways as I felt so much better after a gd cry lol! 

Sorry bout the all about me post girls, just needed to get it off me chest m just got in frm taking me nana to bingo, hee hee! 

Hope to be back on this thread in a couple of weeks! 
Hugs to everyone xxx


----------



## Emma02

Ah Sarah, you seem really positive hun!  Do really feel for you, but it's good news that you are able to start on the next cycle almost immediately.

Really hope it works for you next time hun... xxx


----------



## xshyne

hi everybody, can you had me OTD 6th of june after 1st IVF


----------



## xshyne

Hi,

I am totally new, and I am really stressed now at 4 days of the test date I have start bleeding it look like my period, I had 2 embies transfered the 22 may, and now i really think that it's over for me, clinic says that I need to test but I am not confident about the result.
Is anyone had bleeding with ++++ rsult ?
please Help


----------



## Mouette

Emma: not only we have the same Eeyore avatar, we have the same OTD ! Due to test on 7th June too.

xshyne: it's best to wait until the official test date, you never know, I've read girls saying they had regular bleeding all throughout their pregnancies. Good luck!

sarah: sorry to hear about the result  I admire you for getting straight back at it, I know I couldn't after my first BFN and that was a mistake, I ended up wasting a year. Best of luck for the next move, chica!


Made a mistake - forgot to take my pessary tonight and remembered it an hour later!    I then took it straight away but I hope it doesn't affect things... can't believe I could be so careless...


----------



## sarah1986

Ok I'm clutching at straws here girls! Hav had no bleeding since the internal scan.... just thought They didn't specifically say ur not pregnant, I just assumed if I was they'd have told me?! I guess internal scans would show if I was very early pregnant?! Just thought I haven't done a first wee of the day test? My otd was or is Saturday? 

Pls someone put me out of my misery lol! 

Soz u prob think I'm so stupid! xxx


----------



## QAGirl

Xshyne I'm due to test Monday and started bleeding yesterday, it's really heavy now and cramps are awful. I want to test early - feel it's all over but DH won't let me. I feel I'm bleeding too heavily to be early preg symptom. Good lunk hun xx


----------



## xshyne

Hey QAGirl

Good luck to you as well Hum, I will let you know the result hope it will be ++++++ fo r you too.
I have bad cramping as well, how many embies have been transfered ?
Thx for your reply


----------



## QAGirl

Bleeding too heavy so tested early - BFN


----------



## sarah1986

Aw QA girl
thinking of u babe xxx


----------



## Macgyver

Thinking of all you girls sending you all loads of        ,              &             


Luv Mac x.x.x


----------



## sel1980

Hi guys, I'm joining you on the 2ww. Undergoing IVF and test date is 18th June!


----------



## xshyne

Aw QA girl hey maybe it was to early to test if you were suppose to test on monday, 
hope you are ok !!


----------



## LBM

Hi,

(sorry, if you have read this already, this is same post as in my cycle buddies group)
  
  I had a little bit of brown blood last night, and tested this morning,  one day early and got BFN.  
  
  I actually feel OK and am just eager to find out about the process for  getting one of our 3 frozen transferred.  Please would you send me  information on this if you have done it or know anything.  when can  they do it?  what drugs do you have to do?  Any and all information  woudl be great.  I'll obviously be talking to the clinic tomorrow after  the OTD, but would love information now!
  
  Thanks, LBM


----------



## QAGirl

Clinic had advised re-testing monday so the torture continues....


----------



## capricornian

Anyone got a microscopic faint line on their HPTs?


----------



## xshyne

QAGirl

I have tested yesterday and got a BFN , tested agian today and got BFP, so I have to test agin tomorrow and ring the clinic then, Hope it's not a false positive. I am still heavily bleeding, so continue hoping and maybe it will be positif .


----------



## mammamia12

Xshyne - how old were your embies when you had transfer huni?    

Mia


----------



## bearinmind

QA Girl   

Sarah Can you phone your clinic and tell them. Really strange      

LBM http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=59514.0 look up FET All clinics are different.

Just a quick one today. For those who haven't seen this it may help. Helped me to see it

*3-Day Transfer*
*Days Past **Transfer (DPT)*
*Embryo Development*
 One
The embryo continues to grow and develop, turning from a 6-8 cell embryo into a morula
 Two
The cells of the morula continue to divide, developing into a blastocyst
 Three
The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell 
 Four
The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus
 Five
The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining, beginning implantation 
 Six
Implantation continues
 Seven
Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have begun to develop 
 Eight
Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) starts to enter the blood stream 
 Nine
Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted 
 Ten
Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted 
 Eleven
Levels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy 

*5-Day Transfer*
*Days Past **Transfer (DPT)*
*Embryo Development*
One
The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell
Two
The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus
Three
The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining, beginning implantation
Four
Implantation continues
Five
Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have begun to develop
Six
Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) starts to enter the blood stream
Seven
Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted
Eight
Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted
Nine
Levels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy

hugs to all 

Debbie

/links


----------



## LBM

Thanks for the link Bearinmind.


----------



## xshyne

Mia - it was a 3 days transfer ? why does that make any difference ?


----------



## tulip123

Hi All,

my ET was on 31/05/10 and my test date is 15/06/10
please wish me luck.
I am not having any symptoms so far...dont know..I need     

xxx


----------



## tulip123

Hi again,

I did not mention what I have had in my previous msg... I had ICSI on 31/05 and my test date is 15/06

thanks and please add me to the list


----------



## mammamia12

xshyne - No difference as far as your concerned.  It was actually for my benefit to see how my embies compare.

Thanks

Mia


----------



## Hhitchen

Hi everyone,

It was a BFN today as expected  

I going to drown my sorrows with some wine tonight although having had no alcohol for so long my tolerance is not going to be much!

I was wondering whether any of you know clinics in the London area that look at immune issues?  I have a dodgy immune system which has attacked my thyroid  in the past and it also over-reacts to things being put into it such as medication.  My DH and I both suspect that my body is killing off the embies when they implant.

Anybody know where we could go for our next attmept where they might consider immune issues?

Congrats to the BFPs today and lots of    to BFNs

xHolly


----------



## xshyne

Mia- how old were your embies? and how many did you get transfered ? I am sorry my english is not really good , I am french living in ireland so I am still learning   .

I am really worried about tomorrow because i don't know if the clinic will bring m ein for a scan if th etest is positive I will have to wait 2 more weeks for a scan, and they never talked about blood test, dont know if I can ask my GP ?


----------



## mammamia12

Xshyne - Sorry I don't know how things work in Ireland but in Scotland you can go to an Early Pregnancy Unit and they can scan you for free...they are normally opened Monday to Friday. Good Luck.   

My transfer was a 5 day transfer and it was will 1 embie, OTD not till Tuesday but know it hasn't worked. 

Good Luck Huni

Mia x


----------



## xshyne

Mia- how do you know it didnt work, ?
HOpe for you that you are wrong
Good luck to hon


----------



## QAGirl

Xshyne it sounds promising that your test has changed over night Hun xxx
I have to re-test Monday but don't have much hope for me changing. My bleeding has slowed which is usual for my normal 3 day period!
Good luck for test tomoz xxx


----------



## therulerette15

Tulip123 - I am testing on 14/05 and I haven't had any symptoms either.  i don't really know what to make of it because last time I developed OHSS so this time feels really different!!

Is this your first cycle??


----------



## xshyne

QA girl


----------



## tulip123

not getting any sleep at all..still need to wait till 15th.. 
Was not bad so far.. I am thinking too much of it...   

good luck to all due to take HPT

xxx


----------



## Macgyver

Tulip123 - 2ww is horrible, hang in there sweetie not long now, sending you sticky vibes   

xshyne - Thats goos news that its change, keep us informed sweetie & look after yourself & your Beans   

therulerette15 - Don't worry about not having any symptoms, I didn't have any either, not matter how much I prodded my boobs    Hang in there sweetie, look after yourself & your beans, not long to go.  Sticky vibes to you too   

QAgirl - Sending you loads of            only 2 days to go.          and you will get your   

Mummamia12 - Looks like you needs loads of          &        too, keep your chin up and soon you will get your   

Hhitchen - so sorry sweetie, for you sad news        

Capricornian - Has your faint line got any darker? when is your OFD ?

LBM - Any news? has it changed ? sending you lots of        &     

For everyone else sending you a big    and sticky vibes    and looking forward to seeing more   

Take care and have a great weekend

Luv Mac  x.x.x


----------



## QAGirl

Xshyne have you tested again this morning? Hope it's still good news xx


----------



## xshyne

yeah tested again this morning and BFN


----------



## kittykins

Morning everyone.

Im so bored of sitting of my sofa - DH is in bed with a migraine with the cat (who does not have a migraine)     

Mum is round putting my final bedding plants in and I have just got annoyed with an answering machine at Co Op Insurance over my car insurance - Happy days hey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Good luck to anyone testing today            

x x x


----------



## QAGirl

Xshyne sorry to hear it's negative xx


----------



## LBM

BFN for me this morning.  So on to FET, hopefully soon.


----------



## xshyne

Sorry LBM for your BFN same for me today


----------



## MissBabs

Hi all, sorry for such a short post but i have 3 loads of washing sitting here staring at me so can't be too long!    Holly, LBM and Xshyne - so sorry for your bfn's ladies      Please take good care of yourselves.    To everyone txing & testing in the next few days                I'm testing on Tues and haven't yet had any symptoms at all apart from some IBS cramping, which i usually get just before AF (due today under normal circumstances).    Love and    to all    Miss Babs x


----------



## tulip123

Hi Everyone,
good morning..


LBM & xshyne – I feel  really sorry for both of you.      

Macgyver – Thanks a lot...

xxx


----------



## capricornian

I did another test this morning. Still very faint. In fact, wondering if i should get one of those digital ones as its a tough call on these manual ones.

Can someone tell me if this test (pic uploaded to this link) is a positive or negative?

http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/4662/img0145gl.jpg

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## MR

Hi Holly

I just saw your post and wanted first to say sorry about your bfn. I had the same problems my NK cells were killing the embies. I went to ARGC which I'm sure you have heard of. Mr. T is the best with immune problems it's very pricey but worth every penny as I have twins that are  almost 6, a beautiful baby who just turned one and I have no idea how but I'm now 4 months pregnant naturally! The biggest shock of my life let me tell you as we had decided our family was complete. I think it happened because for the first time in 10 years we weren't trying or thinking about another baby and maybe all the immune treatment (I've had 8 ivf's not all having immune treatment) it sorted everything thing out and got my one tube working! I can't think of any other reason. The times I didn't have immune treatment I m/c'd very early on. I just wanted to give you a little hope that it can happen! I hope this helps! 

MR


----------



## MR

Hi Ya

That's def a positive that's exactly what my test looked like when I had Noah. 
Good Luck!

MR


----------



## capricornian

MR: Thanks for the reply. But can it be still the trigger in the body showing such a faint +ve?


----------



## oxford5557

No Pos is Pos


----------



## capricornian

I think i ought to use the digital ones


----------



## xshyne

Clinic didn't ring me back, so I don't know what to do , if I have to continue the pessaries or not, got a BFP yesterday and BFN today, I am still bleeding so if somebody had that and it became to be positif help please  

BIG     to all the BFN ,  

And Congratulation to all the BFP


----------



## Mouette

Think it's over for me too - have a little spotting and can just feel AF coming. Obviously heartbroken and angry at the unfairness of it all, I really believed this time we had a chance.

Lots of hugs to the BFNs - I share your pain girls.

Congrats to the BFPs, hoping for more to come

xxx


----------



## Elansofar

got BFP. bit shocked as really dont feel preg and was ready for a pint of cider tonight, but guess thats not on the menu now  . Will see how it goes. Good luck and positive thoughts to everyone, whatever you get x


----------



## xshyne

really happy for you Elansofar, congratulation, and Best of luck .


----------



## tink29

Please can you add me.  FET, test date 18/06, thank you.


----------



## ApplePieMum

Hi All
Please can you add me. FET 2x snowbabies, 1x5cell / grade 2/3 and 1x8cell grade 2. OTD 17th June 2010

Thanks ApplePieMum


----------



## Sezy

Been a few days since I posted.

Firstly I'd like to give big     to those of you who have had bfn's recently. 

Secondly, big WOOHOOO to the BFP's!!

I've been a very bad girl and tested 5 days early!!!  I'm slightly shocked that I got a faint +++!!!  Obviously I'll test again on OTD - but it looks like a tentative BFP for me.....just hope the bean(s) stay this time!

xxxxxx


----------



## odpchick

Hi, I have just been directed this way by a lovely lady and would like very much if you could add me to your list, my test date is 16th June......
I shall go and have a look through the post now 
Thank you so much xxx


----------



## MissBabs

Sezy - whoooooooooop!!!  I thought you were about the same stage as me, i'm on day 10 of 2WW today, OTD next Tues 8th June.  You naughty girl testing early, now you're making me want to do it!!           

Congrats tho hun, many many sticky vibes coming your way                   

Miss Babs x


----------



## Emma02

Hey there girls.

Really sorry for those of you who have BFNs today, don't give up hope     .

Massive massive congrats to those of you who have BFPs today, fab news...    

Mouette, don't give up hope hun, we have the same OTD, and a few days ago I had lost a little bit of brown blood, and had AF type pains, I did a HPT today, 2 days early, but had a BFP, so really     that it stays and I have a BFP on Monday too, so don't give up hope just yet.

   to everyone who is due to test over the next couple of days.

Em xxx


----------



## hayleylou

Holly. Just wanted to agree that argc are a possible way forward for you if you're looking for immunes treatment. Am with argc now (no immune issues as such). Immune testing is a standard part of the argc protocol for all patients and are treated differently depending on your results ....sometimes with humira pre ivf or steroids ir ivig. They slso prescribe clexane and asprinto help with blood clot issues and help your uterus lining aling with ritodine to 'relax' the uterus for implantation during the 2ww snd also progesterond intramuscular injections during the 2ww ...... These are often continued well into pregnancy if you get a bfp........one word of warning though, it's pricey and the drug costs also mount up! Good luck and it may be worth you tsking a look on the argc board uf you wanted more info. Hx

ps big congrats to those lucky bfps and big hugs to bfns xx


----------



## LillyBee

Hi there
Great to see so many BFP's really good. I am nowdue to test this friday coming andlast night did something really stupid I tested at  1am and it was negative. I did do it 7 days before my period is due so perhaps a bit self defeating-. Have been having crampy feelinngs in tummy since Friday but no itchy boobs like last time so just dont know what to think. DREADING AF coming as wont be able to repea t the treatment for a while as no more money tofund it ... so extra pressure plus am 40 next month!!!!. anyone else in same sit?

am spreading more fairy dust


----------



## Macgyver

odpchick, Applepiemum, tink29, Welcome Ladies, I am wishing you all the luck on the world with your treatment    

Elansfor -    whoop whoop

Take care all Luv Mac & the JellyBeans x.x.x


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl

Hi Ladies,

I recognise some of my cycle buddies and wondered if I could join you.  It's our first ICSI and had ET 31 May (3 day) with OTD on 15 June which seems like an age away!

Have been getting cramps but no bleeding, and the bum bullets are driving me crazy!  Can't remember the last time my body or bodily functions (TMI) felt 'normal'.

TJ x


----------



## helen6887

Morning Ladies,

How are we all doing?  

So sorry to those ladies getting their BFN's recently. I've not posted for a while and saddened to see so many. We share your pain - knowing it's the hardest pain in the world to bear.  

I'm on Day 12 and stupidly tested today and got a BFN. OTD not due till Wednesday, so I know I shouldn't have expected too much. Feeling crap now, assuming txt hasn't worked. Why do we torture ourselves eh?    

Helen xxx


----------



## odpchick

Morning to all and thank you for the welcome..
Hope that you are doing ok today..
Congrats to all the BFP that I have just read through you all must be over the moon, good luck now   
and sorry to those of you that have had not such a good result...

TJ, we ET the same day however I have to test on 16th June...I know about the 'bum bullets' hideous, so changed routes if you get my meaning, slight improvement I must say....TMI   
How are you feeling??
I am pretty much on a rollercoaster....dizzy, hot and nauseous to boot drugs man, but I shall be taking myself off to somewhere pretty today to take my mind of things....oh and I have permission from DH to buy something nice for myself   .

Take care of yourselves and have a good day
xoxoxoxox


----------



## Mouette

Helen: it's way too early for you to test! Keep these sticks away, lock them in a box and give the key to your DH! Hoping the result will change for the best.

Emma, many congrats for your BFP!!   And thanks for your words. They kept me away from a comfort, what-the-hell-it's-over-anyway glass of Pimms  Spotting seems to have ceased, but lower belly pain is more acute this morning, as if something was being torn apart inside, so am not hoping too much.

Good luck to all of you testing today

xxx


----------



## Macgyver

Helen, dont frett, its far to early to test, as Mouette said, lock those peskey HPT away.  Sending you loads of           that the result will change to a   

Loads of       

Mac & the Jellybeans x.x.x


----------



## Emma02

Good morning all!

Mouette, have you done a HPT test yet?  If not, it's not over yet...        .

Congrats to all of you with BFPs today, and sorry for all the BFNs today sending you lots of       .

xxxx


----------



## therulerette15

Hey All

I am on day 6 of my TWW and will officially go insane very soon!!  Luckily DH is taking me out for Sunday Lunch today . . Bless x

Over the last two days I have been feeling very wound up and tight like I just need to stretch really badly . . . you know, one of those massive lying down stretches where every muscle in your body stretches and it feels really good.  I have been trying to resist the urge because i'm too scared of what it will do to the little beans environment but it is stopping me from sleeping well as I can't relax my muscles at night in order to drift off into a lovely long sleep!!  

Is anyone else experiencing a similar thing??


----------



## capricornian

Hi everyone.

I did a digital HPT today, and got a BFP


----------



## capricornian

therulerette15: I got that restless kind of feeling throughout the 2ww. I attribute that to tiredness which is what i get all the time now. I think its a good sign, but then again, everyone's different. I wish its the right kind of symptom for you


----------



## therulerette15

I hope so too!!  I got OHSS last time which meant I was always bloated and tight anyway so these other symptoms are all new to me.

Thanks for the reply though, at least i'm not alone x


----------



## capricornian

Helen: testing 4 days is toooo early. I was tempted to give in early, but i knew it would be useless. I tested 2 days before, and used the HPT given by the clinic. It was almost not noticeable on it. Then had to buy the digital ones to avoid any confusion. Praying that you get a BFP soon.


----------



## therulerette15

Congratulations Capricornian . . . i'm so pleased for you!!  Good luck and all the best for your pregnancy!

I hope we all get the same result when OTD comes around x


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Want to send congratulations to those with BFP    

Big hug's to those who got BFN    be kind to yourself ladies 

AFM 0nly week to go until i test and still getting no symptoms am really hoping this tx has worked


----------



## xshyne

Hi Ladies,

It's definitelty over for me BFN, We will do a break of few month and try again in october,  no more money so we need to save and try again.
good luck to all of you who are waiting to test I am sending you


----------



## Mouette

xshyne, I'm really sorry darling  I wish you the best for the future.

capricornian, many congrats girl!

Emma, I haven't tested yet, no. I have a blood test scheduled tomorrow so I will wait for that. 

Blood still scarce and brown (tmi) but I now get proper AF cramps; plus all the "pregnancy" symptoms (sore breasts etc) have gone. After spending the last day and a half crying I'm trying to start thinking about what to do next, having a goal will help.


----------



## MissBabs

Capricornian - congrats on your   

Mouette - hope your feeling better & good luck for your blood test tomorrow!  I've been feeling similar periody cramps since yesterday and not testing til Tues.  Trying to ignore it and wait until test - it's alomost impossible tho isn't it?

Miss Babs x


----------



## bearinmind

Capricornian Big congratulations

Xshyne Very sorry about your BFN

Mouett, I have had bleeding as well. My OTD is tomorrow HCG home test for me. I am in the same boat as you with the symptoms. We have cried and now are trying very very hard to be positive thinking it is not full on AF.   I know some women have bleeds and still have a BFP. I wish you every luck tomorrow, I will have my fingers crossed for you.           

                                                                                 

Hugs to all


----------



## kittykins

Hi Beanie - Im just behind you with the IUI and I have no symptoms either - I am tired but thats all.  It seems such a long wait! 

Congrats to all the BFPs and      to all the BFNs.

x x x


----------



## Macgyver

Capricornian - Congratulations on your   wishing you all the best for the future    look after yourself and your beans

Xshyne - So sorry to hear that it was bad news sweetie    take care of yourself & your DH.   

Luv Mac x.x.x


----------



## Beanie3

Hi Kittykins - hope 1st week gone well for you, trying to keep my up pma but so hard you are getting hardly any symptoms..been getting odd twinges today...
Hope 2nd week we can both keep sane


----------



## tulip123

Hi everyone...


Just had a doubt abt the progesterone pessary.....    is it better to take it vaginally or rectally
Vaginally---its so... messy.....


Hi TJRoyalsGirl & odpchick... even my ET was on the same day and I am testing on 15th. This 2ww is killing me

Good luck and     

Capricornian--congrats  and big    to all BFN


  
xxx


----------



## capricornian

I took the pessaries rectally ( or at least thats how i was told to take them)


----------



## Macgyver

I took the pessaries rectally too, but I was told after ET that I could change to vaginally.  But so use to rectally still doing it that way for the next 7 weeks


----------



## capricornian

Macgyver: Does it help to continue beyond the initial 2 weeks?

I am at Hammersmith Hospital, and they only prescribe it for the initial 2 weeks.


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl

Good evening/morning ladies,

Thanks for the advice about the bum bullets *Odpchick*, really made me  . Feeling pretty good to be honest. Have lots of time on my hands as have recently been made redundant, but also means the 2WW is going very slow. More time to spend on FF though!

*therulerette15 - *looks like we are both on the same day of 2WW and going insane together! When's OTD for you?

*Helen6887 -  * you get a different result on Wednesday

Hope you are feeling better *Mouette  .  *you and *bearinmind* get a positive result later

Congrats on your BFP *Capricornian*

Hang on in there *Beanie_1 *and* kittykins *- we're half way there!

 to *XShyne*

*Tulip123 - *I too was told to take the pessaries rectally, for up to 12 weeks if 6 week scan confirms singleton, or until 28 weeks (!) if two or more.

Hi to everyone else. Hope you all have a good Monday. TJ x


----------



## LillyBee

Hi Ladies
only a few more days to go - AF due on saturday the 11th? so going to test on friday as DH off work so can celebrate or console together...fingers crosses it sthe former. Have had cramps in tummy similar to AF for past few days which in some ways is hopfeul as this is what happened last time and then they subsided, but no itchy boobs as before?!. Anyway - staying positive and enjoying the days feeling that I just might be pregnant as opposed toi knowing am not.. there are some other people who have done IUI due to test around same time so fingers crosssed we have heaps of   so am sprinkling more of that dust


----------



## bearinmind

OMG     our first ever.  It came up so quickly on the digital clearblue and says 2-3 weeks.  I am still shaking.  


After I had bleeding on the weekend, we wondered if it was all over.  Have faith it does work.  


babydust to all


----------



## QAGirl

OTD today: re-test was as expected BFN

congrats bearinmind xx


----------



## bearinmind

QA Girl I am so sorry for your BFN.          I hope next time is your time.


----------



## diesel74

BFN for me this morning


----------



## bearinmind

Diesel74 I am so sorry for your BFN.         xox


----------



## scarletbuster

ladies, well I have been reading this thread from afar and have eventually plucked up the courage to write on the board once more, late I know. My OTD is tomorrow. Our second IVF. It has been a very hard time for me this cycle as it was my Sons due date yesterday  Im absolutely dreading tomorrow. I tested this morning as I have been bleeding VERY slightly, and it was a faint   . I still don't have a clue what the outcome will be tomorrow and I feel physically sick to the stomach thinking about it.

Congrats to all the   and Im very sorry to all those   ! Life sucks!   xxx


----------



## Macgyver

Diesel74 & QAgirl - So sorry sweetie. look after yourselfs & your DHs

bearinmind - congratulations sweetie, take care of your jellybeans

Scarletbuster - Good luck for Tomorrow   

Capricornian - My clinic says 3 months just to give you a little extra helping hand.  Why dont you ask your Doctor if they will perscribe them?  I am off to the Drs in a bit, as my clinic give me enough to week 5 then I have to get them from the Dr.

Take care all and sending everyone       

Luv Mac  x.x.x.


----------



## bearinmind

Dear Scarletbuster, I can't imagine how hard your journey has been.  I am in tears reading it.  My heart goes out to you.  I will light a candle and send out PMA.             Every luck for tomorrow.  Please let this be your time.  
With all my heart I hope that it is good news.  You are an amazingly brave person.                                   




Thank yo Macgyver.  How are you feeling?


----------



## Beanie3

Good Morning Ladies

Bearinmind - congratulations   

Big hugs to those with BFNs    

Sending all my positive vibes to everyone testing this week        only 6 day's until i test 

Beanie xx


----------



## bearinmind

Thank you beanie.  I hope your 2WW flies by.  It is a hard. time, very hard to keep occupied.  


Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## scarletbuster

Thank you bearinmind and MacGyver. I must admit this 2ww is a million times worse than it was last time round. I pray my little boy is watching over us. I only actually began to relax into the whole pregnacy thing last time once I'd passed 24  weeks and not long after disaster struck  

Bearinmind, congratulations!!!! You muct be over the moon! xxx


----------



## Victoria-Helen

Hi everyone, its been quite a long time since i've been on here. I've just got my BFP! I'm so happy, had a 5 day transfer of two good blasts on the 29th. 

I'm so sorry for all the people who got bfn! Dont give up


----------



## scarletbuster

Congratulations Victoria-Helen.     Good luck everyone testing this week     xxx


----------



## bangles

Hi everyone, 

 to all the bfns - I was bfn after tx at the end of March, so I can commiserate and know how it feels - good luck next cycle.  It actually feels like no time since then, and here I am again about to test, so hope you can all bear to/afford to get back on the horse that threw you asap.  

 to all the BFPs - you keep showing us the way forward!

I had a 5 day transfer of 3 grade 1 blastos on 31 May (donor embryos) - much better quality than the donor egg/dh sperm embryos I had in March, so keeping my fingers crossed.  Just hope my rotten immune system hasn't picked them off (had some immune tx this time too, which I didn't last time).  Intend to test on Weds, and again on Sat if negative, which is the same timings I did last time.  Victoria-Helen, your post makes me feel like that's about right cos you had 5 day transfer two days before me, and today is two days before Weds.  Hope you are a good omen for me!  Have definitely entered the 'madness' phase.  Was doing quite well, but am all over the place now.  Need to find something to take my mind off it all.  

Lots of love and baby dust   to all 2ww testers.  Bangles x


----------



## oxford5557

Bangles 
Would be interested to know about Donor Embryos .
Can you tell me about your story


----------



## Mouette

Well... bearinmind's post this morning gave me hope, but it wasn't meant to be. Again, we got a BFN. We were expecting it in a way, but we're still crushed. I thought this time was the one. I had a good feeling about it. But guess it was all in my head.


Diesel, QA girl - sharing your pain ladies     I hate the world at the moment. I hope we can all recover from that and finally get our miracles.

Bearinmind, scarlet, victoria: I'm really pleased for you, congratulations


----------



## bearinmind

scarletbuster         You are a very brave lady.         


Good luck Bangles hope you get your donor miracle.


Congratulations Victoria-Helen             


Dear mouette, I am very sorry about your BFN.  Give yourself time to grieve.  I hope when you try again it will be your time.


----------



## Loll

Just want to say well done to all BFP's    
and all BFN's... i know the pain    

SEZY- How you feeling? Hope the positive is getting stronger chick X


----------



## flumple

Just a quickie girls, 
When counting your days to OTD do you include the day of transfer? It's the start of week 2 for me and its so hard to stay positive.   
Anyway a Big congrats to all the BFP      you give me hope. 

and Big hugs to BFN   
Thinking of you. 
Love Flumple XX


----------



## mammamia12

Hi Flumple,

I count from the day after transfer.  So 4dp 5dt is 4 days past a 5 day transfer making embies 9 days....day 5 being the day they were put back...

Mia x


----------



## Sezy

*Loll* - How are you sweetie? I'm feeling fine thanks - had a bit of nausea and an upset tummy  , but have heard this can be an early preg symptom!

Just tested again today on a clearblue digi - its says 'pregnant 2-3' - still 3 days away from OTD......could it be twins!!! Anyway, althoug its notyet my OTD, I think we can safely say its a BFP for me now!

TO all those who have had BFN's - hang in there and don't give up.....I've had huge sadness and disappointment in the past - make a plan and keep fighting -   

All my love

Sezy
xxxxx


----------



## hayleylou

Just reading through old posts and amazed at the different times scales given for OTD by diff clinics. I'm with argc and they do 15 days past egg collection (so 10 days after et for a day 5 transfer)!
Was really, really naughty and tested 5 days early (5 days after 5 day transfer) and got bfp on first response hpt!! Re-tested 6dpt, 7dpt & 8dpt (today) and still positive and line getting darker!! Still not ready to believe until OTD on Wed when get blood test but feeling v optimistic and amazed a bfp would show only 5 days after transfer!

V sorry to read through so many bfp's - really hope it's your time next time!

Also great to read the bfp's of course - congrats!

And .....good luck to those with test dates looming!
Hx


----------



## therulerette15

Ok, so half way there and all I have felt so far is a little strain in the belly area like i've stretched too much . . . which I have been mentally trying not to do in case it harms anything!!

Hope everyone is doing ok and not stressing too much . . . which is hard I know!!

Good luck the people still waiting to test and my heart goes out to all the BFN's xx


----------



## Emma02

Hi all, really sorry to hear of the BFNs today, my heart goes out to you, wishing you all the best sweeties...     .

Fab, brill, great news to all those BFPs today HURRAY...     .

There seems to have been lots of test today.

Well I had my test today, and had a BFP!!!!!!  I still can't believe it, and just hoping now that it stays...     

Take care all.

Em

xxxx


----------



## helen6887

Hi Ladies,

Gosh it's been a rollercoaster of results today eh?

Big congrats to Bearinmind, Sezy, Victoria-Helen, and Hayleylou on your  . relish every moment of th e next 9 months.

Big    to Diesel, QAGirl, and Mouette on your   's. I do know how it feels - it's the worst feeling in the world, the pain is so raw, you think you're never get over it.   But do look at some of the comments where women say the moment they hold their child in their arms, all the years of pain and grief just disappear. You will have your day in the sun, one day.    

Scarletbuster- praying   your faint BFP, turns into a firm positive result. Been reading your signature, and if anyone deserves a BFP, it's you. Stay positive.    

Helen xxx


----------



## odpchick

Hi,
Congratulations to Emma02 fantastic news and to all others that have tested positive today, and   to those who haven't..
Take care
xxx


----------



## diesel74

Thanks for all the lovely supportive messages and a big congrats to all that got a BFP today.   

Hope I can be as lucky one day.   

Phoned clinic & they said to stop pessaries & aspirins and then I should get a bleed. (I haven't had any at all yet) If no bleeding by thursday they said do another test, doubt result will change though.

Are the digital tests better than just the standard Clearblue? Would be handy to know 4 next time. Thanks xx


----------



## scarletbuster

Diesel74 - Hope you don't mind me asking- why were you taking aspirin? x


----------



## diesel74

My consultant said it improves blood flow so I have been taking 75mg a day since ET.


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl

Congrats to the BFPs today and sending     and a large dose of      to all of those that need it x


----------



## Macgyver

Huge congratulations Emma02, Sezy, Vicrotia-Helen, & HayleyLou    

So sorry for everyone who didn't get a BFP      

Take care of yourselves ladies

Luv Mac x.x.x.


----------



## scarletbuster

Diesel74, thats interesting. My Obs Cons said at our sons PM reading that if I were to get pg again I must take 75mg of aspirin, to help the placental blood flow, from 12 weeks. No sooner. I was also started on 5mg of folic acid a week after my sons birth. Its so frustrating different clinics/cons telling people different things!! x


----------



## LillyBee

Well I am totally confused at th emoment., I have had crampy pain since friday which is 4 days now and this morning my temp dropped slightly - does this means onset of AF?. Crampy yucky period immenent pain today and did a PT 4 days before due date and got a BFN!? - Is it game over. have had such a roller coaster ride this time that next time I vowe not to do the test  until after the due date of Af its just too stressful - you spend a fortuneon the damn things and youNEVER believe the answer whatever it says!!! I think i ought to buy shares in CLear Blue!! Anyway, if this is a dud cyle I know I want to do another one the stumbling block at the momemt is finances!!!! - going to have a break next month and see what DH's tax return brings in August..

Big     to those in similar situation and those who have a def.   congrats to those with a   and lets hope that I am wrong and that there is a baby attaching right now to that womb and if not then hey there is after all only a 1 in 5 chance of getting pregnant for people with no fertility issues  TTC each month - so ive got at least another  stabs at it!!!!.

Am sperkinlikng even more of the fairy dust so we will get lots and lots of      NOT TESTING AGAIN UNTIL MONDAY assuming AF doesnt arrive before then.    that it doesnt appear


----------



## Panda

Hello ladies 

Can I join you?  This is my third ICSI and I had EC on 31 May, ET on 5 June (lovely blastos) and OTD is Wednesday 16 June.  I've got a further 3 blastos in the freezer along with 9 eggs and DH's sperm sample.

I've not had time to read back through the pages so apologies for no personals.

Two quick questions: 

Are any of you suffering from lack of appetite?
How long does it take for the HcG trigger shot to wear off?

Thank you


----------



## jane107

Hello everyone,
Do you mind if i join this thread?

I have just had ICSI which happened at the last minute (it was meant to be IVF),
EC 1st June , ET 5th June and OTD 21st June
Lillypie, i too have had period pains. Mine have been on and off since ET but they were that bad last night that they woke me up. Its driving me crackers !!
I have has a successful TX in 2006 which resulted in a DS. I do recall bad period pains then, but i am not feeling very positive.
I thought this time i would nt stress as much mmmm how wrong am i !!
How many days have you tested early lillypie?? I wouldnt believe result till OTD either.
I cant wait till the 21st its far too long.
Good luck to everyone.
Jane


----------



## lil stephy

hey panda how are u?  its been a while hey, and i c ur on the 2ww madness again   .
i dont really know the answer for ur question tho so hopefully someone will b able to help u but fingers crossed its a good sign   

as for me i got my bfp    i just cant believe it but it does give u hope  xx


----------



## jane107

Sorry Lillybee..... new to FF and couldnt go back once i had started typing and thought your name was Lillypie !!! Must be my manic stress levels!! 
Panda, i have been told on FF that you have to wait 14 days for Trigger shot to be out of your system.
Jane


----------



## Panda

Hi Stephy - wow congratulations!!!  

Thanks Jane - I thought it was around that long.  I had it on 29 May, so a few days to go yet then...

I had a call from my consultant earlier to say that she did a swab at the time of my ET and it has come back positive for a mild infection, the one that you get from your backside, which makes me feel like a proper dirty minger!  She's written me a 'script for some antibiotics and says it won't affect the outcome, but its now just another thing to blooming worry about


----------



## lil stephy

awww panda   im sure u will b fine hun keep    my fingers are crossed for u xx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello ladies

Congratulations to those with BFP's so excited for you    

Big hug's to those who got BFN's    

Sending lot's positive vibes to those due to test this week      

Afm - still not getting much symptom wise, just the odd twinge and my (.)(.) feel a little bigger but not sore at all, so confused as complete opposite of the last 2 TX where I had painfull (.)(.) and period like pains...Just hoping this is a good sign


----------



## hayleylou

Hi Panda - i researched loads before doing early hpt about how ling trigger shot takes to leave system. Most say average of 10-14 days but it depends on how high dosage your shot was. It takes approx 24 hrs for c10000 to leave your system. Average shot is 100,000 so 10 days ish but some have smaller or larger doses (e.g. I had only 50,000 so approx 5 days).......but i waited til 10 days after trigger (5dp5dt)  to be sure so I could believe if I got a positive!..... Which I still didn't till i got a stronger positive each consecutive day! Hope that helps  hx


----------



## 41 and left it too late?

Hello, I hope everyone is ok and coping. 


My OTD is 13.6. Last night i woke at 4am (I keep waking at this time) and I went mad and did a test - BFN. Now I know that was stupid and it must be too early? but my heart is broken   . I have no symptoms other than some AF cramps on Sunday and a bit of sore boob but not really noticeable and being a bit agitated. I had a 2dt on 29 May. I don't what I am trying to say except don't be tempted to test early as now I am so mad at myself and stressed and still have to go through it all again on Sunday but at least it confirms the hcg trigger is out of my system after 13 days.


This is my first tx and I can honestly say it had been the hardest few days of my life, so thinking of you all. Take Care x


----------



## Panda

Cheeky - its deffo too early hun.     Its so silly isn't it, we get ourselves so worked up and end up giving in and testing and then of course its negative and then we feel like our world has ended.  I've done it myself many times.  Have sworn this time I won't but I know I'll probably give in...

I've had pretty strong AF pains this arvo and a back ache, am taking it as a positive sign


----------



## Beanie3

Cheeky I have to agree with Panda about testing early hunni    , it is so hard thought beacuse you just want to know, we both test on the 13th...

Sending you both lots positive vibes ladies


----------



## 41 and left it too late?

Thanks Beanie & Panda, if look at it all sensibly - it is too early, I know. But sense and rationality seems to have gone out the window this week. Anyway I have had a good grizzle this morning and now feel quite calm now thank goodness so hopefully the rest of the week won't be too eventful.


Beanie, a big fingers crossed for you for Sunday. Originally I wplanned to test Saturday and then have Sunday as an extra day to recover/celebrate but after this morning's nonsense I am keeping well away from the pee sticks.


Good luck to all


----------



## Elansofar

Cheeky,

Just to let you know that I held off until OTD - and then I did a pee test which was -ve. I didnt collapse into a heap as i thought i'd done well to even produce decent quality eggs, but the clinic test just a few hours later was a strong positive.   I would never have guessed - so I guess the blood test at the clinic is rather more sensitive? so wait out for that result   kind regards x

XX


----------



## tulip123

hi Elansofar - congrats.. that's really nice to know. I am still day 8/9 post transfer. I cant wait to test.... I felt good after reading ur msg

xxx


----------



## hayleylou

Panda - just realised I added an extra 0 to my hcg trigger levels ...should be c1000 leaves per day and usual dosage c10 000......I had 5000 - sorry bout that was on my phone doing message and not really concentrating!


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi ladies,

Can I join the madness of 2WW with you all. 

This morning I had my first FET.. Had 2 embies. Both survied and keep on dividing.. So happy and delighted to have them back in where they blong..

Positive and happy at the mo.. 

They were 7 days old today.. Blasts.. they should be implanting asap.. Looking out for the bleeding.. And tyring ever so hard tonot to think about them but it is difficult..

The test date is 19th of june.. And this tiem and first time I am not goign to do any test till 18th.. I shall let it be.. If next week Istart talking about testing early just remind me please..It achieves nothing but just stresses myself out.. 

Love to you and lots of luck to you all.

Hoping to catch up with you all your journey in next few days.

Kukixx


----------



## 41 and left it too late?

Congrats Elansofar. I had good intentions not to test early but it just got the better of me, in fact I was just going to wait for AF to show - or not. Usually I am quite calm. You are right about positives, first I didn't think I would produce any follies, make it to EC or that my eggs would fertilise, or my lining would be thick enough for ET and finally ended up with a grade 1 embryo. If this fails hopefully I can do it again, but at 41 it is how many more chances I can afford, how many more eggs I have and I don't want to be a really old mum. Cheeky x


----------



## Kuki2010

Cheeky, don't stress.. Just keep on trying till you have your darlings.. 

Panda, hanging in there you are so close.. 

Stephy, Congrats!!! Wonderful news. 

Elansofar, I had the same experience. Had a negative and the blood test was positive but my levels were very low.. HCG was 51. M/c before 8weeks. Everybody different with HCG levels..

I am counting down to my big 40 first.. 4 days to go.. Than will count down to OTD.. 

Love to you all.. Kukixx


----------



## scarletbuster

Gutted!!! Went in for bloods this morning and had to phone at 4pm today for results. I phoned. No results have been returned from the lab for anyone! argh!!!! I now have to wait until tomorrow. Yet another night of restless sleep  xxx


----------



## Li-Li

Haven't visited the site for a while... so here I am in my 2 week wait, gaining comfort and support from you all
Countdown to 16th June... fingers and toes crossed for everyone


----------



## Macgyver

Scarletbuster - Good luck for tomorrow can't wait to hear some fantastic news          

Luv Mac & the Jellybeans x.x.x


----------



## Panda

Li-Li - same test day as me.  One week to go...    

Kuki - welcome and only 3 days to go... 4 0   

Hayleylou - I had 10,000 so it should be out of my system by now.  Not that makes any difference cos I'm not intending on testing, yet  

AFM - emotional day yesterday.  Had to go to 8 different pharmacies to try and get the antibiotics prescribed to me as no one had the correct dosage.  Ended up calling my cons on her mobile fighting back the tears cos I couldn't find it.  She said it was okay to take the 500mg dosage but just to cut it down to 3 times a day.  Then got home and we were watching House season 5, the one where Cutler kills himself and Meatloaf plays a patient (sorry if you've not seen it), my God I      cried the house down, real wracking sobs.  DH was killing himself laughing by the end of it because I was practically hysterical.  Then I ended up hysterical laughing with him, you know the laughing where you're crying at the same time.  Man I'm going   

Symptoms-wise: the usual mahoosive, sore veiny (.)(.), my stomach is fine in the morning but by the end of the day it is really bloated, DH couldn't believe how bloated last night and we thought I might be getting OHSS as it was painful, but it goes down overnight, bit of an upset tum (cyclogest), period pains and lower back ache yesterday, that's about it.

Good luck to those testing today       and     to the rest of you who are counting down the days, hours, minutes, seconds...


----------



## kittykins

Morning everyone - wishing anyone testing today the very best of luck        

Anyone not due to test today         

Beanie - how you doing hun - had a bit of spotting on Monday 4dp iui - not sure if that is good or not      

Love to everyone and GOOD LUCK x x x


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning ladies,

Still positive and relaxed.. but still very early days for me..

Panda, poor you... I know the laughing.. I have been there a few times. Just bloody hormons.. Hanging in there.. All the signs are good.. 

Kittykins, abit spotting is good.. I am hoping to get one very very soon. time is running out for me..

Scarletbuster, wishing you the great BFP...

Hope you all have a lovely day.. My plan is just chilling front of tv and on net..

Love. Kukixx


----------



## Macgyver

Good luck for everyone Testing today


----------



## helen6887

Well Ladies,
Sadly it's all over for me. Did the OTD today and not surprisingly it's a      . I knew it was a long shot when we undertook this treatment; if perhaps I was younger and hadn't been trying to conceive without success for so many years or I'd managed to have a child in the past, there might have been some hope, but it was never to be. Time to cry and lick my wounds now and slowly learn to accept that I will never be a mother. It's the end of a lifetime dream, but we cant always have everything we wish for, can we.

I want to sat thanks to all the ladies on this website, its been a life-saver. Just knowing there are other women out there who know how I feel is a great help. I wish you all the best in your future endeavours to become mums, or add to your brood if your already lucky to have children.  
I'll be leaving this thread, but hopefully when I'm stronger I'll consider joining the 'moving on thread for women who have accepted that they will never have children. Thank God such a thread exists. Lots of hugs for you all.

Helen xxx


----------



## scarletbuster

Hi ladies, thought I should let you know. I EVENTUALLY got my blood results today and I got a   Im now absolutely terrified as to what the future will hold    Who knows I want to say good luck to all those waiting to test, congratulations to all those   's, I pray we all get the happy ending we deserve, to those with   's, I am truly sorry. Please don't give up hope. To those who have decided its the end of the line I think you are a very strong person to make that decison and you should be very proud of yourself. It certainly takes guts. I wish you all the best! Hugs to everyone xxx


----------



## Panda

Helen -       Sorry hon, take some time out, lick your wounds, pamper yourself.  You never know, you may feel ready to try again soon.  Each time I get a BFN, I say never again, and then I think, what they hell, its gotta work some time, and get right back in that saddle.

Scarletbuster - yay!!!  Congratulations.  That's my fear, getting pregnant will be the easy part, the next 9 months will be the hard part!


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Sending big hugs to those who got bfn's, be kind to youself's ladies, you are all so brave    

Congratulation's to those who got bfp's am so excited for you   

Kittykins - a bit of spotting is good hunni, really hope you get good news at the weekend...

Sending everyone positive vibes        

Afm - really losing hope that its worked, getting odd twinges now like period cramps now, but nothing else at the moment, just want to know now so i can move on....really hoping       i'm wrong


----------



## 41 and left it too late?

Beanie_1, don't give up yet  . I have had a few cramps on and off and yesterday was a rotten day but today I feel more positive. We can make it through til Sunday   


Well done to all the BFP'ers and   to the BFN'ers. I felt proper sad reading some of the posts on here today, don't be too hard on yourselves. Love Cheeky68 x


----------



## therulerette15

Cheeky, it also makes me sad reading some of these posts and i've been extra emotional over the last few days as it is.  Helen, my heart goes out to you.  I hope you come through this with a more positive outlook and as I always think to myself . . . you never know what the future holds!!

I got to my lowest last night.  Very teary and down.  Went to bed alone as my husband sometimes finds it hard to sleep.  I just lay there thinking about all the things rattling around in my brain and went back downstairs with tears streaming down my face.  Stayed up with DH for a bit until I felt calm enough to go back and try to sleep but the thoughts just came right back.  When DH came to bed we had a little cuddle then I felt better and managed to drift off.

Feeling a bit more positive this morning though . . . i'm assuming the swings must be due to my hormones at the moment.

Now, tell me if i'm just crazy or imagining it or whether it's wishful thinking, but does anyone else every get the sense that they can feel where their little bean is and just have a feeling that it's in there and making itself comfy??

Kate x


----------



## Alii

Hi!

My test date for IVF is 22 June.  I'd love to be added - thanks!

Alii


----------



## Heluerto

My test date for Clomid is 14th June


----------



## hornauth

hi...i'd like to join you ladies if you don't mind...on 4th donor ivf cycle and driving myself nuts...test date 18th june....        xx


----------



## Loll

Sezy... bloody hell chick looking really good for you i am so pleased for you hun.  i am fine thanks but have my moments and seem to go up and down with my emotions   

Went for my follow up yesterday and doc thinks we should try again, he said he was impressed with the way i had responded to the treatment and up't our chance from 5-10% to 15-20%    but DH say's he cound't go through with the heartache of another BFN and said if it was gauranteed to work he would more than happily spend all our savings and more but just wont take the risk of the heartbreak a BFN would bring    i do understand where he is coming from but feel i would certainly risk another go as am left feeling empty and want even more to give my DH a child of his own and see the pride and joy in his eyes. However life goes on and we need to buy a house and really need our money for the deposit etc. wish it was'nt so expensive and or we already had a home big enough for us. On a positive note as i have said before we could just end up with a BFP naturally so fingers crossed

To all BFN's   
and all BFP's   

Good luck to all ttc


----------



## Kuki2010

Hornauth, good luck...My one is 19th.. Will do a home test on 18th I hope we get lucky this time..  How are you feeling? When did you have your transfer?
Kukixx


----------



## kittykins

Beanie 1 thanx for the comment of spotting - unfortunately I dont get to test for another week or so - 21st June but I will know well before then - probably by this time next week as I will know if PMDD is back and so will my DH.  PMDD sucks.  I have been singing to the radio whilst driving and letting other drivers in which is not known to me due to PMDD this far ahead of AF. 

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow - my love and hopes is sent to each and everyone of you. x x x


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl

Good Luck to everyone testing tomorrow      and    to all those that need it x


----------



## LillyBee

Am going through roller coaster hell at the moment. Tuesday i was sure it was game over, I had the exact same achey feeling that I get in my cervix area teh day I get AF so all day I kept going to the loo and checking and nothing there - plus BBT dropped that morning and I used a pee stick and tested negative. Waited for Dh to come home and told him AF was coming and that it hadnt worked. All wednesday night kept waiting for AF and no show!!!. Still aching on wedneday and still no show and temp went back up agaon!!!. AChing stopped this morning and temp still up so sont know what happeneing. Have said nothing to DH and he just assumes AF is here. I cant bear to give him hope to then say actually it didnt work. AF not due til Saturdayas usual cycle 28 days which is friday (gulp). Cant bear to buy another test so just going to leave things now - will wait and see if AF hasnt reared her ugly head by monday then I will do the test.. 

Will keep you all posted and fingers.toes all crossed - more fairy dust for everyone testing...


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning ladies,

Feeling still okay.. Not top of the world but just getting on..
I did not have any implantation bleeding so not sure if it worked or not.. It is a worry but hoping it had a little bleeding but just did not come out that's all.. Trying to be positive.. 
My embies are 9 days old today.. Hope they are snuggled in nicely.. 
I refuse to test early this time.. I just can not handle negative early.. 
Roll on 19th.. Yuck.. Hate it..

Hope we get great BFPs this morning.. 

Wishing you all a very lucky day...

Love. Kukixx


----------



## hayleylou

Hi after being v. naughty and doing HPT 5 days early ! my BFP was confirmed yesterday (10 days past 2x5 day blasts (1xIVF+1XICSI) transferred). My HCG was 914.30!!! which seems extremely high!? (and progesterone 592.10). 

Sending loads of positive vibes for all of you still to test and big hugs (no there will be no suitable words) for those of you whose dream did not come true this time!

Oh and Kuki - I wouldn't worry about not seeing any 'implantation' bleeding - I have not any at all and got my bfp - stay positive! Hx


----------



## hornauth

hey.....congrats to any bfp's and    bfn's.....xx

i feel ok....monday night i had bad cramps (although i'm now not sure if i dreamt it) but cramping so early (transfer was saturday 2dt - 1x2 cell and 1x4 cell) wouldn't be anything would it?    then for a couple of days i had a constant pain which felt like ovary area?  now today nothing really...maybe the odd twinge but nothing much...boobs sore but they've been sore since booster injection.  i'm trying to stay positive but it's so hard to imagine getting that bfp when we've had so many failed attempts....2ww really drives me nuts!  

hope you're all ok
take care 
deb x


----------



## therulerette15

Hey Hornauth

I have started with a bit of pain today too but i'm testing on Monday thank goodness!!  I know what you by it driving you nuts.

My pain is like heart burn but slightly lower down in my ribs.  I'm probably just reading too much into it but worrying all the same.

Good luck with your wait

Kate x


----------



## Panda

*Hayleylou -    *Congratulations!!!! Yep, that is quite high, you know what that means....

*Kuki* - I never had any implantation bleeding on my first BFP and I've still not had any, am currently 5dp5dt. Try not to worry about it.

*Lilybee *-  when is your OTD? Its not over yet. 

*Beanie* - twinges/AF pains aren't a bad thing, lots of women have them and go on to get a BFP. I know how hard it is, and I am a classic example, but we really shouldn't read into symptoms too much. If we were TTC naturally, we probably wouldn't have a clue and would carry on as normal. I say all this and now I am going to move onto talking about my symptoms  ....

*AFM - *still extremely bloated, to the point where nothing fits (yes its that bad). It goes down overnight but not much but expands again during the day and is blooming uncomfortable by the evening. I don't think its OHSS but will go to my clinic Saturday morning to get it checked if its not go  t better. I know that cyclogest makes you bloat, but I've not suffered it this much on my last two TX. The first TX was a different matter altogether! My (.)(.) are still enormous, veiny and nips are still very sore. Also had a bit of an upset tum today. That could all mean stuff, it could all mean nothing! 6 days and counting     

Good luck to those testing today x


----------



## Sezy

Hey *Loll* - thanks hon! I want to give you a big  - I totally understand where you are coming from: although I've been lucky enough to get my treatment onthe NHS, this cycle was the last one (we get 3 before 40 with our PCT) and my thoughts had been drifting towards the cost of it all if this one didn't work out; its frightening! Although, at Bart's, they are non-profit-making, so even ICSI is only about £4,500 (ONLY!!!! hahahahahaha!). I think my DH would be the same as yours. I guess there comes a point in all this where you have to draw the line - and only the individual knows where that line is. Its so hard. As much as your heart yearns for this, you also need to live life too....I've had all these thoughts through this cycle 

I'm sorry, but there is so much going on here that its impossible to do personals! But......

Cramping in 2ww = NORMAL
No Cramping in 2ww = NORMAL
Sore Boobs = Normal
No sore boobs = Normal
Spotting = normal
No spotting = Normal

What I'm trying to say to all of you who are worried about symptoms or lack of them - its all normal! If you're on progesterone suppositories, these can cause sore boobs, cramping and spotting. So whatever you are feeling or not feeling, don't read anything into it!!

Big hugs to all of the BFN's  hangin there, and don't give up!

COngrats to the BFP's 

Although I tested 5 days early and got a BFP, today is my official test day and so I can now officially announce that tested today and I have a BFP! Scan day is 24th June, so hoping all is well this time round 

Good luck to all of you who are waiting to test!

Sezy
xxxxx


----------



## loubes

Well its OTD and its a    despite brown spotting for past 4 days.  Scan on 24th June roll on the next 2ww.

Congratulations to all the other BFP's and big       to those with BFN.  Lots of        to those still waiting

Lou x x


----------



## Panda

Loubes - congratulations - you so deserve this xxx


----------



## loubes

Thanks Panda, I am        so hard for you that this is your time x


----------



## [Katie]

Hi Ladies.

Can I join? A little late as my OTD is Monday June 16th, DH's birthday.

Loubes - Many congratultions on your BFP. When I read your profile my heart tugged. We are both Mummies to triplet angels. I am so happy that this tx has worked for you. I hope you have a healthy and happy pregnancy. x

Panda - All the very best for your test day.    

Congratulations to all those with a BFP. I have been reading back on this thread with a big grin when I have read the good results. And a massive    to those with a BFN. Hoping you can find the strength to try again for your dream.       to all those still waiing to test.

AFM, just had a strange experience. Warning TMI coming! Just been for a 'number 2' which I hate doing on the 2ww and quite a bit of the crinone came out with what looked like a blood vessel and some brown discharge. Hoping and praying this is the remnants of the embryo having implanted in the last few days. I signed on today feeling quite down about it but by the time I had searched such discharge I am feeling calmer. This site is such support.

Love and luck to all.
Katie xxx


----------



## Panda

*[Katie]* - welcome  I'm not testing till next Weds 16th June, so still a way for me to go yet!

Has anyone else lost their appetite? I am only eating because I know its time to eat, I'm just not hungry - which is very unusual for me!!


----------



## loubes

Thank you Katie, I am       for you that the 16th brings good news.  I feel that it being DH's birthday is a good thing.  I'm very sorry for your sad loss also, it was such an awful thing to go through and it pains me to think that others do as well.  You just wouldn't wish it upon your worst enemy.  I believe our triplet angels will be looking out for us    x x x


----------



## loubes

Hey Panda, I went through a really hungary stage to a complete loss of appetite.  It all sounds good to me x


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Hi Guys, 


can I join you my ec was on the 7th June and my et was today the 10th June. I have had an ED from Kiev. My last 3 ivf cycles failed i was told ed was my be hope - so here i am.


Kerrie xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Ay ladies, 

So many BFPs how wonderful it is to hear it all. Real medicine to my soul...

Thank you for your support. I am trying not to think about it but so difficult.. My mind just goes and wonders if/ if /if.. 

Love to you all.. 

Kukixxx


----------



## Loll

Sezy just want to send you an official CONGRATULATIONS chick. Please keep me informed if its one or two and be it a girl or boy or both hehe

Big congrats to all other BFP's its great to see so many


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning ladies,

I have a question. How do you sleep at nites.. I try to lay down on my back at all times but it is very difficult to sleep like that.. I turned on my face last nite and slept a bit like that now I am feeling so guilty..

With my DD I always slept on my back but last 3 treatments I have been able to do that.. I just can not sleep like that.. 

Wishing us all a very lucky day..

Lots of love. Kukixx


----------



## Macgyver

Loubes -   Congratulations sweetie, I am so please for you.  Look after yourself and your beans and I wish you a fantastic & healthy pregnancy.  


Luv Mac & the Jellybeansx.x.x


----------



## hopesol

Hi,
I'm new here.  My OTD is 14 June.  I've done 2IUIs, 3 fresh IVF and now in 2WW with FET number 4.  Right now, I'm having a calm moment, (I haven't had many of them recently), cramps have gone, no symptoms at all now, trying to ignore all symptoms and lack of symptoms and going slightly mental!  This has been one of my longest 2wws.  Still have to get through the weekend.............


----------



## Kuki2010

Hopesol,
Tell me about it.. But  you are nearly there.. 4 more days and that's it.. 
When do you plan to test? I hope to hang on till next friday but might test before that.. I really want to but I should not.. I only have on real cheap test at home.. Will try to hold on till 18th.. Yuck..
Wishing you lots of luck..
Kukixx


----------



## Macgyver

Welcome Hopesol, Hang in there, sending you bedding in vibes and loads of                    

Luv Mac x.x


----------



## therulerette15

Hi Hopesol, i'm testing on Monday too.  So nervous I don't know what to do with myself.  When you're at work the weekend seems to fly by but I have a feeling this one will drag on forever.

Lots of luck to you

Kate x


----------



## [Katie]

Hopesol and Kate - I'm testing Monday too. Sending you both lots of           . I've got a party to go to tomorrow afternoon. It's a party to celebrate the birth of a baby within the local group of friends I have made through FF. Don't think that's going to help take my mind off testing!

Kerrie - Hope your ED works the magic for you this time.    

Kuki - If only there was a fast forward button!! Hang in there.    

Loubes -    

Sezy - Congratulations.


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl

Just a quick post to send a big   to us all to get us through the weekend.  Looks like there will be a flurry of   s on here soon x


----------



## therulerette15

Lets hope so Royals  . . . I will be  for us all x


----------



## hopesol

Hi everyone, thanks for the replies and the good vibes - I need them!

Kuki - I test on Monday.  On previous cycles I've been an HPT addict but they send me on such a downer that I'm trying to hold off this time.
Kate - good luck for Monday.  I know what you mean, normally I can't wait for the weekend to arrive but right now I'm finding it easier to cope at work.  AT least my mind is occupied, not sure what going to do this weekend.
Katie - good luck for you too, will keep my fingers crossed for all of us.  Don't envy you your party.  I've just found out another friend is pregnant with twins and finding that hard enough to deal with.

Let's hope Monday will be a   day for all of us.

XX


----------



## Kuki2010

Same here Hopesol. Can not face early BFNs.. It absolutely destroys me.. We all feeling same really. At least you have only 3 more sleeps to go.. 

Count down to my BIG 40 2 more sleeps.. 
Count down to OTD 8 sleeps to go..

Hoping to see lots of BFPs on monday..

Love to you all.
Kukixx


----------



## [Katie]

Does anyone know why moderator Frankie B is editing some of our posts? I'm not saying anything I shouldn't.


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Hi girls, 

I forgot to say my otd is 22/6/10. 

So how is everyone this eve?

Congratulations to all those with bfp today and   to those with bfn.  

Kerrie xx


----------



## Frankie B

[Katie] said:


> Does anyone know why moderator Frankie B is editing some of our posts? I'm not saying anything I shouldn't.


Not editing hun, just marking them with a tick at the top, it's so skybreeze and I can keep up with all the posts and know which ones are checked, just for skybreeze and I, so please ignore, if there was ever a problem with a post we would pm you to let you know.


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Sending massive hug's to those with BFN, please be kind to yourself's     

Congratulations to those with BFP so happy and excited for you     

Afm - have tested BFN 3 days in row so am thinking its over for me    , have decided not to test again and just going to wait for AF to show her face..Not sure what happens now as this was last go for IUI..seeing consultant thursday to see if we can do anything else...Thank you for your support ladies wishing you all the best in your journey's


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Thanks Kate, good luck to you too, sending u loads of baby dust!! 

Beanie1, think positive honey, tests can change, you do not have af, so there is still hope! Sending you lots of positive vibes!! 

Xxxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning ladies,
I hope you all are coping with the wait.. 
7 more sleeps to my OTD.. dragging......
Going to be real difficult next week.. Monday onwards. Got to not test till friday.. Will I be able to not to do it.. I bet I won't.. 
I have lots of weird pains and cramps etc.. I hope they are good pains..
Let this be please let this be.. 
Wishing you all a wonderful weekend..
Love kukixx


----------



## Li-Li

Panda - will be thinking of you next week... still got my fingers and toes crossed.

Worst day yesterday: wrong dosage of drugs ordered by pharmacist, then told couldn't get right dosage... argh!?!?  So darling sis-in-law took control, think took pity on me and my mini emotional breakdown.  Collecting prescription today, from different pharmacy (turns out name of product slightly changed, why first & second & third pharmacies I rang couldn't have told me that and completely averted the stress I do not know!)

Anyway teary moment over, woke this morning feeling positive and bright.

Hugs to everyone


----------



## hopesol

Beanie_1 - I only ever had 1 bfp - my first IVF, but it tested negative on HPT, so don't give up hope -  I've decided they just don't work!  It's the only way I can convince myself not to use them anymore.  

Lu-li - glad you feeling more positive today.  All the meds make me incredibly emotional and loopy.  This time I'm doing a natural FET and while I've really noticed the difference being  mainly drug free, at least twice every day something silly can have me in tears.

Monday testers - only 2 more sleeps now    I hope you all have some good plans for this weekend to keep you entertained.  I think we're about to go to IKEA, never my favourite place on a Saturday but should keep us busy.  

Have a good weekend. XXX



XXX


----------



## flumple

Hi Ladies, 

Just to let you know there are alot of pupo ladies and Monday testers on May/June cycle buddies. Sorry I've been quiet on here, but its all been happening over there! Even my DH has got involved. 
My OTD is also Monday, but may test on Sunday. 

   Big hugs to the BFN's 
        to all the OTD ladies over the next few days
 to all the BFP's so far
Hope that more of us will be joining you soon. 
Love flumple X


----------



## George250

Hello ladies!!!  Well here I am back again in the 2WW.  I only had my ET yesterday so I still have 13 days until my OTD 25 Jun.  I have made a promise to myself that this time I will NOT do a HPT so I may be calling on you guys to keep me on the straight an narrow. 

Luck forward to chatting to you all.

Congrats to all of the BFP and big   to the BFN   .

Can you please add me to the list I had FET yesterday and OTD is 25 Jun.

George XX


----------



## Beanie3

Thank you ladies but AF arrived today


----------



## therulerette15

Oh Beanie, I'm so sorry to hear that.  I feel for you x


----------



## cleozulu

Hi people

I wrote a blog on my journey through my fertility treatment to help others in the same boat

feel free to take a look, maybe it will help you on your own paths

http://fertilitydiary-cleozulu.blogspot.com/

Good luck to everyone

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

/links


----------



## Panda

Beanie -       Sorry honey.

Its very quiet on here at the moment, where is everyone?

Good luck to those testing today


----------



## Macgyver

Panda - All having a lay in I guess, How are you?.Not long now till OTD, I bet you are so excited.


Beanie - So so sorry sweetie,     


Luv Mac x.x.x


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning ladies,

I am writing you as a 40 year old lady today.. Feels good..









I have entered my new great age with 55000 people in Besiktas Stadium. Singing and screaming about Equality and Revalution!!!
(Long story;It is a group from uny times. It was their 25th year)
Was wonderful!!! Felt so right and content.. And I only had water and cherry juice..









6th day on my 12 Day waiting..Half way through. Feeling positive.. I was thinking last nite about them.. It was their first concert.

Today I am chilling at home.. Mum is cooking my favorite food and we will have a little party with neighbours at the garden later.

Before any kind of party I need to have my afternoon nap first. Went to bed at 2 am.. Feeling a bit tired..

I talk to you all later. Have a lovely sunday.

Love kukixx


----------



## Macgyver

Kuki -   on being the big 40 


      


Also sending you loads of sticky vibes &     


Luv Mac x.x.x


----------



## LillyBee

Hi Ladies,
well still on that roller coaster. Am now on CD30!!  IUI was done on CD14 and AF has not yet reared her ugly head. the pains have gone and boobs are sore and feeling bigger! - I have no tests left as I stupidly did them early as thought I was having my period last tuesday!! and have no car ttomorrow and we live 20 miles from a shop (that NZ for you), DH going to get one tomorrow after work and bring it home so I can do test.. it looks hopeful as longest cycle I have ever had was 29 days but you just enevr know. Ill be gutted if its a NEGATIVE as temp still high and all signs are there - just hope its not some horrid trick that AF is playing on me..
WIll kee you posted...           this would be the best 40th birthday pressi ever.


Dont think ill sleep tonight!


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Hi kuki, happy birthday!!!

Beanie, sorry about your bfn  

Lillybee, all sounds very positive for you! How exciting!! Good luck for tomorrow!! Sending u lots of fairy dust!!  I'll blow you some bubbles!! 

Well I am 5 days post ec and 3 days et. I have had no symptoms apart from sore (.)(.) and slight cramping. But this could be the drugs. I still have ages to go and this wait is driving me nuts already! 

How is everyone else doing? 

Kerrie x


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl

Happy Birthday Kuki   

Also, so sorry to Beanie.

My OTD is tomorrow but I too started bleeding yesterday, and full AF arrived soon afterwards.  Did a test this morning and it's a   for us too.  Will test as planned tomorrow and although I pray the result will be different, am being realistic too.

I hope you all get the result that you deserve x


----------



## hopesol

Happy Birthday Kuki – enjoy being in your 40s – it’s lots of fun. Sounds like you had a lovely birthday.

Beanie – so sorry.  Make sure you treat yourself to something nice over the next few days.  Various handbags and pairs of shoes in my house are linked back to bfns.

Kerrie – time seems to slow down doesn’t it?

1 more day of 2ww for me.  Am trying to remain zen – whatever has happened has already happened – most of the time I’m failing pathetically.

Lots of     to everyone XX


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Tjroyalsgirl, sooooo sorry about your bfn too, lots of sad news here today  let's hope there is a HUGE flutter of bfp now! 

Oooh one more day for you hopesol, sending you lots of fairy dust!! Are you feeling confident? U just doing a home pt? I'll blow u some bubbles. 

Kerrie
Xxxxx


----------



## Panda

TJ -     I'm sorry.  Take care of yourself xx

Kuki - A very Happy Birthday to you!  Enjoy your day.

Kerrie - yep, the 2WW is the longest 2 weeks in the World!  Funny how 2 weeks fly when you are abroad on holiday enjoying yourself huh!   

Hopesol - good luck for tomorrow.  You are very strong not to have tested yet!


----------



## flumple

To Beanie and TJRoyalsGirl really sorry to hear about your BFNs. 

Almost certainly a BFN for me too. OTD not until tomorrow but been having usual AF symptoms since Friday so couldn't wait any longer to test. Did two tests early this morning and both negative. Will test again tomorrow as still hope that the result might change.

Very mixed emotions at present as my sister is as I write in the process of giving birth in Australia after many years of unsuccessful IVF treatment. She finally fell pregnant with a donor embryo and the baby will be her little miracle. We are absolutely delighted for her.

Thank you to everyone for their support. We have both found FF really helpful. Will post again tomorrow and keep checking in to see how everyone is doing. Best of luck to everyone else who is testing soon. 

Love Flumple. XXX


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Fumble, test results can change over night. Do not loose hope. Thinking of you. 

Xxxxxx


----------



## [Katie]

Hi Ladies.

I have tested a day early, 15ptd, and it's a   . It's a digital one saying 1-2 weeks so I'm still paranoid it won't continue, especially with AF like cramps. Been here before but still feel elated. It's hard to believe it's real even when you get a positive HPT. Got to test again in a few days before I can ring Bourn and book a scan.   

Flumple -   so sorry. What a bittersweet time, but so thrilled to hear your sister has her dream at last. x

Hopesol -      Really hoping you get a BFP tomorrow. x

Kuki -    Happy 40th. Have a great day. x

TJ Royals Girl -   so sorry. x

Beanie -   so sorry. x

LillyBee -    Good luck for tomorrow, signs are looking good. I would have made DH do a round trip just for the HPT! x

Kerrie -    that your 2ww goes well and you can keep sane. x

 to all who need it and a huge   to all those that need one x

Love Katie xxx


----------



## loubes

Katie i'm so so so pleased for you many congratulations i really believe our angels have been looking out for us.  Enjoy the feeling, it still hasn't really sunk in for me yet x x


----------



## M2M

Hi everyone, could you add me to the list please?

I've had DIVF and my OTD is 25th June.


----------



## loubes

M2M - how are you today  Your lovely little blasto should be making itself well at home now.  Can I ask are you the blonde or the brunette??  No reason for me asking apart from me just being nosey   

Lou x x


----------



## impatientlady

Hi, I'm new to this forum.  I had a frozen embrio transfer on 2nd of June.  Two healthy three day embrios were transfered.  My test date is Friday 18th June but today, eleven days on, I couldn't help but do a test as soon as I woke up.  It was negative.  So I'm feeling pretty negative.


----------



## therulerette15

Hi Everyone

Really don't know what to do with myself today.  OTD is tomorrow at 11.30 at the clinic and I am nervous, scared, excited, anxious and trying to be positive all at the same time.

So sorry for the recent BFN's and good luck to all the testers tomorrow.  I have told my DH not to let me give in today and to keep all tests out of the house.

Kate x


----------



## hornauth

hi....

happy 40th! kuki...have a great day...xx

congrats to any bfp's and   to bfn's....sorry for lack of personals i'm so behind...  

afm - having a down day....lots of tears.....just want friday to be here to know 1 way or the other...trying to stay positive but it's hard when we've had so many unsuccessful attempts....dunno if i can do this again...

take care
deb x


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi ladies,

Thank you very much for you wishes and kind words..

Please please stay positive till OTD.. And hpt can say negative and blood test shows positive. It happened to me once.. So try to stay positive I know it is very diffiicult..

Early testing destroyed me last time.. So not doing that again.. Don't need so much more stress than I am under.. Try to wait till blood test.. 

Love and lots of luck to who are testing tomorrow..

Kukixx


----------



## tulip123

Hi everyone..

My        to all BFN

Well done BFPs

My OTD is on 15th , but today I got very impatient and did a HPT this am- - a very very very faint shadow..was very worried and checked again this evening -- same again.

has anyone experienced like this and later got BFP?? I am       to c BFP on 15th

dont know       

xxx


----------



## Masue

Hi impatientlady,

Your post made me smile as I am also new to this thread, had a frozen transfer on the 2nd june of two healthy 3 day embies. Test date is also the 18th and I also cracked this morning and got a BFN and am now feeling low!

On the positive side reading the info on this site and FAQ and found the following info...

_Testing_​_Do I need a blood test or can I use a HPT?
The BETA hcg blood tests are qualitative which means they check the actual level of hcg in the blood.

An HPT detects to see if there's a certain amount of hcg in the urine...many will only show +ve if there's a level of around 25 miu or more, although some may detect as low as 10 miu, it depends on the actual hpt. However, even tests that say you can use early as they're more sensitive are only about 65-69% accurate when used early.

With a blood test checking the level of hcg hormone in the blood they will be able to detect much earlier as they will obviously show the actual amount eg whether its only 1 miu or 301 miu etc etc so are obviously way more sensitive than a peestick !!

The hcg hormone is released from the embryo once its implanted...so it would depend on whether early or late implantation (which happens around 5-12dpo in natural conception...with assisted such as ivf then you need to take into account how old embie was when put back). So if early implantation then some women may get +ve result on HPT early but if late implantation then may not show until at least 14 days after transfer (or ovulation if natural conception)...but with hcg blood test then would be able to detect the level of hormone even a day or so after implantation.

When should I test?
Most clinics advise to test around 14 days after ET although they do tend to vary. If you have had blastocysts transferred you will probably be asked to test after approx 10 days as the embryo is older when it is transferred.

How long before HCG is out of my system?
The HCG injection can stay in your body for approx 10-14 days but obviously we all eliminate the drugs from our systems at different rates. As a very basic approximation, 1000iu of pregnyl eliminated from body per day so gives you a rough idea.

Can I test early?
It doesn't matter that the hcg injection may have left your body...its whether theres enough hcg released from the implanted embryo for the HPT to detect. Implantation happens around 5-12 dpo and only once its complete will the hcg hormone be released. If you have late implantation then it may not show up on an HPT. The reason clinics give you testing dates is because you're far more likely to get an accurate result then. The possiblity of a false result may cause added stress at an already anxious time but it is ultimately up to personal choice._

On this basis I am still keeping positive and determined to hold out for Friday ... At which point fingers crossed that we both get our BFP's. Remember that you only fail when you stop trying - keep strong

Masue


----------



## hopesol

Hello ladies, 

So sorry to all of you with BFNs - it sucks big time.  Spoil yourselves rotten.   

Kerrie_1975 – am feeling anything but confident.  Have had so many bfns I find it hard to imagine anything but.  Sometimes I wonder how I keep doing this, somewhere I have this very deep reserve of hope, or I had, it’s running pretty low.  I’m just trying to keep myself as mentally occupied as possible and not think about it (almost impossible).  No HPT, blood test at 9 tomorrow, then they’ll call with result later on, could be anytime between about 11 and 2.30.  That was the worst bit last time, waiting for the call.

Katie – congratulations!  You must be over the moon.

Therulerette15 – Good luck for tomorrow.  Am with you on HPTs.  Have done them, always at lowest moments, and they make you feel even lower.  I’ve gone from being HPT junkie to HPT anonymous.  If it’s BFN, you get the low of the HPT and still have to wait for testing date to get the same news confirmed.  My house has become an HPT free zone, with a lot of help from DH.  

Tulip 123 – my first IVF was BFP but tested negative on HPT.

Good luck to everyone


----------



## therulerette15

Ok, 15 and a half hours to go and i'm finding it hard to concentrate on anything else.  I might go for a warm bath soon and have an early night with my book.  Hopefully I can sleep most of the hours away.

Good luck to everyone else testing tomorrow.  I am keeping everything crossed for all of us

Baby dust to you all   

Kate x


----------



## impatientlady

Hi Masue, Thanks for those comforting words.  I've felt so low this morning and I suppose there is still a chance.  Fingers crossed.  I have no symptoms though.


----------



## hopesol

Anyone else going mental?  Have done my blood test, have baked a cake, now I'm making quiche and it's still only 10.30.  And I know they probably won't call for another 4 hours...


----------



## therulerette15

Hang in there hopesol.  I'm leaving for the clinic in less than half an hour and I don't know what to do with myself.

We go on about how frustrating the 2ww is but I think this is the worst part!!

Good luck, I hope you get the result you want

Kate xx


----------



## Loll

Good luck to all awaiting results x x


----------



## M2M

*loubes* - I'm going  already and I'm the blonde one in the pic.  
Good luck to those of you testing today.    I'm thinking of you all and slightly freaked out that I'll be in your position next week! I don't envy you... not sure I'll even be able to do that test! 

I'm only 2dp5dt and already going crazy.  My blast is only 7 days old today and somehow I've convinced myself that I should "feel" pregnant if I'm going to get that  and I don't necessarily mean physically yet, but emotionally/mentally, like I should just have an instinct, a sixth sense... and I don't. I know that may sound  but I keep getting myself worked up about not feeling anything.

When did you ladies with a  actually start to notice anything different? Or have you not yet? Is it normal to feel no different?


----------



## Panda

*M2M - *I told you the 2WW drives you insane!!   You are perfectly normal to be feeling nothing at all. Most who get a BFP don't get any symptoms until they are around 6 weeks mentally or physically. Implantation could be any time in the next day or so, you'll probably have no idea, although some women do get implantation bleed (I never did). Are you back at work? I find this is the best way to take your mind off things (a little).

Try to relax and enjoy the feeling of being PUPO. Easier said than done, I know 

Good luck for those of you testing today.      

My bloatedness and stinky air biscuits are back with a vengeance!! Roll on Wednesday...


----------



## oxford5557

loll would you consider egg donation ?your chances are much better.
Salli x


----------



## hopesol

Another BFN   

What to do now?


----------



## Panda

*Hopesol -    *Have your clinic given any indication as to why? What to do now: cry lots, take some time out, maybe have a holiday and when you feel ready ask lots of questions to your clinic and investigate other treatments/immunology testing. I'm sorry. Life is so sh!tty


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Oh Hopesol, thats sooo sad, feel like crying myself for you!  We all know how you are feeling right now, give your self plenty of time to cry, one day it will happen. 

I am going insane!! this 2ww is really getting to me my otd is not until the 22nd!  feel so bloated and fuzzy today, with cramps - god i hope it is not my AF coming!  

Kerrie x


----------



## tulip123

Hi Hopsole,

     

I am really sorry for that..    

I am still getting very faint diffuse  line on the HPT..after 5 min and its gets darker after few hours. dont know what to interpret this as...

I will repeat it tomorrow morning and ring the clinic to check what to do next.        

 

xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hopesol, I am so sorry.. BFN is not easy.. You have to ask and research to find out what's going wrong and make a plan accourdingly.. unfortunately there is so much unknow still with all these treatments..

Kerrie, it is not easy.. I only have 5 sleeps to go.. And so tempted to test but will hold on till friday.. Blood test is on sat morning.. I am trying to keep busy.. But not easy..

Tulip, you are pregnant.. Lets hope it is nice and healthy one..When will you do the blood test?

Wishing you all lots of luck..

Kukixx


----------



## ANGELA29A

hi please add me..icsi, et wednesday11th june testing 25th june, going out of my mind, and got very itchy dkin at the mo, that is driving me mad!!!1


----------



## tulip123

Hi Kuki2010,

Thanks... I am feeling sooo.. better with those words.

I will ring them tomorrow and I am assuming they will give me a date for the blood test.

good luck to you too.

xxx


----------



## Loll

oxford- Thanks for asking but no we would't do ED. I have got children from past relationship and my hubby as said no way to that. Not that we think anything wrong about it it's just not for us hun. I recently had my Follow up appointment and doc said he was amased at how well i had responded to the last treatment and that i still have very young eggs that showed no sign of aging and i responded like a 24yr old (i should be so lucky lol) Anyway he would like us to try again and said he wouldnt do anything any diffrent the next time round. However its down to money and sucess rate so we are not going to do it. DH says's " if we was given 100% chance rate then he would hand over all our savings and more but he doesnt want to risk the heartache another BFN would bring and risk spending money we need for a new home on a BFN. He is hurting alot still from the last run and that as more to do with it than the money if truth be told. I on the other hand felt confident after the fup and would try again but DH will not talk about it and is concentrating on finding us a new home. We are going to continue to try naturely for a few more mths so you never know it might happen ( i did get preg back in Feb naturely but ended with a chem preg) i live in hope.


----------



## therulerette15

Hi All

Hopesol . . I am sooo sorry to hear that.  I agree with Panda, you should definately take some time, possibly on holiday somewhere so you and your partner can decide what happens now and how you would like to proceed.  My heart goes out to you.

Tulip . . Congratulations, I hope that line gets darker and darker and that the clinic can put your mind at rest.

M2M . . I didn't feel anything really through my 2ww and it does make you crazy with worry.  Try not to concentrate too closely on symptoms and feelings and try to relax throughout your wait.

I just wanted to let you know that I had a test at the clinic and I got my  and am over the moon.

Lots of  for the BFN's and loads of  for those still waiting to test.

Kate x


----------



## cleozulu

Hi ya All


How are you?


Egg collection went very well this morning, I didnt really feel anything and the nurses were totally great AND got 8 eggs     , hubby had better sperm this time also     .


They are phoning me 2moro at 9:30am and the next stage is done on wednesday then I will b PUPO     .


Came home and slept most of the afternoon, just woke up now


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## therulerette15

Well done Cleozulu . . . I hope you get plenty of nicely fertilized embies xx


----------



## cleozulu

Thank you xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

therulerette15, that's wonderful news.. Weldone you.. Congrats.. 
What was the level?
Love. Kukixx


----------



## therulerette15

Hi Kuki

My clinic didn't give me a level, they just said I was pg and booked me in for a scan in 2 weeks time!! I'm just so glad it was BFP . . . just got to keep to safe now xx


----------



## Li-Li

Hopesol & Loll - my heart goes out to you

To all those who got the fantastic news of *BFP*... ConGraTulAtioNs

I'm trying to be patient in the last few days and I'm remaining positive (she say's whilst placing a protective hand on my tummy!)... though have been suffering from mild back ache over the past fews days, I'm trying to refrain from thinking about symptoms or what it may or may not mean (but like most yes I have read the threads).

Oh Wednesday please be here... but foolishly and through my own request have asked not to know the result until Thurs evening! DH & I have Friday booked off work, so either way we have the day to be their for one another (fingers & toes crossed that's it's to celebrate). Oh please, please, please let it be positive this time for all of us in this 2ww x x


----------



## Kuki2010

Therulerette15,
In some sense it is great that they don't give the level out.. There is nothing we can do about it.. You enjoy next two weeks.. 
Love. Kukixx


----------



## oxford5557

God luck Loll 
What about Zita west plus acupuncture!
Sallixx


----------



## Loll

Thanx oxford. What is Zita west ? sorry i dont know that much about stuff still learning. i have thought about acupuncher they a place near me and was going to go in and ask but not sure how it could help.
How are you doing at mo hope your well and starting to bloom x

Just looked up zeta west on the internet. Dont think hubby would go for anything that would cost more money. Diff think  i will go to acupunture clinic and ask in there tho.
Thanks Salii x x


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Evening girls!

How is everyone this eve? 

Tulip you can not get a false positive at this stage congratulations!!  

Cleo - that's a great number! Good luck for Wednesday!  

Kate - wow another bfp!! Yey!!!!    congratulations!! 

Kuki - by the time you read this it will be 4 sleeps unless you log on again this eve.  I have to wait until Tuesday week, I may do a hpt tho on mon before I have my blood test on the Tuesday. 

Angela - welcome to the 2ww madness! 

Oxford - I see u are using donor too - is it your first? How do you find it? I got my donor in Kiev, found it quite scary at first, but find it comp normal now. As far as I am concerned they feel like part of me now as if they always were.  

How you doing panda? 

As for me I am feeling so bloated and hungry all the time, with a slight cramps (please not be af!) 

Kerrie xx


----------



## Loll

Hi kerrie
Hope u dont mind me asking but y keiv? dont even know where it is (sorry) can i also ask how old r u? just wondering y u opted for ED.
Hoping all goes well for u x


----------



## kerryflump

please add me 3rd ivf otd 28th june


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Hi Loll, 

Of course i dont mind Kiev is in the Ukraine, chose there as it is only a three month waiting list where the uk is a year. Plus in the UK the child can hunt the donor down and we did not want that. 

As for age I am only 34, but I am classed as a poor responder to ivf and was told I had a minimal chance of it working. So instead of paying out for loads of ivf with my own, I decided to go for donor. Because as the end of the day once they are inside you, you love them and they feel like your own so I knew it would not bother us. 

How are you doing anyway honey? 

Xxx


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Another kerry!!  welcome. Xxxx


----------



## Loll

Kerry- Am ok hun thanx for asking.
Strange as it was only today me and a fam member was taking about DE and we both agreed its not the egg its the fact its growing inside you that counts. Of cause its yours from the moment it goes inside. I am starting to learn much more thanxs to ff and amased my the stories some women go through.
I wish u loads and loads of luck chick x x
Is treatment abroad cheaper than the uk? its so expencive here and am sure it could be done cheaper than it is


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning ladies,
I have woken up with no discomphort no signs at all. I hope they are still with me.. 
So tempted to test.. But this morning past now.. So need to stay strong tomorrow morning..
Wishing you all lots of luck who are soon will be testing..
Love. Kukixx


----------



## LillyBee

HiLadies,
Well my roller coaster journey has ended with a HIGH and a   . I still cant  quite believe it. I had to wait until DH came home with a test on monday evening, my hands were shaking while I did it.  I count myself very very fortunate and I hope that I can show at least that it does  and can work. good luck to all those testing this week ..
Love
Lilly bee


----------



## Kuki2010

Lilly bee,
Wonderful news.. Weldone you.. Have you done the blood test?
Love. kukixx


----------



## M2M

*LillyBee* - Congratulations on your  ... you must be sooo happy! I am thrilled for you!  
*Kuki* - I'm keeping everything crossed for you. 

*Loll* - So sorry about your BFN.  You must be absolutely gutted. I hope you're able to have another cycle soon, whether abroad or in the UK.

*kerryflump* - Yay, pleased to see you've joined us over here my clinic buddy! 

*Li-Li* - Your OTD will be here before you know it. You've just got to get through these last couple of days now! Sending you loads of  for a positive outcome.
*cleozulu* - That is fab news about your EC - well done! Let us know about fertilisation. 

*Kate* - I'm trying to relax but it's sooo hard isn't it?

*Panda* - Thank you for the advice and reassurance. Yes, I'm back at work (as of yesterday) and had an awful day yesterday, but today I'm feeling a tiny bit better.

Thanks everyone for the words of reassurance re: me not feeling anything. I'm 3dp5dt today and last night I threw up  which is _*very *_unusual for me and gave me and DP a huge shock (it was literally one of those "dash to the toilet" moments), but I don't think it can be anything exciting this early, I think I just didn't particularly want the brazil nuts I'd just eaten.  If I were this time next week I might get excited but I think it's just a weird coincidence.

I'm really trying hard to visualise little Pip (as we've named our blast  ) burrowing in and making himself or herself cosy, but it's soooo hard. I've been doing the Zita West relaxation CD every day but still I find it hard to relax. 10 days until OTD... and they're going to be the longest 10 days of my life!


----------



## [Katie]

LillyBee - Congratulations on your BFP.   

Cleozulu - Hope you have lots of fertilised eggs this morning.   

Kate - Congratulations on your BFP.   

Tulip - I did one of those tests that tell you how far pregnant you are. I don't know which is better, to query how quick the line shows up or if 1-2 weeks pregnant is right or it should show more    I don't get a blood test on NHS this time. 

Kerrie - Good luck   

Hopesol - HUGE    I am so sorry. DH & I normally book a holiday after a BFN, something to look forward to. Take care.

M2M - When I was on my 2ww with what turned out to me a triplet pregnancy I felt nothing during my 2ww. This time I have been quite hormonal, more than with AF, and had a road rage experience and now find it quite funny when I think how het up I got over someone just trying to push in a queue    Apart from that I have had AF like craps.   

  to everyone.

I did another test yesterday on OTD and it was still a BFP. Bourn have told me to test again in a weeks time and if it is still a BFP to ring and book a scan. I have previously always had the blood tests at Bourn as I was private but now I am entitled to more tx on NHS they just tell you to do a HPT. In a way glad the test says I'm pregnant rather than worry if levels aren't very high. I'll enjoy this moment for as long as possible. 

Katie xxx


----------



## Heluerto

Well, I tested both on Sunday and this morning both BFNs.  But no sign of AF which was due yesterday - thought as scan indicated early ov and day 21 bloods were taken on day 19 and they indicated that I had ov, that AF would have shown up early or on time at the very least.  So looks unlikely, but I like to think that it aint over till the fat lady comes to visit!


----------



## Panda

Another  here for me! I couldn't resist any longer and went to the clinic this morning. They did a blood test to confirm pregnancy and am just had a phone call with the HCG result which is 321. Consultant thinks its twins. F**k, f**k, f**k. Am terrified!!! Won't know for certain until I have my early scan in a week or so's time.
*LillyBee and TheRulette - *contratulations to both of you    

*Kuki *- not long to go now. Symptoms/no symptoms - everyone reacts differently.

*M2M* - Pip is my DH's nickname from his Mum. You wouldn't think that to look at him, he's 6 foot 5!!!  

Welcome *kerryflump and Angela* 

*Kerry1975* - I had and still have loads of bloating, its probably the blasted bum bullets!

*Cleozulu - *congrats on your egg collection and sending you   for great embies.

*Li-Li* - almost there. 

Hello to anyone I've missed xx


----------



## lil stephy

panda yippee fab news huni congrats


----------



## cleozulu

Hi ya All


Just received my phone call from the clinic ................................


8 eggs were collected yesterday, only 5 were mature enough to use, 


out of that 5 eggs 3 died coz they didnt like being injected wiv hubbys sperm, but ...................


2 fertiziesd  and are strong and heathly


So we are having those 2 strong and heathly embryos implanted at 3 o clock 2moro YIPPEE


----------



## Loll

Big congrats to all BFP's
Cleo hope all goes well for you hun x


----------



## [Katie]

Panda -   CONGRATULATIONS.     

Cleozulu - All the best for ET tomorrow. Well done. x


----------



## kirst01

Hi

Congrats to all the BFP and massive    to all the BFN.

Please could I be added to the board, I am having my transfer on Thursday and my test date will be July 1st. (icsi)

Thanks

x


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi ladies,

Wonderful so many BFPs.. Sooo happy for you... Hope to join very soon.. 

Panda, Can not believe it!!!!!!!!!!! Delighted for you.. OMG!!! Increadible HCG levels.. What was the day? Which day? Now I want to test too but have to wait.. 

Love to you all.. 
Kukixxx


----------



## thumbelina

Hi ladies 

Please can I join you?

I had day 5 blasts transferred on 9 June and will be testing on Saturday 19 June (one day early)

Massive congrats to all the ladies with    and big    to all the ladies with   

Did the ladies who went on to get bfps have any symptoms on the 2ww? I have had nothing, not even the sore enlarged boobs that I had on my last two fails.

Sending everyone loads of      and     

Love Thumbelina xxx


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Hi Girls! 

Wow today is a good day - two BFP today  congratulations Panda and Lillybee!!!       Hope are all next!!  

Hopesol - so sorry that you got a bfn  life is just not fair -thinking of you honey, we all know how you are feeling xxxxx    

Welcome Thumbellina and kirst - Thumbellina - wow 2 blasts - thats great!! **** luck! xx   

Cleozulu - welcome to the 2ww! good luck!!   

M2m - love the name pip for your embie - so cute - how many brazil nuts are you managing to eat? I am getting about 4 a night, not sure it is enough? 

Kuki - good luck for tom - not long now i    it is another bfp - looks like there is a run of them, i am sure you will be the next 

Katie - yey it is still a BFP fantastic - bet you are over the moon! I know I would be  did you get any AF cramps during your 2ww? I am getting slight cramps and it is really worrying me! my Af is due about now - my mind is in over drive!    So bloated too i hope it is just the drugs. 

Panda - how you feeling? wow twins!! how cool is that!! I bet you are on cloud nine know i would be!! 

Li li - how are you? Good luck for tomorrow!    it is a bfp for you!! 

xxxxxxx


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Just spoken to my clinic i have my blood test all booked in for next tues at 10:15. And that i did not get any frozen from the donor, so will have to do another fresh donor if this fails. I am not feeling confident after speaking to clinic - they said cramps are not a good sign, but she has had a few girls have them and still get a BFP, but it has still knocked me, feel like its never going to happen for me now  

Think i need some good luck bubbles guys - feel so down now......

kerrie


----------



## Panda

Man.... ggggrrrhhhh just typed a long post and lost it!!  

*Kuki -* I did first test on Sat (8dp5dt) and then again on Sunday and Monday  Actual HCG test was done today (11dp5dt).

*Kerrie* - twins is not so cool for me, I wish I could say it was  I lost my precious twins in November 2006 at 23 weeks and 2 days   and I have no desire to go through that again. Hence why desperately wishing for a singleton. Saying that though, we have in the 4 years since losing Poppy and Alex found out what went wrong and had it dealt with and have a fantastic consultant here so whatever will be, will be. PS - I am terribly bloated and have been the whole of hte 2WW and also had cramps and back ache last week!

*Thumbelina *- welcome and good luck for testing on Saturday, not long to go now. 

*Kirst *- welcome to the gang


----------



## mazza79

mazza79,ivf,22nd june


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Thanks Panda, 

That helped knowing you had bloatedness and cramps too - were they like AF? OMG you lost twins at 23 weeks, that is horrible, you poor thing! I can not even imagine how distressing that must of been  I am sorry to hear that. Well lightning never strikes twice in same place, i am sure this time will be perfect for you honey, thinking of you. 

xxxxx


----------



## Kerrie_1975

welcome mazza, you have the same test day as me!  

Kerrie
xx


----------



## fillan

Hi, could you also add me please? Just started my 2ww, test date on 24th June. It's already so horrible and difficult to remain positive! Had a bit of cramping on day of ET, strange feeling. But it's all calmed down a bit now.
fillanxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Dear Panda,
I am delighted for you.. Do not worry about having twins again.. It will be fine cos you have more knowledge this time. A friend of mine gone through exactly what youhad.. She has give birht to her secodn set of twins 3 weeks ago at 32+1 this time. But she has been hospitalised since 17 weeks becouse of high risk.. Her reason for losing babies were her womb length was not bigh enough for two babis.. She had 2 operations while she was pregnant for 2nd set.. Those saved her giving birht too early.. The babies oen boy and girl.. They are still too little.. 1.9 and 1.7kg.. But girly is out of danger already.. And breastfeeding now.. So yes will not be easy but will be just fine eventually.. You will see.. 
I am so temped to test tomorrow.. 
Lots of love to you all..
Kukixx


----------



## therulerette15

Panda - Congratulations, i'm so pleased for you

Kuki - I will be keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you


----------



## Kuki2010

therulerette15,
Thank you hun.. Got to decide if I should test tomorrow.. I will be devestated if it is negative again.. I feel I am pregnant.. It is just a feeling but.... 
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Anyone else have a tightness in chest? 

Kerrie


----------



## therulerette15

In the middle of my wait I got what felt like heartburn but it was at the bottom of my ribs.  That was a little weird but it turned out to be a good sign!!


----------



## Kerrie_1975

That's interesting therulerette, let's hope this is a good sign for me then.  

Xx


----------



## Macgyver

Kerrie sweetie, I had cramps and I am 6 weeks preg, so keep your chin up sweetie     


Luv Mac & the Jellybeans x.x.x


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Thanks mac, 

Been looking through ff loads it seems that cramps are really normal, yet my clinic said it was not a good sign but not to loose hope as I still could get a bfp, really did worry me.  

Congratulations to you!!  

Xxxxx


----------



## caroali

Hi,

Please could you add me, I am having ICSI treatment and I had transfer today. My test date will be 24th June !

Thanks a lot
Caroali xxx


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Welcome caroali xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning ladies,

Did a test this morning and it is negative.. Why do I do this to myself.. 

It means it can not be twins.. Really hoping there is one in there.. 

I am hoping you are one of the lucky ones..

Love to you all. 
Kukixx


----------



## Li-Li

Morning all... off to have my blood test shortly. Butterflies in my tummy is not the word! Will keep you all posted.

*Panda* - congratulations on the big fat positive, but totally understand your concerns... sending you lots of best wishes, here's hoping the scan shows you what you're hoping for x

*Cleo* - good luck for today and welcome to the 2ww x

*Kerrie* - try and be positive, though am saying this and like most I had a wobble during this wait... but we need to kepp sending happy thoughts to our bellies x

*Kuki* - am thinking of you x

To all the newbies and anyone I've missed - wishing you all lots of luck and love x


----------



## lisac73

Morning ladies.....

Just wondered if I could hop on this board....
I have just had my 2nd ICSI......
We had an 8 cell and an 11cell transferred on Mon 7th....otd is sun 20th.

Not had any symptoms......Monday I was woken with strange twingy pains low down, they continued on and off throughout the day and since then nothing....just restless nights....
Not sure if this is good or bad....I can't remember twinges last time I just started spotting early and I knew it was all over...

Lisa xxx


----------



## Panda

*Caroali *and* Lisac - *welcome. I hope your 2WW passes swiftly and without incident 

*Kuki* -    thinking of you.

*Li-Li* - sending you the best of luck    

*AFM* - wanted to say thanks for your all your messages, things are slowly starting to sink in. The waiting game now begins, waiting for another blood test tomorrow, waiting for early scan etc etc...


----------



## Kuki2010

Lili, good luck.. xx

Panda, try to enjoy.. Still over the moon for you.. You must be on cloud9..xx

Kukixx


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Morning ladies! 

How is everyone feeling today all feeling positive I hope! 

Kuki - was it first responce you used? As prob still early.    you get that bfp

Li li - good luck, sending you tons of fairy dust!! 

Welcome Lisa to the waiting game! Sending you lots of good luck! 

Well finger crossed and touching wood my cramps seem to of stopped     boobs still sore, i took off my bra last night and my god the pain in them was so bad! The vains in them are really showing now too - hope this is a sign and not just the utrogestan.   

kerrie xxx


----------



## ANGELA29A

thanks 4 welcomes, sorry haven't been on, trying to work my way round this site. 
1st how do i ad pic to profile?
2nd how do i add info like the pink writing you all have?
3rd... i think i'm 8dpt had et 9th june, testing 25th june, amazing glancing through posts how et and test dates are so different,  been very bloated, teary, itchy skin, cramping... guess looking at some posts this is kind of normal?

dread going to the toilet..have to check paper every time,!!!


----------



## ANGELA29A

ok..lol sorted no 2 on list from above..xx


----------



## [Katie]

Kerrie - I had AF like cramps. I can't believe the clinic told you it wasn't a good sign. So much could be happening to your body right now. My nipples were very large for a while but probably due to the crinone but that went off and now they are a little tender to tough but nothing much.      x

Kuki - Really hoping the result is different on your OTD.        x

Panda - I can understand where you're coming from. Everyone thinks it will be wonderful if it's twins but I would live each day in fear of losing them. I never found out why I lost the triplets, consultants just say it was because it was a multiple pregnancy! But isn't it wonderful to be pregnant again.    Good luck x

                          TO ALL WHO NEED THEM.

AFM - I have a routine blood test booked tomorrow to check my thyroid levels. Might ask while I am there, as my doctor has been great help with fertility tx, whether they will do a pregnancy test too.

Love Katie xxx


----------



## Skyblue

Hello!

Thought I might post here to say hi to all the fellow 2ww's.  I am starting to get quite anxious and only 4 days in - arg.   

Symptom checking is driving me mad.  Got quite bad AF pains today so they are bugging me.
Have tried to check this on other threads but not much luck.  Bit embarrassing really   had an orgasm in my sleep last night!!  Any views or experiences on this one?!!

Looking forward to getting to know you all and wishing you all loads of luck as you get closer to test date.

Skyblue x x x


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi ladies,

Well after my BFN we all went and had hair cut.. All 3 of us.. Me, Mum and DD.. Feeling all better. Just very very hot.. 40C today.. Too hot..

I am still very hopeful for sat.. I feel pregnant.. Don't ask me how.. but I do.. Lets see what happens on sat.

Skyblue,
Ihave AF cramps.. Always had them except last one when it was negative.. So I think they are good signs.. 
And having orgasms and sex in your sleep. I do that all thet ime aprouching Egg collection and 2WW.. So you are normal..   

Love and lots of luck to you all. Kukixx


----------



## ANGELA29A

hello sky blue, i've had af pains as well, glad to keep reading these rae normal, and possibly a good sign.xx


----------



## caroali

Hi Ladies, 

I was trying to read if anybody had AF symptoms just one day after transfer , a bit like cramp pain, but after reading some of your posts , that must be normal. and skyblue and kuki 2010 , me too I woke up this morning after having erotic dreams ! must be all these hormones ! poor husband is still recovering after sperm retrieval last thursday ...

just got bored watching football, hope you are doing well and keep fingers crossed !    

Caroali xxx


----------



## ANGELA29A

hi caroali..i had et last wednesday and until sunday had cramps like pains, and didn't really feel all that well, but nothing specific, had good day sun/mon, and cramps started again yesterday but reading other posts  that day 5dpt to 8 roughly after transfer are when implantation occurs and u can get cramps, its certainly a roller coaster..when do u test??
yes had erotic dreams..hubby wishes it wasn't a dream..lol, and i keep telling him that a no go area for 2 weeks at least!!
Did u have 1 embire transferred?


----------



## Heluerto

still no AF, and doc thinks technically I am now 5 days late.  She also says that tests are not reliable until a week late, so not to test again until then, and if still no AF next week to get a blood test.


----------



## Kerrie_1975

i had just written a huge messge did a spell check and it cleared it!!      Very annoying! 

Heluerto - good luck for a few days time  

I think all these cramps we are getting girls is implantation  I did alot of searching on it last night and it is main 2ww symptom. As if life is not hard enough for us!   

I want some of these dreams everyone is getting   

Kuki - how you doing? So pleased you are not letting the bfn get to you. I think you are right, when you feel preg you norm are - so heres to your bfp on Sat!!  Good luck, but sure you do not need it. 

Skyblue - so know where you are coming from with the symptom watching! I keep poking myself in the boobs - people must think i am mad!! lol!! 

Kerrie xxx


----------



## thumbelina

Hi ladies   

Thanks for the warm welcome 

Kuki2010 - You tested really early hun and Ive read it can take longer to get a bfp result on an fet cycle than a fresh one. I have everything crossed for you. Good luck     

Kerrie1975 - I want some of those dreams too.. lol     

Panda - Im so happy for you hun     

Li-li - how did ur test go.     

For the past couple of days I have been getting shooting pains in both ovaries going down my legs at times and my tummy has bloated and Im so hungry but that is from the prednisolone. Three more sleeps to go     

    and     

Love Thumbelina xxx



Hello, welcome, to the newbies,  and good luck to all


----------



## Kuki2010

Good evening ladies,

Had a good day after a bad start.. 

Thumbelina, thank you hun.. It is too early really. OTD is 19th but AF is due 21st.. So a bit early..  

Kerrie, the test was a very cheap one; 1.20pence.. So not a great one..   

PMA PMA... keep on going..   

Roll on saturday!!! 3 more sleeps!!!!!! 

I feel pregers.. I am going to have a big BFP!!!!   

Love and luck to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## kizzymouse

Hello all, can I join you?

I had donor embryo transfer (fresh ) in CZ republic yesterday 

I have 3 grade A 6 day old blasts on board - have to get blood test on 29th June   

Good luck to one and all!!!

p.s. thumbelina_ - _I hear you about prednisolene - sometimesI feel like I might pass out from hunger LOL


----------



## cleozulu

Hi ya All,

How are we

I had my 2 healthy embryos implanted at 4 o clock (my clinic was running a hour behind today), so glad to have them on board now so I am PUPO now YIPPEE 

I am now on my 2ww and hoping these next 2 weeks go really fast and of course im hoping both my little embryos keep doing well and we get a BFP

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## therulerette15

Good luck Cleo, keep those little embies safe xx


----------



## julie28

Hey all, after looking over these pages for some time now, I now need a little advice.  I had my egg retrevial on Monday and embryo transfer done today, but since Monday I have felt really bloated with stomach pains and diahorrea. Could this be the pessaries? Also since egg transfer earlier today I have had cramps all evening. Is this normal? This is my first cycle so everything us new to me. 

Any info would be great, thanks


----------



## loubes

Hi Julie, I would ring your clinic tomorrow for some advice.  Cramping is normal and some bloating but i'd be concerned with the pain and diahorrea it is most likely nothing to worry about however they are the experts and will probably put your mind at ease more.  How is your urine?  Is it concentrated despite taking on fluids?  Keep your fluid intake up as much as you can, as much as i realise at this time of night its a bit difficult.

Congratulations on being PUPO though 

Lou x x


----------



## ANGELA29A

Morning ladies, think i'm turning slighly mad..ok very mad, found myself going to sleep, telling my tummy, stay in there baby bean, over and over again, got another week yet til we test..will be going crazy by then..
And just wondered if no signs of af (praying now), and test is bfn wot happens??, and then if af still doesn't arrive, haven't had an af since started spray etc end of april, so god know where my natural cycle is...
And if bfp, do you take that as definate as told by jph to retest a week later..but asked at bourne and they said you never get a false postive but you can get a false negative, so completely confused now!!!!
HHHHHEEEEEELLLLLLPPPPPPPP.xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning Ladies,

Wishing you all a very positive day full with BFPs....

2 more sleeps we find out how well we did.. Nothing planned but maybe we go to friday market tomorrow.. Will give me something to do.. 

I think my pains are coming from ovaries.. Why I don't know. I am only on osteragen this time.. Will ask to docs on saturday..

Angela,
Lets hope it si positive.. But if it is negative you just wait till AF will be here.. When it is negative you stop taking all the meds and your body will adjust and AF will arrive. On my last fresh cycle AF came 3 days later.. So I was lucky.. Some ladies they have their AF straight away soem it is late a bit.. 

If it is positive you will wait for your first scan. At my clinic they do one following week of testing.. To see the sack in the right place and sack is full (seeing the yolk in it). A week after that try to see heartbeat.. 

Sometimes do happen it is positive and turn negative.. That's usually a chem pregnancy or very ealry m/c.. 

Just stay positive.. That's all we can do.. Very very hard.. But we just have to try..

I have been talking to my tummy this morning.. They are both there with me.. 

Best way really is do blood tests to know if there is pregnancy and if there is how well it is progressing..

Love.. Kukixx


----------



## Panda

*Angela*  No you're not going  its just what the 2WW does to us!! "If" your test is BFN, and you don't get your AF your clinic should do a beta HCG blood test after a few days to see if you've had a late implantation. My AF didn't show on my last cycle after I tested negative for 3 whole days. It was agonising but she came eventually.

Anyway, this is all pie in the sky and you shouldn't be worrying about these things. Think positive. PMA  

*Julie* - I can only mirror what Loubes has said. Did you call your clinic?

Good luck to you PUPO ladies. Keep up the PMA levels   

Am sitting here just waiting for the phone to ring with levels of today's HCG test.... come on phone, ring!


----------



## ANGELA29A

thanks panda, going to try and keep busy 4 a while and take my mind off it, you constantly think about it 24/7..byeee all for now, will check in later, becoming addicted now.xx


----------



## kizzymouse

It's hard not to obsess - I was away from computer for 3 days and last night I googled everything LOL     

DH told me to stop looking up statistics for fresh blasts - can't help it though - never had blasts b4!!        

wishing you all good luck


----------



## Li-Li

To all those who've been sending me fairy dust - thank you 

Got my result *BFP* - 191

Still hasn't sunk in yet and trying not to get carried away, I know this is very early stages... but I wanted to send out some luck and love of my own to all of you still waiting... fingers and toes are still crossed  xx


----------



## Skyblue

Super news Li-Li!!
It is always lovely to hear of some good news to keep us all going.
I notice you got married the same year as us!  It is our anniversary this weekend!

Everything crossed for all those waiting and going slightly mad (like me)   

I had a headache when I woke today and a slightly upset tummy - but that is prob the cyclogest?  Apart from that, nowt.  How frustrating when you just want to know eh?

Lots of love to all,

Skyblue x x x


----------



## Kuki2010

Lili,
Wonderful news.. Really good level of HCG.. Weldone you!!
Giving us hope.. 
Made my day.. Now we go to our afternoon naps..
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Heluerto

Not my month this month - AF showed her weary head this morning.


----------



## julie28

Hi guys,

Thanks for the info from last night...had a really rough night last night with feeling bloated and diarrhoea but have rely great all day today...no bloating and no diarrhoea so i didn't ring the clinic.  After reading a few things i got the feeling that i could be form the pessaries that i am on.  If it starts up again tho it will be the first thing i do.

thanks again


----------



## ANGELA29A

so sorry heluerto, thinking of you, its very hard to deal with.
congratulations lili, 

still got niggling pain in left side, 2ww is doing my head in now., goodluck and to you all.


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Hello ladies! 

I am feeling quite positive today hope it lasts! I am so up and down. Not having the cramps helps. 

Quick question what does PUPO mean?   

Lili - yippie!!!! Fantastic news!! Congratulations! Bet you are sooo excited!!  

Heluerto, sorry to hear af arrived  

Angela, I had that niggling pain today in the left too, which is odd as I norm get it in the right.   and I had a donor so it's not the stims for me either. Odd isn't it? 

Julie - glad u are feeling better honey 

Skyblue- how you feeling? I had a dizzy spel this morn and nausia but it's too early for a symptom isn't it? As u say must be drugs, sooo fustraiting!   

kizzymouse - you had a donor, that's cool me too! Mine were not as good as yours tho wow! U must be very happy with your blasts. I have never had blasts either. I would be doing the same as you and reading all about blasts.   

Cleo - good luck with your little beans. Sure they will be digging in reall soon  

hello and good luck to any one I missed. Fairy dust to all!! 

Kerrie x
xxxxx


----------



## loubes

Hi Kerrie_1975, PUPO is pregnant until proven otherwise


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Thanks loubes, that makes sence, that's so cool I like that!  I am pupo


----------



## tulip123

Hi Everyone,

my faint line got fainter day by day and disappered today. So its   for me
   
Congrats to all   

good luck to others

xxx


----------



## loubes

You most certainly are Kerrie_1075 congratulations and i send you lots of         for the 2ww

Tulip - I'm so srry hun to hear your news


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Oh no tulip!!! That's so sad!!  u must be devistated! U poor thing.  sending u a hug!   

loubes, thank you. You too!! I'll blow u som bubbles!!  

Kerrie x


----------



## kizzymouse

Tulip and everyone dealing with bad news    - I know all too well how awful a crappy bfn is - this is my 9th tx     Just give yourself time and spoil yourselves and have a big glass of wine ( mmmm I could do with one!) 

Kerrie - I had donor embryos - we gave up using our own stuff!    My donor was 23 how about yours? Male donor was between 25-30. I was happy with the match first time and happy with tx abroad - very friendly and professional - just a bit tiring doing all the travelling after ET. 

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Lexan

Babydust to all. Hang in there Ladies..Wishing you all the best!


----------



## thumbelina

Hi ladies   

Kizzymouse - Welcome and good luck.. Prednisolone turns me into an animal... lol     

Cleozulu - Congrats on beig pupo hun     

Kuki2010 - How u doing hun - I hopI dont need to send the        

li-li - Yay- have been waiting 4 u to come online - Big congrats hun - Did u have any signs or symptoms on the 2ww?     

Heluerto - Im so sorry hun    

Tulop123 - Im so sorry sweetie     

Panda - Hope ur good hunnii     

AFM - Im still getting the niggly stabbing pains in my ovaries every now and then but other than that nothing at all. TMI - Ive been using the cyclogest in the back passage as I suffer from cystitis and my doc said it would be best to do it that way but today I have been bleeding when wiping going to the toilet. I also woke up with a slight nosebleed. Prob from the clexane. I hope its okay. Well only two more sleeps to go      and I have interviews at two recruitment agencies tomorrow so that should help to pass the time.

Sending loads of      and      to all.

Love Thumbelina xxx


----------



## kizzymouse

prednisolene is evil!! makes me a bit "buzzy" and very hungry LOL   

clexane is evil too - I'm on a different one now as got it abroad but it's no better - why do they make that needle so thick? LOL   

I had a brown smear before on panty liner, never had this before, so hoping it was implantation - blasties 8 days old today


----------



## thumbelina

Kizzymouse - Thats brill hun.. Sounds like implantation to me. I was hoping I would get that but nothing    - I agree, clexane is most definitely evil too.. I have the horrible bruises to prove it.. lol      xx


----------



## ANGELA29A

kerri 1975, thats strange about  the niggling pain in the left side..just read one og your previois posts about boobs being sore andveins howing, is taht a sign, mine are huge and atm and the veins, stomach still bloated, can't stand anything close fitting on tummy, thanks god for joggers and leggings..lol,, when did you have et??
so sorry tulip and other with bad news, and   to all


----------



## kizzymouse

My stomach is black and blue thumbelina so I can definitely sympathise   

I've been injecting for about 5 weeks now and it doesn't get any easier    

Brown blood could've been anything - but never had it b4 - who knows!? I wouldn't worry if you don't have it, apparentlyonly 1/3 of women do


----------



## thumbelina

Same here kizzy hun - its really stings when it goes in aswell       - oh well its all for good reason  

I read that about a third of ladies having it too.. This 2ww is pure torture.. lol


----------



## kizzymouse

This is my 9th one - and no it doesn't get any easier!!    

Yep I hear you on the stinging - boy do they sting!! I tried the emla cream last time but now I have got harder and just jab it in! Find the flab at the sides of stomach easier than front LOL - lucky I got some fat to inject into    

Sometimes I use an ice cube - once instead of sticking needle in I put it thru skin - ouch!

Good luck hunny - when is your OTD?


----------



## thumbelina

Kizzy - Thanks for the tip hun.. I may try the ice trick tomorrow - Good luck hun - I really hope this is ur time    . This is our third time. We are testing on Saturday. When are you testing?      xxx


----------



## scottie1

hi, 22.6.10  DEIVF Isida


----------



## kizzymouse

got an hcg blood test on 29th - but i expect I'll be too curious before then LOL

third time lucky for you hopefully thumbelina


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Hi everyone! 

Kizzy that def sounds like implantation wow that's great! My donor was 25 and a great match, I def feel more confident this this cycle than any other  know what you mean about flight, I flew back from Kiev, which is funny as I thought you can not fly. Lol. 

Scottie you were in the clinic I was in and you have same test date, were u in my group with pip and sharon? 

Angela- I hear that vans and sore boobs are a very good sign. Fingers crossed ehh!  

Kerrie xx


----------



## Li-Li

*Kizzy & Kerrie* - thinking of you  , as went for ED - our first time (also our first time having ICSI) x

*Thumbelina* - trying to think of what symptons I had... sore (.)(.) and I also had mild back ache and I had aches just in the last couple of days at my sides (which I wouldn't have thought could be my ovaries as we had donation!). Lots of luck to you 1 more sleeps? x

All my very best wishes to you all and the girls in this 2ww of a lifetime, sending out positive thoughts


----------



## kizzymouse

Thanks Li Li and congratulations   

Kerrie - sounds good! You are fine to fly in 2WW - infact it is proven that bed rest doesn't help at all and it's better to be active and normal. 
Saying that I do think that taking it easier than normal is the best way.
When is your OTD hunny? 

I had sore boobs last night and was very tired but think it may be utrogestan - I'm on 600mg per day. I remember having sore boobs with cyclogest before. They seem fine this morning!   

No more spotting so hope the embies are snuggled in now - please please please stick babies!!        


wishing for bfp's for us all


----------



## caroali

Hi,

I am so sorry Heluerto for your news    hope you recovering well !

Sorry to Tulip123 , don't know what to say , send you lots of hugs too    

That's great news Lili, I am so pleased for you   

Today not feeling very good and quite tearful, I woke up last night with bad cramp. I was worried I didn't have lots of symptoms , now I am worried my symptoms looks like AF. And I also have a burning sensation on my nipples.  this waiting is driving me crazy !   I still have another 6 days until I test!

Sorry for the moaning. Good luck to everybody !        
Caroali xx


----------



## hornauth

bfn again from us...bleeding started this morning


----------



## ANGELA29A

love the pupo, feel a bit dizzy and light headed today, any advice please ladies?


----------



## loubes

Angela - Its quite normal to feel a bit dizzy and lightheaded afer all you have lots of hormones whizzing around your body.  Get as much rest as you can, drink plenty fluids and try to have something to eat, you need to keep your strength up x


----------



## ANGELA29A

thanks loubes, have just eaten and had a drink, and was resting til came on here..lol, it so hard the 2ww..itching to test....


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi ladies,
Did another test today. And negative.. Holding on till tom's blood test result.. 
I have severe back ache and tummy ache.. AF is not due till on monday but with all the hormons who knows.. Maybe it is jut in the corner maybe.. 
What a journey... 
Wishing everyone an esiaer ones..
Love to you all. Kukixx


----------



## loubes

Angela - the 2ww is certainly a challenge and you do just think about testing all the time, stick at it your date will come around, only 1 week left.  Its still to early at the moment so you'll just make it so much harder for yoursel if you break.  Stick at it girl x


----------



## fillan

Hi ladies,
this 2ww really is the hardest! I still have to wait another whole week (I had 2 embies put back last Monday- day 5 ones but at time of transfer they had not quite reached blastocysts so they decided to put 2 back instead of 1) and am finding it so hard. Woke up feeling like I had full on PMS, feeling a bit dizzy, nauseous, hot (especially during the night) and a headache. My usual PMS symptoms. Has anyone else had these symptoms? Might they be something else other than PMS It's my first attempt at IVF/ICSI and it's such a rollercoaster. But- am trying to stay positive. But I could do with some reassurance as well!
Wish you all the luck in the world
fillanxxx


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Hi girls,

i thought you may like to see this website - i use it all the time and during every 2ww, it is great, it gives you a list of symptoms that women have had during their 2ww waits.

http://www.twoweekwait.com/bfpsymptoms/dpo/

Kerrie xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi Fillian

The 2ww is so hard, and symptons come and go... Most times the 'symptoms' are the 2ww support that you are taking... Being hot is down to the progestron, as it is a warming hormone. Being dizzy could be anything, keep drinking plenty of water! 
PMS/PMT is also very normal, you mat feel like you AF will arrive any second. 

Saying all that I got a BFP on my 3rd cycle and had all your symptoms... I was totally convince AF was arriving, as I had all the signs, but it didnt. I was getting hot flushes, esp at night, felt sick after eating eggs... And headaches were constant. I had serious PMT as well!!!! 

All your signs are completely normal. Just hang in there, you will get to test day!   

Kuki ~ Good luck for tomorrow      

Hang in there everyone!!!!! I wish you all the luck in the world.


----------



## Kuki2010

Dear Skybreeze and others,
Thank you so much for your support.. I don't know what would I do.. So greatful you are here..
Did a bit crying but will wait till tomorrow's result and do my final ones.. 
See what we can do on next tx.. Will look into it ones I get back home(UK)..
Wish you lots of luck..
Love. Kukixx


----------



## tink29

Hi Ladies

Well was my test date today for my FET and got a   , still can't quite believe it.  I had to test a couple of times to just make sure!  Very anxious about it as obviously early days and its been such a long journey to get here.  I had no symptoms at all really apart from feeling very tired and managed not to test until the actual date.

Sending    to those who have had a negative result in the last few days, I know how tough it is, hope your turn comes soon.

A big congrats to the positives, wishing you healthy happy pregnancies.

Nicola


----------



## ANGELA29A

Tink   , 
Fillian, like you on 2ww, test 25th june, had every pmt symptom under the sun, cramping , dizzy, etc, we just have to hang on in there.
thanks loubes, and kerrie, this site in invaluable.xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Weldone you Nicola.. Now try to enjoy.. 
Love. Kukixx


----------



## scottie1

Big hello and baby dust to all you ladies in waiting.

Blood test booked for 22/6.  Only booked it today as convinced myself it isn't going to work.  Don't want to come down crashing to earth!!  DH going mental at how negative i am. 

Me 40 yrs, DH 31 yrs. TTC eight years, ENDO, etopic pregnancy, tubes removed, 2 failed IVF with only one egg each cycle (but both fertilised with BFN).  Trying now donor eggs, 2 embies transferred and waiting.......

Boobs sore (- feel like balloons), some pain, tired, feeling sickly, wind terrible, feeling wet - have to keep checking my panty liner and bloated but believe this is the meds.  On 1000 Utrogestan.  Restless sleeping, waking up every night this week.

Yes Kerrie1975, was me in Kiev, i dropped you an email to remind me as you meet quite a few people and i am dreadful with names.

    Prayers for us all 

Scottie1


----------



## kizzymouse

Congrats Nicola   

I am so tired today! 

Got a few cramps too   

No point in analysing though is there? lol


----------



## Kuki2010

Yes ladies, no point to analysing.. Some people have no signs and they are pregnant.. Some has AF signs and they are pregnant.. 
And every pregnancy and sings are different.. 
So we never know till the blood test.. Or AF is here..
Luck to you all.
Kukixx


----------



## thumbelina

Congrats Tinks   

Good luck everyone     

Kuki - Good luck for tomorrow. I hope ur result changes to a lovely bfp.     

Well I am testing tomorrow morning one day early. I would happily wait until Monday this time cos Im sooo scared it hasnt worked again but dp said one day wont make any difference and he wants to know bless him - Im soo      for a bfp

Lots of love, luck and        to all

Love Thumbelina xxx


----------



## sel1980

Test date was today and got my BFP!!! Still can't believe it. I tested early on Tues eve and then Weds and Thurs but still didn't believe it until my test today. My clinic don't do blood tests unless the line is faint and mine was clear so it's confiremd I'm pregnant omg! I've had AF cramps and sore boobs but then i have had since EC and that can also be side effects of all the meds. My only indication was spots on my face etc. that I started getting around a wk ago. Also had dizzy spells but this along with being v bloated could be down to mild OHSS. 

I'm only 4 1/2 wks preganant and I know There's still risks but I'm hoping and praying all goes well. 

Good luck to everyone on the 2ww.    to those BFP and    to those with BFN - I know oh too well how tough it is but stay positive, I never thought I'd get to this point. A few tips would be look up Zita West, she has been involved in fertility and pregnancy now for over 25 years, as a midwife, a nutritional advisor, an acupuncturist and as an author and consultant known by many celebrities. She sells a great book, chill out CD and Supplements. You can Locate an accupuncturist in your local area whom has been through Zita West training. My accupunturist is like my counsellor too and I swear by it! If your blood deficiant or lacking iron then Floradix is great and you can usually find it advertised in OK magazine.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## odpchick

Just wanted to say goodbye, we got a BFN today so will be taking a different approach to it all now...good luck to all that got their BFP lots of   and   
take care
xx


----------



## kizzymouse

Congrats sel 
  odpchick

thumbelina - good luck for testing tomorrow - praying you get a bfp


----------



## Kuki2010

Thumbelina, good luck with the test tomorrow.. Wishing you a big BFP!!!

Odpchic, I am so sorry.. It is not easy to handle BFN.. Good luck with the journey..

Sel, wonderful news!!!! Wishing you nice set of twins so you don' thave to go through any more treatments..

Lots of luck to you all.

Will write tomorrow with my result..

Had all the signs Sel had. Never get any spots but my face is covered with spots.. So lets hope it will change tomorrow.

Love. Kukixx


----------



## therulerette15

Good luck Kuki . . . really hope you get your result x


----------



## thumbelina

Hi ladies   

sel1980 - Massive congrats hun. You must be on   

opdchick - Im so sorry hun     

Kuki2010 - Thanks sweetie - good luck for tomorrow too     

Kizzymouse - Thanks hunnii - hows things with you?     

    and      to all

Love Thumbelina xxx


----------



## kizzymouse

good luck Kuki - things can change.   

off to bed now, night all


----------



## ANGELA29A

just dreaming and hoping we get a bfp, i see some take a home test and some bloods, is that due to what hospital u are under, just curious.x


----------



## thumbelina

Good morning lovely ladies   

Well I tested this morning. As usual on test day I couldnt pee so eventually I got a few drips in a plastic container and did a clearblue digital and OMG - I never thought I would see those words but I got a lovely    - It said I am 2-3 weeks. I know it is still really early days but we are over the moon!! 

Good luck to all u lovely ladies      and      to all.

Love Thumbelina xxx


----------



## Macgyver

Congratulations Thumbelina, Fantastic News.  Now rest up and have a fantastic 8 months on cloud 9.  Enjoy it hunni.

Love Mac & the Jellybeans x.x.x


----------



## Li-Li

Thumbelina - massive congratulations x


----------



## Nikki34

Hi
Just popping back to say hi and good luck for all those bfp's.

I am now 8 weeks and 2 days, this still don't seem really.  I had AF pains nearly all way through 2ww.

Nikki
x


----------



## thumbelina

Thank you ladies   

Good luck everyone     

Love Thumbelina xxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Brilliant news thumbelina        Well done on your bfp


----------



## thumbelina

Kizzymouse - Thanks you so much hun - Good luck


----------



## ANGELA29A

congratulations Thumbelina.xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi dear ladies,

Unfortunately BFN for me.. 

Will get stronger and get back to game in september.. I hope I can do it again..

Wishing you lots of luck and thanking you all for your great support..

I will be around to check how you girls are doing of course..

Love to you all.
Kukixx


----------



## sel1980

Thank you ladies!

Thumbelina I'm so very pleased you too got your BFP   

Kizzymouse good luck and I'm really hoping this time is your time, I wish you all the luck in the world   

Kuki your always posting lots of support for others and I am genuinely very sorry it was a BFN. Thinking of you   and Good luck for September xxx

Odpchick I really feel for you and hope whatever path you take it brings you lots of joy. 

Take care everyone and wishing everyone else all the best of luck x


----------



## kizzymouse

So sorry Kuki


----------



## therulerette15

So sorry to hear your news Kuki.  I wish you all the luck for September and hope your dreams come true xx


----------



## londonite

Im so sorry. I wish you all the best for the future. My heart goes out to you and I
hope you get some rest and have lots of support around you.
Im testing on Thursday ,so Im on my 2ww and wanted to join this group.

Thanks
x


----------



## Skyblue

Kuki - I am so sorry.  This IF lark is the pits it really is.....    I hope you find the strength and wishing all the best for September.

Hi Londonite.  My OFD is 27th (though as I has blastos put back not quite sure why I am waiting 14 days...?) though am thinking of testing Friday.  It is slowly but surely driving me crazy today   - I am currently convinced it hasn't worked as I have had quite bad AF pains on and off today.  Got "fizzy" (.)(.) though which is weird.... 

Great news on your BFP Thumbelina x x x

Love to everyone in waiting, Skyblue x x x


----------



## ANGELA29A

welcome londonite, i'm on 2ww test 25th june. good luck
so sorry kuki, wish you all the best for the future.xx
good luck ladies.xx


----------



## Macgyver

Sorry to hear the sad news Kuki, Keep strong hunni and look after yourself   

Welcome Londonite, Good luck Sweetie, hang in there      

Luv Mac & the Jellybeans x.x.x


----------



## thumbelina

Thank you ladies   

Welcome London Lyte     

Kuki2010 - Im so sorry babe     

    to all

Love Thumbelina xxx


----------



## mrssigns

Hello everyone

I had a FET on 8th June.  The clinic gave me a test date of 5th July, although they said I could test 5 days earlier but that result would not be definitive.  Has anyone else been given such a long test date?  I had 2 x 5 day old embryos put in.

Anyway, I have no symptoms so do not think it has worked this time.  The clinic have said I can go back for another FET in August - I so wanted to go back in July but they want me to have a month off!

Sorry to all the ladies that have got BFN (my heart is with you) and congratulations to all you ladies with BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mrs Signs


----------



## otto10

Hi there new here. Did ET on the 17th and need to do the test on the 1st of July. A question with my son I was, at some point in my pgn, diagnosed with low blood flow to the placenta ( that fortunatley though did not result in any problem )but the doctor in Spain mentioned that I could, if I want to, take baby aspirin, just in case to help the flow. She did not clarify what dose though

Does any of you takes it and if so what dose ? Also why was it prescribed to you ? 

Thanks !


----------



## George250

Hey All

I just have a quick question and I promised that I wasn't going to obsess this time but I am starting to get quite a lot of pain in my right ovary.  I am not being whimpey and paro but it started as a niggle and now it is getting quite bad.  Apart from this I have had no other symptoms apart from sore boobs but I know this is from the meds as I was the same last time.  I had my transfer on the 11th so I am 8dp5dt.  Anybody else experienced this or can offer any advice to a slightly    woman!!

Mrs Signs that does seem along time.  I had my transfer on the 11th and am testing at the hospital on the 25th!!  Maybe you clinic has a different policy to mine but I think the norm is 14 days. Good luck to you anyhow


----------



## londonite

My Doctor has me on 75mg of Asprin.One tablet every night after the evening meal.

George I would ring your clinic if you are worried.No point hesitating. I have had cramps on and off on my left side but it has eased up a little today(day 9) and it was never that painful. But Im a first time IVFer so theres probably better advice on route!
Take care and try not to worry
x


----------



## odpchick

Hi,
Congratulations Thumbelina enjoy now xxx
Kuki sorry for your BFN too I have some idea of how you are feeling good luck for what ever you decide to do next xx
Thank you to all that have sent   on our bad news.
Lots of love and good luck to those still waiting to test and starting on their 2WWxx
Have a good sunday everyone
xxx


----------



## Panda

Thumbelina - congratulations   

Kuki and opdchick - so sorry     to hear your news.  Please don't give up.

George - is it like a stabbing pain?  I get it every now and then.  If it gets unbearable you should call your clinic. 

Good luck to the rest of you testing today xxx


----------



## kirst01

Hi Everyone.

Huge congrats to the BFP and massive    to the BFN.

I am now on my 2ww. I had 2 expanding blastocysts transferred yesterday, and have been having small cramps today- is this normal? This is my 3rd 2ww, but both my other cycles I have bled 6dp5dt, so I keep thinking AF is going to arrive. I think I am slightly insanse seeing as I'm only 1dp5dt!!    .

Kirst x


----------



## scottie1

Big hug to Kuki, so sorry for your BFN   

Thumbelina, congrats on your BFP  


Love Scottie x


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Morning girls, 


Sorry I have not posted in a few days, I have had a very sad few days - my dh best friend lost his fight to cancer and died at the age of 38 - we are truly gutted  I tried to make a bad day a better day for everyone and tested early (4 days) 8dpt/3dt and it was a bfn  One reason i tested early was because i was so sure it would be good news and bring light to a bad situation. I had been so dizzy and sicky all day and my boobs were so sore and my head was thumping, i just thought why not - i am not normly an early tester i feel so mad at my self now on top of everything else!  I have been scanning the web and it does appear that this can turn to a bfp as it was so early (my test day is on tues at 11:45) 


Anyway enough of me - how are all you feeling? 


Congratulations to tink, Thumbelina, sel1980, you must be soooo pleased!!! on cloud nine!!   


Kuki, opdchick and hornauth - i am so sorry to hear you got a bfns     


Kizzy - i have such a good feeling for you honey - sounds like you had implantation bleed and great symptoms   


Caroali - how are you feeling - more positive i hope, sending you some fairy dust xx


Angela - how are you doing - you still feeling dizzy? I had that so bad yesterday i thought my legs were going to give way it was horrible! 


Scottie - i have not had a chance to pm you back yet - will do asap - but yes that was me!!    I have had all those symptoms too - lets hope we have both brought back some happiness from Kiev!!   


Londonite - welcome! how are you doing? hope this 2ww is not driving you as nuts as it is me!! 


Skyblue - hope the af pains have eased off - they could be implantation, is you are still quite early in your wait, so keep    x


George - i have had that pain too and i had a donor - odd isnt it! I am sure it is nothing to worry about hun, mine has eased off now - has yours? 


Kirst - welcome - That sounds very normal to have cramps - you body has been through alot - keep positive and good luck x


Lots of love an fairy dust to all! 


Love kerrie xxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Kerrie, so sorry about your sad news      

You have tested too early - don't worry about the bfn   

I thought I felt okay today but have started to feel icky again!! Got work tonight so need to be okay.


----------



## londonite

Kerrie,
        My heart goes out for you.This infertility process is so hard and stressful that I couldnt imagine coping with yet another knock at this stage.Be brave, you must be strong to have made it this far, just hang on a little longer. We all know why they tell us not to test early-so theres still hope. Focus on your friends and family-use their strength and their energy to get through.
I hope that you get the outcome you deserve and will send you every positive thought I have
x


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Kizzy - thank you, i am holding onto the hope it was too early too - not going to test again until my blood test it is just too distressing. 


I am wondering if a clearblue digital (the one i used) was not the test to use - wouldn't an old fashioned line test be better - you can see a faint line? Plus i did it at the end of the day - or am i clutching at straws?   


Londonite - thank you so much for your sweet message it brought a tear to my eye. You are so right i just need to be strong for another few more days - Chris (my friend who died would like that). 


Love kerrie xxx


----------



## kizzymouse

CB digital don't pick up low hcg levels and it needs to be first wee too - so you aren't clutching at straws - you tested too early and used a test which isn't as sensitive.

Don't stress yourself more hunny


----------



## Kerrie_1975

thanks kizzy xxxx


----------



## Panda

Hi Kerrie -      so sorry to hear about your friend.  Its never easy but things seem so much worse when you are having TX.

You deffo tested too early and as kizzymouse said you need morning wee as its more concentrated.  Don't give up hope yet


----------



## lil stephy

hey guys just checkin in to say hi   

im so sorry for those that have had bfn     i    next time will b ur time xx

and congrats to those who have got there bfp   xx


----------



## stillwaiting081

Hi there,

I'm also on my   with ICSI n my otd is on 24th of june so can i plzzz b added 2 the list!

Lots of luv n hugs  2 every1 !!!


----------



## ANGELA29A

welcome stillwaiting....how r u finding the 2ww.......grr just typed along message to all and its gone, kerri, thinking of you good luck for tuesday, i'm, 10pt 5 days to gooo


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Angela, that happened to me the other day when I tried to do a spell check annoying isn't it! 

Welcome still waiting. X

Xx


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Panda Thanks for your reply, I so hope u are right. I just wanted some good news, so mad at myself now.


----------



## londonite

Welcome new waiters.Hope you all feeling hopeful! Ive had a better day than usual since this bollacks began. Actually went out for a lovely lunch and was civil! Still congratualting myself! Dont feel as bad as I did either, could still sleep forever though...
I have a question-what on earth is this Inventory and Give money links next to our names? Its very strange.Please explain??


----------



## Kerrie_1975

good question Londonlite, have been wondering that myself....


----------



## fillan

Thank you so much Skybreeze, for your lovely and hopeful e-mail!! Really needed this to feel a bit more reassured and hopeful. This 2ww is really dreadful. Just can't stop analying every little tweak in my body- generally think it's AF on her way though... 

Kuki (and all the other BFN testers)- I am so sorry about your news, and I wish you all the luck and strength in the world in September!

Thumbelina- what fantastic news, you must be just sooooooooooo relieved and over the moon. Enjoy the feeling!! 

I was wondering if any of you have also had splitting headaches during the 2ww? I've had one for the past 3 days, which I've never had that bad before. But I'm a IVF newbie so just no experience at all and what it all should feel like. 

Some of you have blood tests as well on top of the normal pregnancy tests- is that better? My clinic actually didn't offer it to me but maybe I should ask for it? Any thoughts on this?

Going back to work on Tuesday, and am strating to think that a little distraction may do me good. Friday is the big day...same as you Anglea29a

fillanxxx


----------



## scottie1

Kerry, so so sorry for the loss of your friend.  

I have recently lost a dear friend to cancer, although at 38 yrs it particularly cruel.

Try not to let the BFN discourage you and wait for Tuesday.  

Lots of hugs Alison


----------



## watson1973

Hello everyone 

Its my first post on here I wish you all luck.

I was wondering if anyone could advise me on some thing Im 3d past 4dt and I am having really bad cramping pain, particually on my right which the consultant never touched because I have a huge hydrosalpinx. I was wondering if anyone has experienced more pain than usual when suffering from adhesions Also at my c section site it is very tender even clothes burn when they touch it.

Sorry for the me post but I hope to get to know you all


Please could you add me to this thread my test date is 2nd July

They only collected 3 follies and three egg but luckily they all fertilised so I doubt it OHSS.


----------



## Macgyver

Welcome Watson1973, I think you will find that alot of us have suffered with cramping pains, it is normal sweetie, but if it gets too bad call your clinic for advise.  If it starts to worry you, call your Clinic, I am sure they will put your mind at rest or tell you the best thing to do.
Good luck with your tx sweetie .   

Luv Mac x.x.x


----------



## watson1973

Congratulation on your BFP Macgyver, I probably should have explained it propely. I cant actually work or walk as Im in chronic pain. Im getting the usual cramps I think but this is something different. Ive noticed that some ladies on here have had adhesions and was wondering if their pain tailed off or got worse. Gonna get a scan tomorrow and bloods to check no infection. x


----------



## Skyblue

oooh watson - I'd def get that checked out, you poor thing.....  Hope you get some answers x

Kerry - so sorry to hear of the loss of your friend.  We also lost a friend last year to cancer at the same age - awful when so young....     

Hope everyone is managing to hold up OK?
I am crumbling rapidly every day.  DH saying not to give up on these wee embies just yet but I feel very negative today.
I am 7dp5dt and not a single symptom.....  When to test?!!   

Hope you all sleep well (better than me this prednisolone is playing havoc....).

Skyblue x x x


----------



## caroali

Hi there,

HI Kerrie, I am so sorry your lost your friend,  , I'll pray for you to get a BFP next time you test ! Stay positive !

Hi Thumbelina congratulations for your BFP ! I am so pleased for you !  

Hi Kuki2010 I so sorry it didn't work out for you , send you lots of hugs and Good luck for next time in september ?     

Hi Londonite, hope you are well and staying positive, not long to go now, I am testing on 24/06 too !    

Caroali xxx


----------



## kizzymouse

good luck to all testing in next few days    

I'm back at work on night shift - the joys LOL    

It's ok actually - taking my mind of the triplets - well kind of lol   

Wondering what they are getting up to in womb land   

I thought I'd be so tired tonight but I seem to be managing - cramps have eased off - just have weird stabbing pains intermittently. They aren't that intense either.

It could all be the pessaries though!!   

Talk tomorrow xx


----------



## Macgyver

Watson1973 - I am sorry to hear its that painfull, I am glad they are testing you as you need to get sorted, no one should be in that sort of pain.     sending you loads of     to get better soon


----------



## sarah1986

Hi Ladies
This is my 2nd time on here, 1st cycle of iui last month was a bfn so im back again! OTD 3rd July - Didnt make it to test day last time tho  

Few things different this time round - couple more injections, follie bigger at 19mm at last scan, but only one....
DP`s swimmers have improved (even thought he had a few cheeky beers at IOW festival?  ) 
Last time I had 60million put back in - this time 100million put back in and 4 out of 4 swimming the right way   

This is day 2 of 2ww n trying my very hardest to put it at the back of my thoughts   

  to those with bfn`s and   to those amazing bfp`s 

xxx


----------



## Gbs

Hi all,

My very first post on this site (or any site for that matter!), though I have been obsessively following you all for some time now. To be honest, I thought I could do this alone with just DH to support me but now I am in the dreaded 2WW, I realise I can't! Not sure if my signature will work so a bit about me, I am 36 and am on first cycle of IVF due to unexpained infertility. 2 grade 1 embies on board 18.6.10. OTD 2.7.10. NEVER has 2 weeks felt so long... It's unreal. Am only on day 3 and am already going mad. I know I am not alone! Every ache, twinge etc etc is converted into some deep meaning at the mo! And I am generally a very laid back person. I am back to work tomorrow so hopefully that will take my mind of things a bit (yeah, whatever!). Please can you add me to the list of OTD? 

I wish you all so much luck and hope for lots of BFP's. 

xx

I am hoping checking this board will give me something to do each night to distract me!


----------



## taryn2010

Pls add me - First IVF cycle. Testing 23 June!!!


----------



## ANGELA29A

welcome taryn and gbs, 2ww is sssooo hard i test 25th june, found this site my saviour
        to all.xx


----------



## taryn2010

Thanks Angela, and good luck. Not long now!

I am going insane. These last 2 days are going to KILL me. I had mild AF type pains most of last week. Then started spotting on Thursday which got a little heavier but still not proper AF - only in the mornings or late at night and brown. Hope this is a good sign - implantation maybe Really tempted to test early but still want to hold on to any small glimmer of hope that there might be.


----------



## taryn2010

Can anyone help the newbie? How do I include the summary at the bottom?


----------



## ANGELA29A

i agree the last few days are a killer, brown is good from what i have picked up on here, are u doing a hpt or blood test?
did u have ivf or ivf with icsi, ?
I've had af cramps all the way through can't sleep on my left side too uncomfortable, boobs were sore at the start and now not, butstill have boig blue veins on them, it mental torture, where abouts r u i'm in norfolk, uk?


----------



## ANGELA29A

go in to profile, modify, then forum profile, and put info in signature box.x


----------



## M2M

I'm pretty sure I'm out of the running, though I haven't tested yet. Started bleeding heavily this morning, terrible cramps, just feel devastated. I'll do a test later on today. OTD isn't until Friday... this feels so cruel. I have to keep taking the pessaries until Friday.


----------



## ANGELA29A

m2m, have u rang hospital for advice?
i'm so sorry , don't know what to say, thinking of you, x x


----------



## taryn2010

Angela, thanks for your help.

M2M - Don't give up hope. It's not over until you test -ve. And stay on the meds! Good luck


----------



## Mudpuffin

Good luck M2M we'll be thinking of you.

Hi all,

Please can you add me also to the list as now another dreaded 2WW with OTD 2nd july. 

We are praying this one is  'the one'.

Love and babydust to all you other lovely ladies!

Mud
x


----------



## taryn2010

Angela - Doing blood test on Wednesday. IVF only - no ICSI. Only managed to retrieve 2 good eggs but only one lasted up to 5 day blast for transfer. What about you?

My cramps weren't that bad just dull AF cramps. And very now and then a sharp twinge in my side. But all of that is gone now. Boobs were also very very sore last week but, like you, not anymore! Did you have any spotting?

I am many many miles away from you in South Africa. Loving the World Cup fever here but would be much better if I could have a glass of wine to while watching the games. Hope it will all be worth it in the end!!!


----------



## taryn2010

Gbs - I had my ET on a Saturday and went back to work on the Monday. For me, going back to work was good but I still think about it every second of the day and especially every time I need to run to the loo. Be prepared to over-analyse every single symptom - think we all do it trying to look for signs! Good luck and just stay positive!


----------



## Gbs

Thanks Taryn.

I'm sure work will only give me the illusion of taking my mind off it. Also a bit worried as I have a very physcial job which also involves taking x-rays, which obviously I can't do any more. And no-one at work knows so many lies ahead, methinks. I already had to lie about time off for EC and ET and say DH had to have an op hence why I needed some time off. First thing that came into my head when asked what the op was for was a lump removal (??!!!) so I now need to decide where that "lump" was.  . !! I am "working" from home today and have done nothing but watch the clock (I swear it's not moving!   .  I told DH that I intend to sleep as much as possible for the next 2 weeks to make the time go by. I was in bed by 8.30pm last night! And then up every hour for the loo. And cramps etc...

xx


----------



## ANGELA29A

taryn.
they collected 3 eggs, only 1 survived and fertalised, but as ii'm 36 was told by hospital they were only putting 1 in anyway, 
still have twinge in my side, wonder whats that all about, others seem to get it.
I haven't had any spotting,  not sure if tahts good or bad, as some say thats implantation bleeding and a good sign..
blimey south africa, yes just up the road...lol
Glass of wine would be lovely, well probably a bottle..lol
Only thing keeping me going is the day we test is my late brothers birthday and hoping thats a sign...
love and good luck  to you.


----------



## ANGELA29A

gbs the waiting doesn't get any easier, but this site is wonderful, to be able to talk about it to your hearts consent, i know exactly whatt u mean about the clock not moving, i was in bed at 6.30 last nite...


----------



## taryn2010

@ Gbs - Bwahahahaha, that's really funny. You may have a real 'lump' in your tummy soon to explain   The lying is horrible. I also had to tell a few white lies at the office to explain where I was. I always keep my answer simple . . . 'it's a gynaecological issue' That seems to shut people up pretty quickly! Good luck with trying to sleep the time away. i've struggled to fall asleep and keep waking up super early - my mind is going wild with 'what ifs'.

Just look after yourself during this time. Remeber you are the most important one right now so don't let anyone stress you out! xxx


----------



## Gbs

Thanks ladies!

I have just been on the phone for a hour to my friend (one of only a couple of people who know anything about all this) and thought I'd get "back" to work (ie start..) but just had to check the message board first... I clearly have no discipline and am going to be the sort of person who tests far too early! Not good, I know!

I am trying to take good care of myself. I usually go swimming several times a week, and my clinic said this was OK. However, after looking on the internet, seems the general consensus is not to during the 2ww, so bang goes that too. Also eating myself out of house of home. Definitely not alone there!

Right, I really do have to at least _try_ to do some work now!

You all take good care of yourselves too. I'm convinced PMA is half the battle. 

xx


----------



## taryn2010

@ Angela - I spoke to my clinic about the twinges - I seemed to get them on and off sometimes in the left ovary and sometimes in the right. My clinic told me that this is pretty normal and it's just because the ovaries have been so hard at work over the last while with all the meds. So I don't think this is anything for you to worry about. Also, you may find that they ease up a litttle as time goes by - mine stopped about 5 days after ET. 
Really hope that it's implantation - that would be really good. I have just read that you shouldn't read too much into these 'symptoms' because everyone is so different. Who knows, maybe what I am thinking is an implantation bleed is actually a light AF. But it really has been quite different from a normal AF so hoping not.
You and I seem to be in a similar boat here. I originally had 3 eggs, but they could only use 2. One of the 2 was not 'mature' enough for fertilisation so they tried to re-inseminate it on day 2. But by day 3 it had still not done anything so we only had the one little emby that matured to blasto and transferred on day 5. I'm 32 and my doc told me that he was more than happy to only transfer 1. But quite honestly, I wouldn't have minded having 2 viable embies to transfer - pretty keen to have twins and get this over and done with!!!! I also don't really have much time because I have so few eggs left! Oh well, one will do just fine in the meantime - beggars can't be chosers!!!

I def think that your test day being on your late brother's bday is a good sign. Just keep up the positive thoughts.

Big hugs xxx


----------



## watson1973

M2m I hope everything is ok hun my fingers are crossed for you.

Been to clinic today and they said I'm collecting fluid in my 9vary. and hydro is getting bigger. Need another scan on Thursday they said it. May burst nice ! Can't stand the pain much longer was crying all night thank-you for your kind words everone. Also anyone new this.  Isnot the norm so dont worry


----------



## oxford5557

Mudpuffin
Can you tell me if you knew that you had miscarried at 7 weeks.
I am 7 weeks .Felt nauseated Fri Sat Sun .Less so today .Tiny brown specs in discaharge ie mixed with progesterone (Sorry TMI).
tERRIFED THAT OUR LITTLE ONE HAS MISCARRIED AND I would not know.
Salli xxxx


----------



## bisou

Hello   

Can I join you please. 
I Had et after IVF on th 16th June and OTD is 30th June.

x x x x


----------



## scottie1

Hi everyone, looking for some advice.
It is D-Day for me tomorrow as i have my blood test.  I couldn't wait and have done a clearblue test which came up 1-2 wks pregnant.  2 hours later i had to do another and it came up not pregnant.  anyone any ideas?  i have no idea which could be right.  i was thinking perhaps i have done the 2nd test too soon and should wait until morning.

Any input would be appreciated, i am driving myself crazy.

Scottie1


----------



## loubes

Hi Scottie, did you drink lots of water before the second test?  Your urine may have been too weak if so and then the hormone won't have been picked up by the test.  If you can hold out i'd do another one tomorrow morning with your first wee of the day.  You can't get a false positive so something must have been there the first time, it sounds promising to me hun x


----------



## scottie1

yes, i drank loads and forced it.  i just wanted a 2nd positive.  i thought as much that the wee would be too weak.  i am just impatient, this is the first postive i have ever seen, i want to cry with happiness but i'm too scared incase it turns out to be a negative.
i will try in the morning before i go to the clinic.  

many thanks.

scottie1


----------



## kizzymouse

that's definitely a positive Scottie!!        

your second wee was just too weak hunny - your blood test will show you are pregnant - so happy for you


----------



## scottie1

thanks Kizzymouse, i will be reassured tomorrow, if i don't have a heart attack with stress before then!!


----------



## loubes

well that screams a definate positive to me scottie.  I won't say the big C word just yet but just    for you x


----------



## scottie1

yeah loubes, i'm not celetrating yet. tonight will be a long night!!!!


----------



## kizzymouse

Scottie - hang in there - it's all waiting waiting waiting isn't it? LOL     


Have you any words of wisdom for me re 2WW, symptoms, testing etc?

Was considering testing 8dp6dt - which is Wed - scared though - why do clinic say blood test 2 wks after transfer!!!? Seems ages esp when they are 6 days old when transferrred


----------



## londonite

Good luck Scottie. Im trying hard not to test and hold out to clinic visit on Thursday.But who knows?I seem to lacking on
self discipline.
Very sad. My friends just told me shes pregnant-so surprised,not even trying etc etc.Not happy for her sad for me.
Why is it so hard when Im nicer than her-that diet pill popping,stoner,jack d drinking loon?  Its good to vent!
Husband thinks Im an -itch.I am. Sick of it sick of it sick of it
Stinking pessaries coming out again.

Salli ring your clinic and try to stay calm.I know its hard but you will be okay.Fingers crossed for you

Welcome to the rollarcoaster new 2wwers
x


----------



## NKK

Hi,
my OTD is not for a whole 7 days, 28th June so every minute is dragging.

I'm devastated that I discovered today that I have been taking less of my gestone dosage than I was supposed to. Called the clinic in a panic and they said not to worry as the body already has enough progesterone, but am so nervous now that I've jeopardised my implantation!!

Was on 17 days stimming and didn't make a single mistake yet stumbled on the last hurdle. Not to mention that the hormones are making me a total psycho - URGH!

Can someone tell me they get it and it'll make me feel better!


----------



## kizzymouse

We're all in the same boat NKK - hugs honey    

Londonite - you aren't a b**ch hunny - it's normal to feel that way - some ppl get pregnant so easy it really does make us ladies feel worse    


Hugs and positive thoughts to all


----------



## scottie1

Kizzymouse, from what i understand is that the hormone level isnt traceable in the blood until approx. 12 days after transfer, pee test is a few days later, this is why my clinic are testing my blood post 12 days.  I don't think it matters really how old the embie was when transferred.

You are doing well, 8 days past! Hang in there..... I know it will drive you    but try to keep yourself occupied.

I haven't really wanted to test until the last day or two as i know Tuesday is DDay and the last 24 hrs have been the worst ever.

It is constantly on mind and i do feel really uptight and stressed.  I have so much hope like all you that this time it will work and we will be blessed.

     for all of us in this wait....

love Scottie1


----------



## kizzymouse

Someone messed my bubbles up     

I wanna cry now and don't feel lucky - how irrational and sad!   

I hear you Scottie - 8 days is probs too early then   

I'm only 6 days past transfer today


----------



## scottie1

Londonite, thanks.  
I know life is crap and some of us were bloody unlucky and others irresponsible and don't give a toss and get pregnant at a drop of a hat, but we get on with it what else can we do.   

NKK, hang in there, i'm sure if the clinic thought there was a problem with the meds. they would have told you. xxxx


----------



## londonite

NKK-
Hey sweetie:
Think you will find we all get it
It will be ok.Everyone has cocked up something along the way. I know women who did their fist injection wrong and 
had their cycles cancelled. Rob broke our last injection andcut his hands,then stabbed me in the thumb with an empty needle and we are still hanging in there (the idiot!)
As for being slightly out of your head. Think thats part of the course.Ive made hubbys life hell for the last couple of weeks. Every time we had a scan he would say Great that went well and Id say DID IT,DID IT?? Lets see if they can put the scanner up your  next time and see how great that is.  Or something equally as nasty.
He has lived through it,still loves me and heres hoping we are successful so I dont kill him next time

Kizzymouse-you might want to rethink the your not a ---- thing!!1
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## scottie1

Kizzymouse can explain what 'bubbles' are.  sorry i am somewhat new to this site


----------



## scottie1

Londonite, your last reply to NKK did make me chuckle.
I can just imagine it......


----------



## kizzymouse

bubble crisis over LOL   

bubbles are little things members can blow us for luck Scottie


----------



## londonite

You dont need bubbles for luck.Everyone here is wishing the best for you and hoping you have a baby.Keep the faith!


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Scottie wow you got a positive! That's fantastic! You can not get a false positive. the second one did not work because it was later in the day and not the first pee. Good luck for Tom, i may see you there lol 

Londonite your message made me chuckle! Love the scan comment re your dh. It is so like that isn't it, they get away with all the horrible bits. Lol

Welcome newbies, good luck for your 2ww

Kizzy how you doing how was your first night at work in the end.

Good luck to all those testing in next few days. Hope u get that bfp!!! 

Please blow me some bubbles girls for my blood test Tom, I am so scared it will be a bfn.  

Love Kerrie xxxx


----------



## kizzymouse

GOOD LUCK KERRIE


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Thanks Kizzy, keep meaning to say, love your profile pic.  I love twilight.  

Xxxx


----------



## londonite

Kerrie and other Testers....Off to bed.Best of luck for tomorrow. Be strong, everything will be okay


----------



## kizzymouse

night londonite   

Kerrie - I LOVE twilight - you are never too old for vampires and shapeshifters!!   

Can't wait for eclipse to come out   

Reading the true blood books at the moment


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Thanks londonite. I so hope I get that bfp!!! 

Kizzy, yes me too!!! Read all the books loved them! And I loved the films! Am so excited about seeing eclipse!!    

I have watched true blood season one and two on tv loved it. U reading the same thing? 

Kerrie x


----------



## kizzymouse

Yep - Sookie Stackhouse series - I'm on book 7 or 8   

Quite different to the tv series - which I love too


----------



## scottie1

Hi Everyone

It is 4am.  I said I wouldnt' sleep 2nite.  I have just done another pee stick and yes a    again!!!  I cannot believe it.  Not telling DH just yet as don't want to give him false hope. Will wait for bloods as I am sitting here looking at the stick in disbelief.

Kerrie and all the other testers today, I have everything crossed for you all.  Loads of    and here is hoping xxxxx  

Yes I may see you Kerrie at the clinic. Big    for today.

Love Scottie


----------



## kizzymouse

Scottie - YOU ARE PREGNANT HONEY!!! 
Believe it    

So happy for you - hope you come back and tell us some fantastic hcg levels - maybe it's twins!!!      

I'm not feeling hopeful - how did you feel in 2WW? 
Had twinges and crampy feelings on and off all night ( I'm at work ) - just keep thinking the witch is arriving - praying it isn't true though


----------



## scottie1

Morning Kizzymouse, I am waiting on definitive 100% proof, when the clinic tells me.  Until then I will remain hopeful but still hold some doubt.

What kind of work do you do?  

Actually, during the 2ww, I've felt little bit sickly, sore boobs, restless sleeping (usually i'm out like a log!!) odd pains down near my ovaries but this could be ENDO.  Unbelieveable wind like you wouldn't believe. Water leakage downstairs!!  I understand these are all symptoms of the drugs. 

I will let you all know how it goes today xxx


----------



## fillan

Oh Scottie, I so bet you're pregnant!!! How fantastic!!!! 2 positive tests don't just happen by mistake!! But- good luck at the clinic today!! When do you have to be there? Have had similar symptoms to you during the past week.
Good luck to all the other testers today, sending you lots of positive thoughts! 
fillanxxx


----------



## M2M

Congratulations to those of you with a   - you all deserve it soooo much and I'm really happy for you.   

Could you please update me on the list? My OTD was moved forward by my clinic due to heavy bleeding and it's a very clear   for us this time.


----------



## ANGELA29A

Morning congratulations to all that has a   
I'm out of the running ladies, had brown blleding this morning took a test 12dpt, and   , had tears, anger, rang hospial they said to see how it goes and test again, thursday or wit til friday which was the date anyway, but i know theres no point, been to loo, and felt a clot pass, life is poop sometimes, going to look positively thats its not out time yet, go and lose wait for the next try in 6 months time. good ladies, i shall pop by from time to time, can anyone tell me how to do a ticker(countdown on weight loss).xxx


----------



## thumbelina

Angela291 and M2M - Im so sorry hunnis      xxx

I have missed loads but congrats to all the ladies with bfps and      to all the ladies with bfns xxx

Kizzymouse - How are things going hunnii ?      xxx


----------



## ANGELA29A

so sorry m2m, i'm in the same boat as you as of today, thinking of you.xx


----------



## taryn2010

Congrats to all with BFP

So sorry Angela and M2M. Thinking of you today. My test is tomorrow and I am beside myself!!! The spotting has still not stopped but AF has not arrived yet either. Got some funny cramps today - not really like anything I have felt before. Don't know what to think - going mad here at the office - and behaving like a real woman to all my colleagues. They're not luving me at the moment and have no idea what is going on with me. Very tempted to test but DH says NO NO NO!!! Going to try to hold out until the bloods tomorrow. Please say lots of


----------



## taryn2010

sorry, that was 'behaving' like a real _itch' . . . definitely not behaving like a 'woman'


----------



## Tess B

Hi

I have been reading on here for a few days now.  I have done ICSI , EC was on 7th June and got 2 embroys put back in on 9th June and test date is 25th June.  This wait has been absolute torture.

I am writing to ask if anyone has had similar or same symptoms to myself.  Since Saturday I have been feeling stomach cramp first thing on a morning and the throughout the day on Saturday was odd twinge and now first thing still stomach cramp (when I go to the loo) and during the day I feel discomfort, can't say its pain but can definately feel something and not sure what it could be.

Does anybody think this is a sign I will get my period soon?  I hope not.


----------



## bisou

Good morning ladies.

This is only my second post on here so have not had a chance to read through yet, so will get to some personals soon.

 for all those with BFP's. its wonderful news.

And keep strong for all those who got BFN's this time.   

I have a quick question. 

Is it ok to have sex during the 2ww?         

x x x x


----------



## kizzymouse

Scottie - I just know you will come back with good hcg levels    Your symptoms sound similar to mine - praying I'm as lucky as you. Clinic told me don't use hpt if poss but if I have to then 12 dpt is okay. I dunno - might just wait    I'm a quality technician for a dairy hence shift working - just got up now lol   

M2M and Angles - big hugs ladies, bfn's suck!       

Thumbelina - I'm okay hunny - as best I can be in the 2WW - not feeling like it's worked, but who does?    Do you feel pregnant?    

Bisou - I've always read that no you shouldn't have sex in 2WW. Not sure though. Gosh, I couldn't be bothered LOL     But then I haven't got the greatest sex drive since all this tx malarkey started.    

Kerrie - thinking of you honey, hope your blood test is +ve    

hello everyone else - going to eat eat eat now - absolutely starving!!


----------



## taryn2010

Bisou - I was told by my clinic "Absolutely NO sex during 2ww".

Kizzy - I'm in the same boat as you - sex drive? what sex drive? Mine's pretty much disappeared through all this


----------



## Skybreeze

bisou said:


> Is it ok to have sex during the 2ww?
> 
> x x x x


I have heard 2 different answers to this.... My clinic always said never to have sex in the 2ww as sperm contains a hormone that can make you uterus contract, which you dont want to happen in the 2ww.

However having orgasms in the 2ww is good, having an orgasm will bring blood flow to your uterus, so good for any little embie embedding. 
Sometimes those in the 2ww or very early pregnancy can experience orgasms in there sleep, or upon waking up. I had in alot in my 3rd 2ww, but towards the end they started around 12dp EC.

Good luck
Natalie xxx


----------



## ANGELA29A

i was told to avoid sex, but not a no, no, 
taryn..good luck hold on in there, 
good luck tess, hoping u get a positive.x
good luck everybody...hospital told me to retest friday don't see much point, it would be a miracle if its all ok.x


----------



## thumbelina

Kizzymouse - The 2ww is such torture. I still dont have many symptoms. Two nights ago started waking up in the night to pee. I still have the stabbing pains and slightly tingly nipples. Still starving frpm Pred.. Other than that nothing..Good luck hun     

Bisou - We were told to avoid it on 2ww. Still are avoiding it. Im too scared... lol     

Angela29A     

    and     

Love Thumbelina xxx


----------



## bisou

Ladies

Thank you all for your advise. i feel sure that its is not recomended but clinic did not say not too. And I have been feeling extremely frisky for the last two days   

Skybreeze you are a lucky girl.   

Taryn and Kizzy mouse- I had no interest up until two days ago and I had et only on 16th. But feel a bit guilty for the sex thing, as was not told anything by clinic just that nothing strenuous for couple of days and then back to normal.

but I have read that  you should have no uterus shaking sex but gentle is fine.  
OH it is so confusing.  


But i def like skybreeze's thinking  

Thanks again girlsx  x x x

Hey Thumberlina- Do you feel pregnant or still cant beleive it


Taryn -       for tomorrow. 


Angela-    


hello to all the other ladies


----------



## stillwaiting081

Hey Bisou!

I was told by my doc NO SEX during this dreaded 2ww! So u better dont it again or consult ur doc!

Congrats 2 all who got BFP  

   2 those who got BFN.

N best wishes n   thoughts 2 those who'll b testing soon!


----------



## bisou

Still waiting- Thanks hon.. I am annoyed that my clinic didnt say anything to me, but also a little guilty myself.

But I will be good from now on


----------



## Joolsey

Hi

Can I be added please,  I have had DE IVF, test date is 1st July and I have everything crossed!


----------



## Loll

Hello everyone
Big Congrats to all BFP's welldone x

To all BFN's am so sorry for you    x


----------



## kirst01

Evening all,

I am only 3dp5dt and I am going    . Have a small amount of brownish discharge when i wipe (tmi) so driving myself mad that AF is arriving. I think I expect it to as on my last 2 cycles I bled 6dp5dt. I have also had stabbing pains in lower stomach and have had mild cramping since transfer day. This is the worst part ever!!!

Big big    to all the BFP and massive    to all the BFN.

xx


----------



## taryn2010

This has been the longest day ever and I can't stop thinking about the test tomorrow morning. Tick tock tick tock. Don't think I'll be getting much shut eye tonight. DH having a couple of drinks with the boys to take the edge off - very jealous right now.

Holding thumbs for tomorrow.

Kirst - I had the exact same thing most of my 2ww. The cramps started straight after transfer (12 June) and started with light brown spotting 4 days after. This hasn't stopped yest but AF still not come either so taking that as a positive sign. While the spotting hasn't stopped completely, the cramping has eased up a little. Good luck, and hang in there   

Good luck to all those testing soon xxx


----------



## kirst01

Taryn 2010- good luck for tomorrow hun-sending you     

xx


----------



## taryn2010

Thanks Kirst. You hand in there


----------



## fillan

Huge congratulations to all the BFP!!! Enjoy such fantastic news.

Sending all the BFN loads of strength and hope! It'll be your time soon!! 

Not sure how to survive to Friday- been the longest and hardest 2 weeks ever! Part of me is thinking that I need to brace myself for a BFN as it's my first ICSI attempt.
fillanxxx


----------



## Gbs

Hi all,

I really do feel like we are all in this together. Feeling very emotional at the mix of great BFP news   and the heartbreaking BFN results  . I feel so much for you all.

Back to work today and amazingy I felt great! Very busy so no time for pondering (well a bit), just in, dinner and early bedtime. The sleeps until OTD are decreasing...

xx


----------



## kizzymouse

good luck for testing tomorrow Taryn ( is that your real name? it's lovely!)     

are you doing hpt or having bloods done?


----------



## Oonagh14

Im going dotty on this 2ww

Can someone tell me this

If your AF doesn't arrive on day 14 (after egg collection) ie -when it is due, and you manage to get to test day is it pretty much fait acompli that you're getting a BFP?


I am currently 10 days past a 3 day transfer. No AF as of yet.


----------



## londonite

Think nothings definate til confirmed by test.But I hope so.
Im so sorry bfn's. I hope you get through it alright and go on to fight another day.Its so so sad.
im off to clinic tomorrow to get an ultrasound as Im feeling weird.New sharp pain in my abdomin, different
to those after EC and ET. Sod it, not looking good...but at least its another day with no cooking or house work
I guess.
This IVF really -ucks with your head doesnt it?I told myself not to get my hopes up,but was secretly thinking it would work 
and now am gutted.I know its not over til the fat lady sings...but Im eating cookies and starting to humm

Goodluck tomorrows testers and congratulations to BFPs
x


----------



## kizzymouse

Are you taking progesterone ( pessaries) ??

They keep womb lining from shedding. 
Also if you have had IVF your af will not be due when it is normally due as your cycle has been controlled by drugs.

good luck


----------



## scottie1

Hi ladies

Okay after all my stressing yesterday it was confirmed today at the clinic as a    . 
So yes the pee sticks were correct.  OMG I am in shock!!!!

So sorry for the   's (Angela29A & M2M), we all know too well the stress and disppointment.      Sending my love to you all.

Testers tomorrow, Taryn, fingers crossed for a    tomorrow.

Kerrie, haven't heard from you, hope you are okay and you got result you so wanted.


Re: sex, I was told it's a definite no no in 2ww.

Thanks to everyone yesterday i was really a nervous wreck.

Love Scottie


----------



## kizzymouse

Londonite - is it test day tomorrow?


----------



## kizzymouse

Told you so scottie!!!!!!!!             

congrats honey xxx


----------



## Oonagh14

kizzymouse said:


> Are you taking progesterone ( pessaries) ??
> 
> They keep womb lining from shedding.
> Also if you have had IVF your af will not be due when it is normally due as your cycle has been controlled by drugs.
> 
> good luck


Yeah Im on the horrid Utrogestan pessaries. I suppose really my main thought was- if I get to test day without AF surely that means a BFP?


----------



## kizzymouse

Not necessarily hunny - I've got to test day a few times and af not shown up til pessaries stopped.   

But you are right - it is better to have no AF before test day cos I think if it is going to come it will no matter what!

I'm on 6 utrogestan a day - I hate putting them in - lost a few down the toilet ha ha!!     
Cyclogest were easier!!

good luck - when's test day?


----------



## scottie1

Niamh84, 

I'm on same pessaries.  I did HPT day 10 neg+.  Day 11 HPT pos+ and also on Day 12 HPT pos+ and confirmed today on my test date by bloods if this helps.

Kizzymouse, I know, I was a disbeliever......


----------



## kizzymouse

So happy for you Scottie - when's first scan? What was hcg levels?


----------



## scottie1

you know, i never even asked the hcg levels. I'm going back on Thursday for them to check the levels are increasing normally and then scan in 7 wks they said.


----------



## Oonagh14

OTD is not till Friday, but Im dying to try on Thursday....


----------



## kizzymouse

They will tell you Thursday then - doesn't matter - YOU ARE PREGNANT!!! Yipeee!    

Niamh - oooh not long to go


----------



## scottie1

Niamh84, its a tough call, i just couldn't wait any longer..


----------



## scottie1

Angela29A

I don't know about the weight loss ticker count down thingy as I'm rubbish at this internet stuff, but I lost 4st in 4 months to try this time in June.  I was turning 40 yrs and weight had always been an issue for me and i knew time was no longer on my side. Over the years i've been up and down like a yoyo but nothing worked.    I was on a strict monitored eating plan called 'Lighterlife'.  It worked for me and i lost 1stone a month and was dropping the dress sizes.  It is a little expensive of £70/w.  I don't know what your timescale is but I can recommend it.

Best of luck.
Scottie


----------



## londonite

My test days Thursday so scan is early.Im hoping they will see an abnormally large baby or do the blood test anyway.
Just hoping they dont see crazy looking ovaries.Want them to say Im ok and things are looking good.
May pee on stick in morning anyway just to push myself over the edge of sanity


----------



## scottie1

londonite, my hopes will be with you xxxx

i found the last day or two   . its the build up to it i expect.


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

Can I be added please OTD is 4 July which is also my Birthday but will be doing an HPT on 2 June  as we will be camping with friends for the weekend and would prefer to do it in Private before hand.


Good luck to everyone   
Christina
1dpt 5dt 3 hatching  blasts


----------



## fillan

londonite, good luck for you today! Fingers crossed that everything is fine.
Good luck to all the other testers today.

Oh my God, scottie you are pregnant, congratulations! What fantastic news! See, we all knew it anyway. Do you reckon I could test on Thursday even though my testday is only Friday? am going absolutely crazy here, and as you say the build-up is just so enormous! Just knicker checking all the time, and been feeling dizzy, nauseous, headache again since yesterday. Really don't hope it's AF knocking...

fillan


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Well it is all over for me ladies. I got a bfn yesterday. I am so devistated.  

Going back to kiev in aug for one last try. 

Good luck to you all! Hope you get those bfp's! 

Sorry to anyone who like me has a bfn. I know how you are feeling.  

Goodbye for now 

Love Kerrie xxx


----------



## taryn2010

I'm out of the running ladies. Just did got my blood tests back and it's a big fat '-ve'

I am absolutely shattered and don't really know what to do next. I was completely convinced that I was pregnant. Feel like my whole world has just come crashing down. And to top it all off, just found out 2 of my friends are pregnant and weren't really trying. This just sux and feels so unfair. You gotta ask yourself - what did we all do to deserve to go through all this crap?? Sorry, just venting. Really disappointed and v angry!!!

Kizzy - Thanks, yes Taryn is my 'real' name  

Scottie - congrats on your BFP!!!!! Well done girl and enjoy your little bambino - all the best for the preg  

Good luck to all the ladies testing in the next few days!!!!


----------



## kizzymouse

Taryn and Kerrie           , sending love and hugs to you both.

Okaaaay..........send in the   

I felt strange all night, couldn't sleep, too hot, constantly up weeing, and had such bizarre dreams. I asked my Dad and Mum in law to look down on us and please let it be our turn   

So, I was naughty this morning and tested using a cheap crap stick hpt - and I got a faint second line within about 3 -5 mins.    

Feel sick with nerves - could it have worked for me at last? Please lil embies stick!     

I am going to be good and not test until saturday - which is 11dp6dt.   
I know you can get false +ve - but I haven't had any hcg as embryo donation.   

What do you ladies think.......pls don't tell me off - I know I'm impatient and silly!!


----------



## taryn2010

Sounds like this is your time Kizzy!!!! Looks very promising. Just hang in there and stop testing!!!!


----------



## kizzymouse

After 9 treatments it really is hard to belieive Taryn!
But maybe I am due a miracle    

Will use a proper clear blue one on saturday ( non digital - hate the digital ones!! )


----------



## taryn2010

You totally deserve this Kizzy. Saying lots of prayers for you but def looking good        

How have you managed to get through this 9 times? This is my first and I am shattered. Not dealing with this very well! Any words of wisdom?


----------



## kizzymouse

It's hard Taryn sweetie - after 4 IUI's and 3 IVF failures we decided to stop. We did look into adoption - but decided against it - time wasn't on our side as we wanted a baby to adopt not a young child -  but I never stopped thinking about it and just b4 xmas last year my BF offered to do host surrogacy for us   - a true angel - BUT clinic said NO!   

So on way home from appt I cried and cried and I think DH realised that I wasn't over it and still longed to be a mum so much    I told him if it was a switch I could turn it off - but I don't know how to   

So we decided to do one more IVF using my own eggs in March this year - it was best cycle ever - but still BFN.

I was so annoyed at my crappy eggs I persuaded DH to do donor embryos - neither of us have a problem where the baby comes from - it's who raises it that counts   

So here we are - and I can't tell you it's been easy - I've had good days and bad days. But I always thought we'd be great parents - I just wish I'd met DH earlier in life - but life doesn't work that way.

Realistically I think ladies are very very lucky if it works first time - you have to think of it as cumulative - i.e. a few cycles and the odds are better.

Good luck for next time sweetie    
I know how awful bfn's are.......I'm still mentally preparing myself for one now   

Hoping, praying, wishing line to get stronger    

I don't know if that was words of wisdom or not LOL Hugs to you


----------



## taryn2010

That's HECTIC Kizzy!  I so hope this is your time. Will keep you in my prayers.

Thanks for the kind words. Will definitely be trying IVF again. Got app with my doc next week Friday to discuss this cycle and what we can do differently next time. I really hope and pray that the 2nd one goes better. I am trying to be positive and maybe we get really lucky and it happens naturally in between cycles. I know that's wishful thinking but hey, need to stay positive right?


----------



## M2M

*Kizzymouse* - What absolutely wonderful news. That sounds like a definite  to me, especially as you had no trigger shot! I will keep everything possible crossed for you    for a healthy, happy pregnancy. You are an incredibly strong woman to have kept going through everything. This was my first cycle and I feel like my world has fallen apart with my BFN, but you have been through so much... I can't even begin to imagine. This is just fantastic news!

*Taryn* - I'm so sorry to read your news today.  It is so hard, as I am now realising. I didn't realise how hard it would actually be.  Thinking of you. It's so awful when you find out others are expecting without even trying... it just feels so cruel.

*Kerrie* - So sorry to hear your news too.  So sad... I am gutted for you. I will probably be cycling again in August too so hopefully we will get our positive results then.   

*Scottie* - Such wonderful news! I am soooooo happy for you! I wondered, before my BFN, if reading about other people's successes would bring me down... but it doesn't, it cheers me up and gives me hope. I am thrilled for you! 

I am struggling a lot after my BFN. It feels like there's no light at the end of the tunnel but I know we will try again... it's just going to take some time to heal from this.


----------



## bisou

Taryn and Kerrie -   so sorry ladies. But stay strong if you can and   that next time is your time

Angela- if you click on somebody else's ticker it will take you to the ticker factpry website, click on all tickers and you will find a list of topics to put on ticker. and hey presto you have your own.

 Scottie- thats is wonderful news 


Kizzy- Ooh how exciting  i am    that you get that BFP.  


AFM- I am on day 7 of    and feel like crying. no symptoms, nothing. but trying not to be too optimisitc so if bfn I will not cry. this is my first IVF also and have been told by clinic not to expect too much.


hello to all you lovekly ladies

Congrats for the lovely BFP's 

and massive hugs   and kisses to the ladies with bfn's.


----------



## taryn2010

*M2M & Kerry * - Looks like you're both trying again in August? My DH wants to try again asap but I just don't think I am ready. I am meeting with my doc next week and want to suggest another cycle in August too. Hopefully that will be a good month for us all!!!

*M2M * I also thought that reading other's good news would make me feel just aweful. But you're right! For me, it just puts things in perspective and proves that there is hope out there.

*Kizzy* - Like I said, I'm sure this the one for you. Holding thumbs, crossing fingers, toes and everything else that can possibly be crossed.

*Scottie* - Big congrats!!!!!!

I think I am going to drown my sorrows tonight with a BEEEEG glass of wine . . . . mmmmm, no, make that a BOTTLE!


----------



## ANGELA29A

taryn and kerrie, so sorry to hear your news, its so not fair we didn't get a bfn, unfortunately its a 6 month wait for us to try again, east of england guide lines, , good luck if you try again august, 
congratulations kizzy sounds like it is your time.xx


----------



## kizzymouse

Sending all you ladies hugs    - don't give up - my heart goes out to you all - it's so unfair!    

Well girls - send the police in    I've been naughty!

I went out and bought a boots own test and tested with new wee - line came up in 2 mins - faint but a line. ( not as faint as cheapo stick!)

So being the suspicious type I fished out my clearblues from their hiding place under the sink     - and a blue cross came up within a minute    - not as dark as other line but a DEFINITE LINE!

I'm shaking and crying and so sick!   
Haven't told DH yet - can't get him on fone ( he will tell me off lol    ) - told BF and we both howled down the phone together lol.

Is it really true - can I believe it?


----------



## taryn2010

Kizzy - Awesome Awesome Awesome!!!!!! So happy for you


----------



## loubes

Kizzy - thats amazing, i'm so pleased for you x x x


----------



## kizzymouse

Thank you so much ladies


----------



## ANGELA29A

kizzy thats fantastic.


----------



## scottie1

Kizzymouse, brilliant!!!!!  Sounds very good.  Oh how you so deserve it!!!! I have everything crossed for you.  OMG excellent! excellent news.

I done the same thing, day 10 used a cheap one and it was more negative.  day 11 and day 12 both using clear blue digital, came up positive.  I too was shaking with disbelief.

Are you going for blood test?

Thanks to everyone for your good wishes.

Taryn, really sorry it didn't work for you this time.  

Kerry, loads of luck in Kiev for August, my hopes are with you.

To all the BFN's stay strong and keep hope.x

love Scottie


----------



## kizzymouse

Hi Scottie - thanks darling - we ALL deserve it - we're fabulous! lol    

I just did a CB digital = PREGNANT 1-2 WKS!!!

WOW!

Did you get same result on yours? ( weeks I mean LOL )

Stay strong ladies and stay full of hope - miracles can happen


----------



## Skybreeze

Niamh84 said:


> Im going dotty on this 2ww
> 
> Can someone tell me this
> 
> If your AF doesn't arrive on day 14 (after egg collection) ie -when it is due, and you manage to get to test day is it pretty much fait acompli that you're getting a BFP?
> 
> I am currently 10 days past a 3 day transfer. No AF as of yet.


Hey hun

I have got to test day on all 4 of my 2ww's, My first 2 cycles I didnt test until 17dp EC. I am afraid you cant really say AF would be due '14dpEC' when doing IVF. Your 2ww support can hold off AF for days.

Good luck
Natalie xxx


----------



## Skybreeze

kizzymouse said:


> Hi Scottie - thanks darling - we ALL deserve it - we're fabulous! lol
> 
> I just did a CB digital = PREGNANT 1-2 WKS!!!
> 
> WOW!
> 
> Did you get same result on yours? ( weeks I mean LOL )
> 
> Stay strong ladies and stay full of hope - miracles can happen


OMG Kizzy, this is AMAZING!!! I am soooo pleased for you sweetie... OMG your so having triplets....

Natalie xxxx


----------



## kizzymouse

LOL natalie - maybe!?    thanks honey xx


----------



## MissE

Hey ladies, i wonder would it be possible to join you. I am just over half way through my 2ww. Have been quite positive up until this point but today am feeling a little wobbly. This is my first 2ww. Had ec in Feb but ET was cancelled due to ohss so just had first FET.

Kizzy and scottie and anyone else with BFP congrats ladies.

Loads of      to anyone with BFN.

Loads of            to everyone still waiting.

Emma xx


----------



## georgielass

i everyone! 
this site is a godsend!
this is my first post regarding my 1st attempt at ICSI, im on day 8 of my two week wait, and feeling very mixed, guessing this is going to be a long process! 

so hi to all! and thanks for all the great topics and posts!! 

georgie x x x x  

ps my test date is the 29th june!


----------



## cleozulu

Well i am half way through my 2 week wait and im getting scared now, I had some slight cramping this morning that lasted up till lunch time so dont know what to think about that xxxxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse

I've had cramping since ET and got BFP today - cramps are good I think as long as no af - sending you positive thoughts


----------



## cleozulu

Thanks Kizzymouse and congratulations on your           


you must be on   


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Oonagh14

I've been so naughty- OTD isn't till Friday but couldn't wait any longer.

Hubby is on his way back from a big exam for a degree he is doing through work- he just phoned all upet that it had gone so badly so I decided to test so I could hopefully give him something to cheer him up when he got home.

2 Lines appeared immediately!!!!!


----------



## kizzymouse

Niamh!!!    Woo hoo!!    Congrats honey - great feeling isn't it?


----------



## M2M

Absolutely wonderful news, Niamh... sooo happy for you!


----------



## scottie1

Kizzy, yes i got the same 'PREGNANT 1-2'. I couldn't believe it, oh i am so very pleased for you.

Niamh84 - congratulations on your   !!  It is very hard to wait to test date. The last day or so drives you crazy......

Welcome Emma & All Newbies. Sending you all  heaps of  

Love Scottie x


----------



## kizzymouse

Us early testers are giving the 2WW laydees a bad example LOL   

I say use your intuition - I just had a feeling I was from various signs and symptoms.

My friend was laughing today when I told her I knew in Tesco's yesterday cos I was hungry after night shift and I was frustratedly walking around deciding what to eat - I saw a roast beef sandwich with pickles - two things I wouldn't eat 1. I'm a vegetarian and 2. I hate pickles.

But it called to me....and boy did I enjoy it!! First time I've had meat in years and it was yummy - I knew something weird was going on cos I'd be ill thinking about eating meat usually!!   


Niamh and Scottie - are you having hcg levels checked? I go Tuesday.

Sending you 2WW lovely ladies lots of positive vibes and hugs - good luck to you all


----------



## stillwaiting081

Hey ladies,

 2 Kizzy,Scottie n Niamh...I'm so   4 u gals

..N lots of     2 Taryn n all others who got BFN

 2 all 4 their next cycle

N plzzz ladies     4 me coz 2morrow is my OTD....m so worried now but trying 2 b   

Best wishes 2 all...

Stillwaiting081.


----------



## kizzymouse

good luck for tomorrow still waiting


----------



## Cookie987

Hello ladies

please can i join this thread. ive been having ivf and had ET today so am officially on 2ww!!!yay!!!   my otd is 7th June!!

         to everyone!!! xx


----------



## londonite

Hey Still waiting-otd for me tomorrow.Blood test at 9am then reaults in the afternoon-its going to be a long one!
Best of luck to you. Hi Louise and Georgie welcome to the wonderful 2ww and remember what doesnt kill us makes us stronger...allegedly!
Congratulations Kizzy,Scottie and Niamh- I just couldnt take another second of waiting so did a test...seems to be positive but will not count these grade 3 eggs just yet! One more sleep
Cleo- seems most people feel hideous on and off after EC and ET, cramps,etc are quite common.If it gets bad or your very worried ring your clinic asap. I went today for a scan because Im a hyperchondriac and wanted to double check I still had ovaries etc.All fine, she said it was just the things that the eggs were in stuck in my ovaries working hard to get out...Im not a technical person and didnt really listen but my point is ivf hurts and you feel like poo. Best of luck
xxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Oooh Londonite!!! What test did you do? Oh how exciting!!!   

I have to wait til tueday for blood test   

Good luck for tomorrow sweetie


----------



## londonite

unfortunately only managed to find First response as husbands hidden all others-he is not delighted with me.Thinks its crazy not to wait one more day blah blah blah. He sucks. Anyway they have 2 lines so still hoping that tomorrow when I get to use the same ones as you it will say 1-2weeks too! Curse him.If I didnt have a pessarie rammed up my vagina Id go to the shop!!

Hope no ones going to say First response is utter bollacks and always wrong.Im hope hope hoping!


----------



## kizzymouse

Londonite - you are too funny LOL LOL     

First Response are good!!   
My DH was always against early testing too - until today   
After I explained reasons why I did it he was okay - he'd noticed some symptoms himself.

Ooh! good luck tomorrow - will be checking up on you!


----------



## scottie1

Oh Londonite, sounds very very promising, fingers crossed for you tomorrow for confirmation.xxx

Kizzy, i go for hcg levels tomorrow.

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow. Wish you a big fat


----------



## kizzymouse

My clinic has advised I get hcg test done asap - so will try get an appointment before Tuesday   

Good luck for bloods tomorrow Scottie


----------



## londonite

Goodnight ladies
Testers all the best
Those on the 2ww try to stay sane and try not to test damn it.Have done my own head in!! 
BFN stay strong.There will be other chances ,its not fair I know but you will get through this and come out stronger
xxxxxx


----------



## caroali

Hi there,

Good luck Londonite and Stillwaiting  ! I will pray for you and I am testing tomorrow too, don't think I will get much sleep ! I am too excited !

Caroali xxx


----------



## londonite

I could sleep all day everyday.Its one of my skills, didnt list it on my cv though as thought it might be off putting.Try to get some rest so the little embryo can stick and grow.Will send you some positive thoughts tomorrow.Hope you get good news
x


----------



## ANGELA29A

please update me bfn.x


----------



## kizzymouse

Angela - so sorry honey xxx


----------



## Mudpuffin

Angela so sorry to read your last post   

Salli,

so sorry for the late reply.    just saw your post that scan showed all is well I am so glad.
love mud
x


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Angela - so sorry you got a bfn  i know how you are feeling it is so upsetting isnt it - keep strong honey, your time will come as will mine! 

I popped on to see how you are all doing, congratulations to kizzy and scottie, and all the other bfp! There is alot of you, great news - it helps to know it can work out for us if we keep at it!  

Big love and hugs to all! 

kerrie xxxx


----------



## fillan

please update me as bfn as well. I somehow knew this would happen. Started bleeding early in the morning, and finally did a pregnancy test eventhough I was only meant to do it tomorrow. but just couldn't stop myself. Am feeling really devastated, and can't imagine right now that I'll have the strength to try it again soon. But it's nice to know I'm not all alone in this!

fillan


----------



## Mudpuffin

big hugs fillan


----------



## MissE

Hello ladies,

Angela and fillan i'm so sorry to hear your news. Sending you     .

Good luck to all the ladies testing today.

I have 5 more days to go and i am nearly sick, this waiting is doing my head in. Any tips how to through the next few days.

Thinking of you all ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## taryn2010

Fillan - So sorry to hear your news. I totally know how you feel - got my bfn yesterday. I am absolutely devastated but feeling alot better today than I was yesterday. Just hang in there - you will be suprised just how strong you really are. Big hugs!!!

Good luck to all those testing


----------



## stillwaiting081

Hello ladies,

   I got my OTD done 2day in the morning n it was   I think I got this clue b4 few days back wen I stopped feeling bloated,no more tender(.)(.) n yes little abdominal pain all day long! N also my last 2 days peestick tests which was Neg. 2...
Feels like my whole world ended once again! I 'm so shattered...dont know wat 2 do now...

Once again congrats 2 all who got  I'm so happy 4 u guys!

So sorry 2 Taryn,Fillan n Angela  Sending u lots of     I really understand how u guys r feeling rite now as I'm also in the same boat 

Londonite n Caroali...wats up with u...any good news?...neways good luck,hope u get a     result!

N best wishes 2 all who'll b having their test soon...will b praying 4 u all   

N me n my waiting continues...


----------



## kizzymouse

Stillwaiting - hugs sweetheart       

I know it's awful just now, but you will feel better soon and more determined.

You will come back strong and fighting!!!


----------



## scottie1

Filian, so sorry for your BFN!!  Keep strong.


Kizzy, went for my HCG level today.  Now I am worried!!  Apparently on confirmation of BFP on Tuesday 22nd my hcg level was only 41.  Today 24th it has doubled to 88, but still very low.
The clinic want me to come back on Monday.  How did you get on today?


----------



## kizzymouse

Scottie - it has doubled though    And anything over 25 is pregnant isn't it?   

I am going to phone as soon as I've got courage up lol    

Will let you know   

good luck for next test - I'm sure it'll be fine


----------



## ANGELA29A

so sorry fillan, stillwaiting,taryn        
this rollercoaster is never ending but noe time to get off yet, have to keeping going.xx
Congratulations all who have bfp...
seen about pineapple to help, fresh?, juice?
planning next cycle in 6 months, want to do everything possible.x


----------



## kizzymouse

I didn't get to speak to doctor as work said I'd gone home ARGH!

But receptionist said he left a message - "levels are fine at 73"

Are they? I haven't got a clue lol

Guess there is only one little fighter in there


----------



## Skybreeze

Sounds like some lovely HCG results today, most clinics say over 25 is positive. However its not really the level it whether it doubles... Which it should do every 48-72 hours. Remember you are both only 4 weeks pregnant. If that really.

Good luck to you both... 
Have a look here >> http://www.advancedfertility.com/earlypre.htm

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## kizzymouse

A lovely midwife friend has told me 73 is a good level for 9 days past transfer - so I'm happy!!


----------



## nw_76

After a couple of months off and resting, I'm, back in the 2 ww malarky (6th IUI)!!  

This time I've had an aqua scan - ouch!!   

Doctor said that follicles are excellent, scan was clear and asked me to take the trigger now so that I can have IUI tomorrow which puts my test date on 9th July - can you add me to the list please.

This is my 6th time of IUI so totally know what to expect: Week 1 -  positive vibes   , Week 2 - mental, emotional wreck kicks in   .  Bring it on and give me a bubba please!!  

Good luck to all of you testing and waiting, long painful journey but well worth it xxxxxx


----------



## Cookie987

Just a quick hello ladies

im only 1 day into 2ww and think im already going loopy!!  

sending everyone       and HUGE         to those who need them most.

have a fab eve everyone    xxxx


----------



## scottie1

Kizzy & Skybreeze, thanks for your comments, it's calming me down a bit, the clinic had me worried. Let's      they stay.

Welcome Louise832 & nw_76 - hope you don't have too a stressful 2ww!! 

Love Scottie x


----------



## londonite

God damn son of a woman. The buggery first response test was wrong (3 of them) I am BFN .duck it duck it duck it!!!!!!
Am still processing the bad news , Hubbys gone out in search of emergency alcohol.We arent really drinkers but hey ho
let the drink flo!!!!!
Sorry other BFNs it bites bites bites.
Come on those of you still on the 2ww we need some more success stories-some more hope
xx


----------



## scottie1

so so sorry for you Londonnite, big    all round. 
life sucks!!
really strange all 3 tests were wrong......like you, i really thought you would have been.

Scottie x


----------



## kizzymouse

Scottie - your level is great - don't worry!!    I was told 73 was a good strong level for this early   
Do you have af style cramps on and off?


Londonite - Oh No! Damn peesticks! I really thought it was a good result for you     So sorry honey     

good luck to everyone still to test    - will be popping in to see how you are all getting on


----------



## stillwaiting081

Hello londonite,

I'm so sorry 2 hear ur news  I also got a  n I really know how it feels    It really bites so badly! Wish we all (-ve) cud sit n drink 2gether...n CRYYY!


----------



## londonite

Yes and what a great party that would be Still waiting!!! Cant believe how shocked I was.Had blood test at 9, results were supposed to be back at 2...didnt get them til 6 so whole day was in limbo.Havent decided what to do next as arrogantly or optimistically didnt have a plan b. Will have to get one soon I guess unless the stork really does exist??
This journey has wiped us out financially as in our Borough the NHS wait is 2years so we went private.Back to square one.
Trying to think positively and so far can only come up with not having to use pessaries...its a start!


----------



## nw_76

Iui done! Let the madness begin.


----------



## Alii

22 June - BFN for the 4th time :-(


----------



## mumoneday

Thinking of everyone with BFN - life can be very cruel. Sending lots of      

Congrats so those who have  

Currently on day 8 of  2ww for 5th IVF - slowly going insane!!!!


----------



## Sarah1966

Hello Scottie are you lady with short red hair in kiev if so me and my partner shared a drink on the terrace with you and your hubby

We got a good pos now at over 1000 hcg so v excited

Kerrie all the best for aug
Sarah1966


----------



## londonite

Oh Alii, hope you are okay.Its really horrid isnt it. Guess we have to take some comfort in the fact  we can make embryos. Next step is getting them to stick. Im so sorry. Look after yourself and good luck for whatever you choose to do next 

Goodluck tomorrows testers and congratulations to those BFPs!


----------



## julie28

hey all

congrat's to all BFP'S and BPN'S hang on in there your time will come 

i am on day9 post et with ivf icsi and am going out of my god dame mind...things that i dont normally do i am doing and then i think maybe but the the sinisimin comes back into play and i think im reading too much into the situation.  does it get easier?  i had crampping after et but went away the next day, i felt bloated for most of the time, i used to pee twice a day at most but oh my good god im up most nights during the night weeing like im a waterfall.lol  sorry if im ranting i just wish it was next friday (my otd).  Also have felt horribale all day today....moody,heavy, bloated and woke up last night with real bad cramps but no bleeding as of yet just a little dusty pinknes today afer weeing.  are all these signs normal? or am i just loco....prob just loco.lol

good luck to everyone

Julie xxxxxx


----------



## nw_76

Hi julie29,

you've got less than a week to go which means you're entering crazy mad week. Every single tiny thing gets analised but to be honest I think every single persons experience is unique. Try to relax and keep positive (easy for me to say I'm in week 1 of the wait lol!).

It all sounds good to me though. Positive vibes being sent your way now!!

xxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Julie - I have been getting up in the night to pee all week - it's a good good good sign!
And any pink/brown spotting = implantation most likely! - I had brown spotting two days after transfer ( TMI - just one smear on the panty liner - nothing else )

So keep up the PMA!!! I know it's hard but you are PUPO!!!          

Good luck to all you lovely 2WW ladies!!

AFM, second hcg on Monday - praying my levels are rising - sure they are PMA PMA     because my symptoms are increasing and the line is darker on pee stick this morning ( last one I had in bathroom so though wot the hell LOL!)


----------



## Joolsey

Hi everyone

This is my first 2ww and I'm only on day 6 but it's driving me absolutely mad!
I'm suppose to be writing an assignment for a college course that has to be in Thursday but ....no chance!

Kizzy - I was just reading through and picked up on your story  - I'm so pleased you got your    and am keeping everything crossed for you.   

Julie - I'm in the same postition as you - PUPO - but don't really feel a lot different except a the metallic taste in my mouth but seem to have had that since day 1. Also I'm feeling very moody today and have had a few stomach cramps yesterday and today. Keeping my fingers crossed for you too   

I just never knew it would be like this, I went out and bought tests today already for the big day but can I wait?  Urrrrgh it's driving me crazy

Good luck to everyone on the 2ww, thinking of you all


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hows everyone today.

Sending big       to all those with BFN.

Jolsey good luck with getting your assignment done. This 2ww lark is a nightmare, dont know how you are studying at the same time as treatment. You're a brave lady.       

Julie i know how you feel huni. I'm on day 11 post et and i am going out of my mind. I have read my way through a library and my kitchen is like a bakery cos baking usually calms me down. I dont know how to get through the next few days. Hoping all the symptoms are good. I haven't really had any symptoms, a few twinges in my ovaries and up peeing during the night the last few nights but nothing else. keeping everythig crossed for you huni.       

Kizzy all sounds good huni. Hoping the bloods have increased on monday, keeping everything crossed for you.

A big hi to everyone else. Take care ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## Emma70

Hello!  *waves*

Thought I'd pop in and say hi!  I'm 8 days post ET,  AF is due tomorrow and I'm swinging between being positive and thinking 'b*gger it, I'm cracking open the wine, it's going to be a BFN'   
I've had no PMT symptons and I'm usually crazy pyscho woman without my evening primrose -  I had was cramping 5/6 days ago, and now I have dizziness,  emotional extremes and sore nipples, so who knows.
My last attempt was ICSI  where I was hormoned up to the eyeballs and I just had the weirdest feeling my body had been taken over.  This time it's natural FET and I feel nothing.... Ugh, hate 2ww!!

 and stickiness to all of you out there watching the days too!


----------



## euphoria

hi ladies due to test next friday. i should of wrote on here ages ago. been goin crazy on my own in this 2ww. done ivf a few times. it doesnt get any easier. asked my fella to sedate me for the next week but he said no.... said hes goin through just as much as me cos im drivin him crazy. so think its best if i just stick to talkin to people who r in the same boat as me. im new to ff so its gonna take me abit to get going on it. dont know how to blow bubbles and send dust yet. ... leia xxxx


----------



## fillan

hello everyone,

thank you sooooooooo much for all your very kind messages!! They really helped me to get through some very dark hours!! Thank goodness for ff, we are at least in it together, that's how it feels and it's a saviour. 

Taryn, how are you doing? Do you have a 'plan' yet?? when will you see a doctor? I can only see one in 7 weeks- how on earth should I get through this, the not knowing and some more waiting? You were right, the sadness comes and goes, and I hope to find some strength again soon.  

I am so very sorry papierplatz that it didn't work for you either this time! It is such an aweful thing to have to go through! How are you feeling? Yes, we will see each other then, which is actually really reassuring- but do you know yet when you can start? I was only offered an appointment with a consultant in 7 weeks- and it took me 2 days to be able to talk to anyone on that unit. am not impressed at the moment! What's been your experience?

Lots of hugs to all my fellow BFNs, it'll be our turn one day.

And good luck to the testers
And to the BFP, keep on sharing your experiences, it'll give us all hope!

fillanxxx


----------



## saddles

Skybreeze - can you please add me to the list. ICSI, OTD 8th July.Hello ladies and    to everyone on their horrid 2WW!AFM - well day 3 into the 2WW and to be honest I am feeling a little horrid. Waking up feeling like I have a hangover, like being dehydrated however I drink near on 3 ltrs of water a day? Feeling very emotional and detached and very very sensitive. Burst into tears on the evening of the transfer and yesterday, having had a small argument with my DH. Sometimes men can be emotionally void and twats! Paranoia starts kicking in wondering if my body wont take our little embie as I have been upset twice since it has been inside of me. I know this is pretty outrageous thinking but you girls are the only people that i know will really understand and who i can talk too. I thought I would be feeling ecstatic but this morning I still feel really emotional. Cripes, is there an off button on this rollercoaster??

In any case, we got good news this morning and we have got 3 frosties. Our other 4 will know their fate tomorrow so we continue   

Saddles xoxo


----------



## nw_76

Hi saddles, it's such a lonely experience and it's the most emotional rollercoaster I've ever been on. But that's what ff is for. Every single one of us has felt how your feeling. Keep your chin up and keep thinking positive. I'm on day 3 too so we can go through this one together. 

My dh keeps offering me glasses of wine cause he keeps forgetting!! Wish I had that short a memory, mind you having said that he keeps going outside for a ciggy so it clearly messes with him too. 

Here's hoping the next 12 days roll on super fast and that our little bubbas stick to us like glue.


----------



## marshy

hi lady's day 2 for me, was in so much pain on sat night hope all is ok, any1 keep dreaming, i had some rite mad dreams last night        how am i going to get through this              for all


----------



## Gbs

Hi All,

Sorry I have been rubbish at sending any personals. I am following all your progress though. Can someone please help me? I am day 10 post transfer and really feel as though AF is arriving. No spotting but cramps for 2 days now. I have looked and looked on the internet but need some reassurance that I could still be pregnant. Too late for implantation I think so is there any hope left or is it AF arriving? I'm slowly (or not so slowly) going mad. I just NEED to know. How soon could I do a HPT with any chance of accuracy? Could I do one today or would I just be asking for a negative? I haven't got any in the house as I know my will power is non existent. Well, I do have the one from the clinic but suppose I should save that for OTD on Friday (if I get that far).  Constant knicker checking is getting me down.... 

Thank you for any help or moral support you can offer.

G xx


----------



## Gbs

Me agian,

God I am selfish. It's all me, me, me at the moment. 

Marshy, I had cramps for days after my EC and ET so I think for you, so far, so good. I have everything crossed for you. Can highly recommend going back to work if you do work. I work part time and the 3 days that I was working last week, flew by. Takes your mind of it all (a little!).

G x


----------



## kizzymouse

Gbs - hugs sweetie   

Cramps happen in early pregnancy too - I've had them since two days after transfer.

I don't want to lead you astray - I tested early!   

How old were embies when they were transferred?


----------



## Gbs

Thanks Kizzymouse,

Happy to be led astray! My embies were 2 days old when transferred. They were 4 beautiful cells each. 

BTW, belated congrats! You are one of the best success stories on here. I am so pleased for you.

G x


----------



## kizzymouse

Aw thanks honey - I honestly thought it would never happen!!

So happy ( cautiously ) - will feel better when I get second blood results today and scan soon     

So, your embies are 12 days old then? Mine's were 13 days old when I tested - hmmm! I don't know - I guess it's up to you!!! If you get a bfn then it isn't over anyways cos you aren't at OTD yet, but if you get bfp you will worry too LOL - it's a vicious circle sweetie   

Are you having blood done?


----------



## Gbs

No blood. Clinic just gave us a HPT (which I don't understand!). Maybe they will do BT if it's a positive. God, please let it be! I will try and hold out. Think DH would be upset if I did one anyway without him and not the type of thing I could keep from him! Of course, being a hormonally unbalanced woman at the moment, I am at total liberty to change my mind about that without any notice!

Hoping your blood results are all good later today. And roll on that first scan, which I imagine will make the whole thing seem "real". 

G x


----------



## saddles

*nw_76* - am out of the depressed hole now. What a rollercoaster! Feel better today but am still massively bloated, literally look like i am 3 months pregnant! (.) (.) are still sore. Ah the joys of IVF! How are you feeling?

To everyone else, sorry for the lack of personals. Lots of love and stay strong!

*xo Saddles*


----------



## kerryflump

tody is my otd and i got my bfp its been there for 8 days but didnt want to say anything to early.


----------



## Gbs

Kerryflump, that is fantastic news! Huge huge congratualations! Did you test 8 days early then?! Or am I being really stupid (hormones do that to you..)?!  

Fab news!

G x


----------



## kizzymouse

Congratualtions Kerryflump         Yipee!! BFP!!        

Gbs - no way would my DH have agreed to early testing LOL - but once I'd explained why I'd done it he was okay and he agreed sometimes you just know - so I got away with it LOL   
Mind you he nearly fell off scaffolding at work when I announced I was pregnant down the phone!   

good luck for whenever you do decide to test - but honestly don't worry too much about cramps - embryo could be diggin in    

NW 76 - hugs for you


----------



## kerryflump

yes i tested early


----------



## rachelbw

hello ladies

Can i join my OTD is 11th july my aniversary so heres    

Congrats to all the BFP s well done    

Sorry for all the BFN s    to you all hope you can all look after yourselves

Good luck to all those testing soon    

its only day 3 and going   already 

Love lots 

Rachel Bw


----------



## Gbs

Thanks Kizzymouse,

Thank god DH has a desk job, if I do decide to test early! Will keep you posted...

Welcome rachelbw, the ladies on here will help keep you sane. You hear all about the 2ww, but none of us have any idea what it will be like until we go through it. I keep thinking that with all the amazing science around these days, there would be some way of avoiding the 2ww, but it's not to be! Thinking of you and sending very positive vibes.    

G x


----------



## Mudpuffin

Hi all,

congrats Kerryflump and all you other BFP's.     to all those with BFN's.  

The 2ww is really dragging this time but on the other hand at least now have hope.  Am dreading OTD but on the other hand can't wait till Friday.  I really am not making much sense to myself let alone poorDH! 

love and babydust to all!
mud


----------



## mumoneday

Congratuations Kerryflump!! and to all those with   

  To those who need one- I know too well how hard a    can be 

OTD tomorrow for me!! 5th IVF - hoping so much for a   

Positivity all the way!


----------



## stillwaiting081

A big  2 kerryflump.Its really good 2 hear wen some1 gets a good news   Good luck 2 u 4 the coming months of pregnancy.


----------



## Gbs

Thinking of you mumoneday. One sleep to go!  

Mudpuffin, your OTD is the same as mine. How are you feeling? I am feeling crampy but hoping that is a good sign and not AF arriving. Roll on Friday (though tempted to test early. I am currently changing my mind about that by the minute).

G x


----------



## kizzymouse

LOL Gbs - you sound like me!    

Remember cramps are good too     Well that's what I keep telling myself cos I still got them on and off - it's embie(s) digging holes!!


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, its been busy on here this morning.

Gbs hopefully those cramps are your embies snuggling in. Stay strong huni.       

Kerryflump congrats on your         

Mumoneday your OTD is the same as mine. Keeping everything crossed that we both get our BFPs tomorrow.

Kizzy how are you doing huni. Has it sunk in yet?

A big hi to everyone else. Sending you all          .

Emmaxx


----------



## kcantwait

Hi Ladies, 

I'd like to join in please....I'm on d2pt from a 2 day old embies and am already analysing everything!  Like the rest of you!
OTD is 12th July.  

Last night I had some strange dreams, I was in a strange place, playing volleyball with some Germans I'd just met, then I went on to show them that I could balance horizontally (with legs and arms outstretched) on a piece of plastic shaped like the superman symbol yet the size of a 50p, by placing it on my navel, and while doing this I had my bag stolen!!  How weird!  
On the night of the transfer, I didn't dream as don't think I slept....

Before I did my gel last night when I went to the toilet I noticed some brown in my knickers, yet nothing when I actually wee'd (sorry tmi), and had some af pains, surely that's too soon after et for brown to be found!!?  But nothing since, and I'm just getting the odd twinge now with only slightly sore nips!  Trying not to analyse but so difficult.

I also lost my dad two days into injecting gonal-f, didn't know whether to carry on, but my mum insisted it is what she wanted, and what my dad would've wanted, so carried on, but boy it's been difficult.   

I had 9 follies in total, but for some reason (perhaps it was due to lots of emotion from my dad), but 5 didn't grow much at all, so I only got 3 eggs, of which 2 were suitable for ICSI, and then 1 fertlisited!!  I had 1 frostie, which I decided on having thawed, to increase chances of a transfer, and fortunately, had both put back!  My 1 fresh embryo is a top grade, and the frostie thawed intact (which was a 2 day embie from previous), and they said it was dividing already when I went to have it transferred back, which is rare apparently!!  So was pretty chuffed with that.....just hope it sticks.....  

Good luck to all of us for a BFP!!!


----------



## Mudpuffin

Welcome Kcantwait!

I was so sorry to read about the loss of your father.  You are doing him proud being so strong and keeping going!  

I have had some really weird dreams too in 2ww.  DH and very randomly James Mason trying to kill me in one and another I was in my hometime being bombed during WW2 and all in black and whilte.  Quite bizarre.  

Hi GBS,  
am not feeling any symptons at the moment am on such a mixture of drugs this time though with utrogest, gynokadin, heparin and aspirin they could be causing all sorts so trying not to think too much about it!  am avoiding the HPT as I had to do a further HCG injection post transfer so am worried will get false positve if I do and then that followed by BFN would be too much for me at the moment.  Am really dreading the call on Friday after the blood test.  Might get my DH to ring up for results this time. 

mud
x


----------



## Emma70

Well, regular as clockwork AF arrived today        Feel numb/angry/guilty, all the usual stuff. 

Thanks for all the support.   and sticky thoughts to everyone!


----------



## DitzyDoo

Hi Ladies Can I join you?
I am 5dp6d blast transfer.
This is my 9th ICSI attemp, although my 11th 2ww after 2 IUI's as well.
No symptoms what so ever, certainly not feeling pregnant.

Emma70 so sorry honey. xx take care of yourself. xx

How is everyone else feeling?

Love to all
Joe
xx


----------



## Gbs

Wow, Joe71 - 11 2ww. You are one spirited lady and I admire you greatly. Here's hoping this is your time.  

Mud - that's a lot of drugs for you. Humbles my infamous "bum bullets".  I hope your BTs give the response we all hope for. I have everything crossed for you. 3 sleeps to go for us..  

Kcantwait - so sorry to hear about your dad. I really hope you get your BFP. I'm sure he would be so delighted for you. And I'm sure it will really help your mum ant this difficult time too.

Emma70 - gutted for you.  

Thanks Miss E for your positive energies. It does help, you know. When other people are telling you it might work, it makes me think it actually might. 

Just got back from a lunch with my mum who has just returned from holiday so I haven't seen her since EC and ET. She is so sweet. Obviously trying to respect mine and DH's privacy but desperate to know test date. Other than you ladies on here and DH, no body knows exact OTD as want to have some time alone to digest the news, good or bad. Mum did buy me a lovely summer dress though! Not sure how much longer it will fit though! Stomach getting more bloated by the day!

Mantra to self: Cramps are good, cramps are good etc etc to fade...

I want some dreams! I'm so tired all the time, I think I'm too tired to dream!

G xx


----------



## Gbs

Mud - sorry, can't count...  4 more sleeps to go... Damn.


----------



## MissE

Emma huni i'm so sorry to read your news.    take care huni.

Gbs your mum sounds so sweet. Keep your chin up huni, we are all here to support each other.     

Kcantwait sorry to hear about your dad. I'm sure he will be watching over you throughout this tx. Wishing you loads of luck huni.     

Welcome Joe. You are one brave lady going through this horrible 2ww 11 times. I can just about get through my first one. Hope this one is lucky for you.     

take care ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## kizzymouse

Hello Joe, my gyncentrum buddy - keep up the PMA hunny, remember 9th time lucky for us both


----------



## kizzymouse

My levels are now 718


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

Kizzy...Nice numbers

Christina


----------



## kizzymouse

Thanks Cristina, how are you doing?

I have high hopes you will be announcing your bfp very soon


----------



## nw_76

I'm not too bad thanks Saddles.  Got cramps but not sure whether thats down to the vile aquascan I had or whether the best thing in the world is happening.  Working really helps to pass the time - only 10 sleeps until test day (well it should be 11 but I've got a wedding to go to on that day and I really want a chance to get my head together before we go to that - especially as it's going to be a positive result!!).

Glad you've settled into the 2ww and feeling more positive.  I remember in my last 2ww someone on here got a positive result and she put it down to visualising herself pregnant and holding a baby, so that's what I'm trying this time (baby's asleep at mo lol!!) - gosh I really am more bonkers than I thought.

Hope everyone still waiting is keeping busy with positive thoughts too.  Big congratulations to all you lucky ladies that are expecting bubbas - WOW!!.

To the ladies that didn't get the news they were hoping for this time round, please keep strong and don't lose hope.  It's such a tough ride and if my past experiences are anything to go by you will be thinking 'why am I doing this to myself' well the answer is because one day you will be a mother and part of being a mother is fighting for your kids. Don't give up xxxx

Night everyone, I'm off to visualise looking after my future bubba!! xxx


----------



## georgielass

test day test day test day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ahhhhhhhhhhh been up since 4am, prob had something to do with going to bed at 9pm! lol

i have stayed pretty negitive not to get my hopes up as this is attempt number one, but i tell you what i have some period pains, crazy dreams, sore boobs (tmi) and feel sick as a dog, oooooooo maybe!!!

good luck everyone for their test days!


----------



## mumoneday

Hi Everyone

I just wanted to  say that after 5 IVF's and 6 long years I got a    this morning Woke up at 2.45am desperate for the loo and tested and the result came up "Pregnant 1-2 weeks" in less then 30 seconds!!!! Not had a wink of sleep since! Elated. 

Good luck to fellow testers and all those on 2 WW

Love Pip


----------



## MissE

Morning ladies,

mumoneday congrats huni on your BFP. That is fab news.

Georgielass keeping everything crossed for you. Hope you get your BFP.

Well ladies its a BFN for me today. Completely gutted   .

Take care.

Emma xx


----------



## saddles

congrats Mumoneday!!!!  Wonderful news  xoxoo


----------



## kizzymouse

Pip - fantastic news   
Miss E - sor sorry   
Georgielass - good luck for today


----------



## Moonshine

Hi Ladies

Hope you dont mind me joining just looking for some support, I am on my 4th attempt one fresh 3 frozen all blasycyst I am currently on my 2ww OTD is Thursday 1st and AF pains started yesterday and continue today I just know it has failed again as I feel the same as I did on my previous 3 cycles. Although I know I still have a little hope and must try and get my PMA back. 
I still have 2 frosties but just so scared they wont work and I will still be doing this is another 5 years...

Sorry to be a grump ladies, 

Wishing you all the best of luck xxx


----------



## bigmansmallbird

Hey everyone,

We have just finished our first egg share ICSI treatment and had ET on 23/06/10  . We are now half way through our agonising TWW    - can't bear it! we are hoping and praying    that we have a BFP!! Fingers crossed everyone.  


xxxxxx


----------



## rachelbw

Morning Ladies

Miss E so sorry hunny   

pip congrats   on your bfp 

grorgielass good luck today     

Moonshine PMA hunny its not over till the wich raises her ugly head

to all my fellow 2 ww ers  


AFM this is my 3rd 2ww had failled ivf s an op then iui so you would think that i would be used to this by now but NO still going   never had IUI before so dont know if you get inplantation bleed or anything    i feel no different.

Good luck to all 

RachelBW


----------



## mumoneday

Thank you so much for your messages

Emma I am thinking of you and sending you so much     

Good luck to fellow testers and 2ww's 

Love Pip


----------



## kerryflump

a


----------



## kcantwait

Thanks for all your kind words.

I'm glad that I'm not the only one who has some very 'out there' dreams, although Mudpuffin, I think yours takes full marks on a black and white dream, wowsers, that's something else!!! Fingers crossed for Friday hun x

Gbs - I really hope my dad is sorting it out for me from wherever he is now - thanks, and yes, it would probably help my mum, she did say it is often the way of things, we have to look at it like that, otherwise we'd go insane (more insane than we already are!) And I so hope that it works out for you huni x

joe71 - I do believe that symptoms aren't a sure-fire sign of a BFP, but there seems to be no rhyme or reason for any of it! So good luck x

MissE - SO sorry huni (hug)

kizzymouse - wow, that sounds like twinnies! Fingers x

nw76 - I'm trying the visualisation thing too, I think there's a lot to be said for the power of the mind. Last time I was negative and guess what (well, I'm here again so......!)

Ooooh, good luck Georgielass...

Moonshine, fingers crossed for you.

Well done mumoneday, your name is coming good!

Well, I have another weird weird dream, I dunno if you wanna be bored to death by hearing about it, but here goes.....I was at my parents when my brother turned up with a load of toys for his kids for Christmas, and we were desperately trying to hide them before they saw them, and then my sis-in-law arrived saying she'd seen a square UFO! Then I'm at a party at my parents place, and a friend of a friend was upset as she'd lost her gran recently, and I burst into tears as I'd lost my dad...and the next thing I'm with some friends in like a communal toilet, with a wide mirror, looking at my neck, which looked like an 80 year olds, saying to my friends did they think I needed a neck lift?! Lol Oh, and the next day, I was in the kitchen (still at my parents place), when my dad walked in and put the kettle on!!! V weird.....Finally, I went on a completely different tangent, and I saw some red blood in my (black) knickers, thinking it was all over, and then suddenly I 'passed' a pantyliner, and then I was fine (ie, still PUPO)!!!

Sorry to bore the pants off of you all, I'm sure you really don't need to hear my daft dreams, but I have to share them with someone lol!

As for real life, my symptons seem about the same, less AF pains I think but still getting twinges and sore boobs....I'm wondering if my frozen embie could have been considered as more of a 3 day embie when it was transferred, as it was frozen on day 2, and dividing on day of transfer, what do you ladies think?? It's hard to know, and I didn't think to ask at the time.

I checked out this wonderful website, which shows the stage of embryo from start to finish, it truly is a miracle!

http://www.visembryo.com/baby/1.html

In addition, I've been ultra paranoid about whether I'm doing anything wrong too, does anyone else feel like this, in so far as, have I overdone it, this is my third and final go, so I'm trying to be extra careful, but even then, I think I may have overdone it at times.....on day of transfer for instance, I opened our patio door when we got home from the clinic, I didn't want to as it's pretty stiff, but DH said I was being OTT about it!!! So I opened it, and it was quite strenuous, so I kicked myself (and him lol), for making me feel like I had to do it, I should've just stood my ground and refused. Hey ho, then I didn't sleep at all that night, because I was afraid of twisting and straining my stomach in bed....and since then, I think if I'm sitting awkwardly, am I straining my stomach, and lifting a saucepan (with potatoes and water in), is that too much?? ......is it just me being over cautious?? Do you think I've overdone it ladies?? I need some reassurance please.....

Sorry it's such a long post!

Good luck All xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## DitzyDoo

Morning
Pip wow congratulates on your BFP    Yeah

Emma so sorry honey   

Georgielass      good luck!!!!!!!!

moonshine sned loads of PMA your way. xx

Kantwait
I think weird dreams are normal throught this 2ww hell.
I know what you mean about worrying about over doing it, I panic when I sneeze in case I push my embies out!   

Nothing to report from me, certainly dont feel pregnant. will be testing on Sunday 4th


Love to all

Joe
xx


----------



## kcantwait

Hi Joe,

I too panic about sneezing - hayfever season is a nightmare, do everything to try not to sneeze, but sometimes nothing stops it!!

Tbh, I think it's way too early to 'feel' pregnant - not getting that dreaded witch in week 2 is a biggy - so good luck for Sunday xx


----------



## kizzymouse

Grains of sand in a jam sandwich ladies - you cannot hurt the embies - you will hurt your brains though - punishing yourselves!    

Good luck to all you lovely ladies.    

I'm going over to the first trimester thread as it's not really fair to stay here now - but I will be reading to make sure you all get your BFP's ok?!     

take care xx


----------



## Pickles100

Hi All 

I am glad to have found this thread as I am on Day 4 of my 2WW and am slowly starting to go a bit   I am going back to work tomorrow and hope that might take my mind off things a bit.  I know exactly what you mean about thinking 'have I done too much?' I too worried about picking up a saucepan full of water & spuds yesterday!  My OTD is 09/07 so got a while to go yet but think I have had the occasional period like cramps, but also not sure if I am imagining it!  God, why is this so hard!!

Pickles xx


----------



## kcantwait

Hi Pickles, it's good to go on here but can become obsessive I find, lol, but it helps!!

So, did you have 2 put back and how old were the embies when put back, as you're a day ahead of me, yet my OTD is 12th July....??

It's reassuring that we all have the same concerns about what to lift, but I do feel very reassured by Kizzys post saying they're like grains of sand in a jam sandwich,   

And I have been off and going back to work tomorrow, yet don't know if it'll take my mind off things as it's quiet there at the moment!!!


----------



## kcantwait

ooooeeer, had to post that reply before finished as cursor functions started going haywire, must've pressed something by mistake!!!

I've been sat here feeling or imagining twinges and af type pains, and boobs still kinda tender!!  Think it's the drugs, surely real symptoms don't come till later....just don't know, just hope they kind of last, next week is gonna be a killer!!!

Oh and re lifting stuff, I reckon the closer you hold it to your body, the less pressure on the stomach!!!

Well, good luck anyways,
Kcantwait! xxx


----------



## Cookie987

hello ladies,

love the post about grains of sand in a jam sandwich    , i find it reassuring as i do get worried about my little emby!

hope your all doing well ladies

OTD for me is 1 week tomorrow, hope it goes quick!  xx


----------



## cleozulu

Hi all,

How are you?

I test 2moro and im really scared!!!!!!


----------



## lou la bell

hi, have just found this web site

hope you dont mind if i join in.
am in my 2ww and its really starting to take its toll.
Have had iui and test day is 7th July, 
has anyone had night sweats at all?
always get them before my period so thinking its not worked for me this time 
christ i am starting to feel like an emotional mess, i used to be quite human lol 

good luck to everyone, heres hoping dreams do come true xx


----------



## Pickles100

Hi all

kcantwait - If I am really honest I don't know how old the embies were when they were frozen (how bad is that?!)  They were frozen in June 2009 when my 1st cycle was halted after EC due to serious concerns with my left tube.  It was such a scary time that I kinda didn't pay attention to what was happening with the embies.  Thank God anything too serious was ruled out several months later.  I think they were frozen the day following EC, would that seem right?  I had my recent ET on 25/06 two  out of our 3 embies survived and I had the two put back in. OTD is exactly 2 weeks later on 09/07. 

Yes Kizzys post about the jam sandwich is well worth remembering!!

Good luck to everyone        xx


----------



## cleozulu

Hi,

Just did a pregnancy test and it was a bfn for us, mine and hubby s hearts r completely broken. 
Don't know what to do next coz still no af?? Could it still b 2 early even though its 2weeks 2day since I had Embryos transfered?


----------



## kirst01

Hi

I have got a BFP this morning. So so shocked as I have been bleeding since 5dt5dt. But so so happy

xx


----------



## georgielass

congrats kirst!!! 
test day yesterday, BFN for us,  and started spotting today,   but....  still have 4 embies in the freezer so will be trying again in july! not long to wait woowoo!


----------



## DitzyDoo

Georgielass & Cleozulu so sorry for your BFN's   
Cleo it's so hard after the 1st BFN, dont give up hope, it will happen.
I'm on my 9th go and will keep going until it works, hopefully you will be lucky next time, but i do fine the more I've done this the bfn's get easier to deal with.
ps my af was always late after otd due to the drugs.

Kirst01 congrats on your BFP     

Nothing to report from me symptom wise.

Love to all
Joe
x


----------



## cleozulu

Thanks joe71 xxx


----------



## Moonshine

Oh ladies so sorry for your BFN's I know what  your going through big   you will hopefully feel better in a few day's and ready to face this all again until you get your BFP's.

Kirst01 - Sooo pleased for you that is fantastic news you must of been in shock esp as you thought it was all over. Congratulations! x

Well my OTD is tomorrow not sure how I feel really, I had AF pains Sun and Mon and today just feel completely normal not even got my PMT which is not like me lol so not sure if it is a good sign or a bad sign to feel normal. Well if it is a BFN I still have 2 frosties so hopefully I will get my BFP one day! 

Good Luck to all xxx


----------



## Mudpuffin

So sorry to read of the BFN'S     

congrats kirst01  

Moonshine      wishing you all the best for tomorrow.    

I just want the waiting to be over now.  Am getting to know the zita west 2ww cd by heart now!

love and babydust to all and hope to be reading more BFP's soon!!


----------



## thackm

Hi Ladies,

I'm on the 2WW and this time round I know it's a negative because I have NO symptoms whatsoever.  Has anyone else experienced this and got a BFP
because I'm not holding out much hope?

Michele


----------



## Moonshine

Hi Michele 

Your not the only one I have no symptons either, I did have some AF cramps yesterday but other than that nothing, but too be honest I wouldn't worry becuase my other times I did have symptons and I got BFN's so I honestly wouldn't read too much into it I personally think it's a good sign - but I am a fine one to talk as always looking for symptons   I think this 2ww just sends you insane. keep your chin up!  - When is your test date? Good Luck x


----------



## thackm

Hi Moonshine,

Test date next Weds, 7th but as I'm working all this week and it's my friends baby shower the same day, I'm going to wait until Friday night so I can cry my heart out because I know it hasn't worked.  This is my 7th tx and I've had pain on all the positive cycles   AF pains are a good sign, I wish I had them to help me through this long dreadful second week.

Michelle


----------



## Moonshine

Hi Michelle 

I know how your feeling I was the exact same on Sunday I was convinced it hadn't worked, I dont know how I stopped myself testing. Try and keep positive it aint over yet (that's what I keep tellin myself) until you get a BFN your still in the game. I can't comment on signs of a BFP as unfortnatley all of cycles have failed but you never know this time might be different for you. 

Hope you get your PMA back, I hate this 2ww it is torture. 

Good Luck, hopefully I will be able to share some good news with you tomorrow. xxx


----------



## MissE

Kirst congrats on the BFP huni. That is great news.   

Cleo and georgielass so very sorry to hear about your bfns. Take care of yourselves.   

Moonshine good luck for testing tomorrow. Hope it good news huni.

A big hi to everyone else.

Emma xx


----------



## KiKiKelKel8791

Hi ladies, im sapphire, i have posted messages before but not on the 2ww board. I am now on the 2ww, and wondered if anybody cracked 2 days before there test date and got a negative but still got a positive on there official testing date, sorry im so dissapointed as this is whta i have done today, any replies are appreciated.


----------



## thackm

Good luck Moonshine for tomorrow. I'll be thinking of you. x


----------



## cleozulu

Hi All,


I finally got a call back from the clinic at 3:15pm after leaving them 3 answer phone messages, The nurse said because AF hasn't turned up I have to carrying on taking my drugs, then test again on friday and phone the clinic with the result.
She said it might of been o early to test to day, but tif the test on friday is negative then its game over.
I'm not convinced I will get a positive on friday though. I'm still gonna pray though!!!


Hubby has now agreed that if I can get the cost down by doing egg share and I can get the bank to up our loan then we can go again in a couple of months, but I had to agree that if the 2nd cycle didnt work then we would wait for at least 5 years or untill we had saved up the money to do it for the third time, so please mr bank manager agree to up our loan    


I'm still feeling so numb and my head is pounding from all the crying this morning.


How is every one else


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## otto10

Hi there posted here once before official test day is tomorrow morning but I already tested twice one on staurday (faint line ) and one yesterday ( fat line!) Clinic says have to wait until tomorrow to confirm it. I have cramps now and feeling very nervous
Otto


----------



## lou la bell

hi there,
im new to ff and due to test 7th july.
Myhcg shot was last monday so 9 days ago and i have just caved in and tested.
I have a very slight test line, and im thinking is this far to early to test? my iui was last wed ,any ideas ladies??/


----------



## saddles

sorry for the ME post but am going a little bit     during this 2WW.  Im 7dpt (do you count the day of transfer as one day??) Ive had a few twinges here and there and slightly sore nipples but not overly, some mild cramping in the lower pelvis but no bleeding or slight spotting.  I am feeling so normal and good that i am wondering if i have a BFN already!  I have been resting apart from yesterday where i did some work and was walking around quite a bit, up stairs etc, surely this is ok? Cripes i really am going    


Again sorry for the ME post, hope everyone else is doing well!
xoxo


----------



## julie28

Morning all, 

Hope everyone isn't going to crazy on the dreaded two week wait...just wanted to ask about testing. My OTD is tomorrow but I gave in to temptation and tested this morning. I got a BFP....IMG I can't quite belive it to be honest but woundered how true this result is? I had Ec on 14th June and transfer on 16 of June...so I think I'm possiably 15 days post ovulation? Could my result be acurate?

I feel so happy but scared in case o test tomorrow is negative.

Thanks for listening guys ...this website is like my bible.

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kcantwait

Arrgghhhh, sorry ladies, can't help any of you because I too am going insane, I'm only 5dpt, and already now think it's not worked!  My symptoms have almost evaporated, and I'm feeling emotion and have mini-rage feelings bubbling today, this would be normal, as a week before my af I get these feelings, can anyone else tell me if they've got a BFP with these feelings too  It's not fair is it, I am so trying to feel positive, as I'm sure you all are, but sometimes the gut instinct tells you otherwise.....what will I be like next week, I'm dreading it already!?!
Any advice would be appreciated, thanks
Good luck and fingers crossed to All x


----------



## MissE

Julie congrats on your BFP, fab news huni. Hope all goes well with the rest of your pregnancy.

Good luck to all those on 2ww, hope all goes well ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## otto10

Hi there tested this morning and the test is still positive !

Julie and I have also tested very early ( on saturday and my OTD is today ) but the line got clearer and clearer since then.

So i would say it is a very god sign !

Otto


----------



## MissE

Otto congrats huni that is fab news.

Emma xx


----------



## Skybreeze

New home this way >>> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=240389.new#new


----------

